# 2nd annual AT antelope hunt!!!1



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Anyone interested? lets see if we can make another go of it!!! 08 was so much fun lets do it again!!!
We can hunt wyoming, South dakota,North dakota......lets get around 6-10 guys, again i would like to hunt early in the year, Augest was a real good time for goats, early bird gets the goat!lol 

lets here it guys!! any goat hunters in 09????:darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

only if you if i get shotgun or tailgate.lol don't miss this it's a great time.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

You know I'm interested.:wink: I won't be able to do 2 weeks like this past year, but as long as the schedule works out I'll be there.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

man, if there is any way I could do this, I'm all over it.
I have my doubts, tho - I'm kinda loaded with stuff.
I'll do what I can to re-arrange, but???

If there was ever a "gotta do this every year" hunt - this is it!


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Im in. As long as we do it early like you sugested because after August im booked.


----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

Ok, I'll go. If it's in Wy. You know I probably won't get to travel a whole hell of a lot this year.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

spot&stalk said:


> Ok, I'll go. If it's in Wy. You know I probably won't get to travel a whole hell of a lot this year.


+1 for wyoming. Its a hell of a drive from here but if we do it in august I should be in Missouri so it wont be as bad.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> You know I'm interested.:wink: I won't be able to do 2 weeks like this past year, but as long as the schedule works out I'll be there.


actually this could really work out well for you, only 1 week, youll probably only miss 17 shots this year and lose or break 10 arrows...

a bargain at half the price...


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

oh, forgot...dont care if im there as a hunter or spotter/helper again. you know ill be there as much as i can..


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> oh, forgot...dont care if im there as a hunter or spotter/helper again. you know ill be there as much as i can..


oh, and don't forget KNEE DRAGGER extraourdinare!:wink:

I just wanna warn you guys that there is a pretty large risk of injury if you ride with Brad!:zip:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> oh, and don't forget KNEE DRAGGER extraourdinare!:wink:
> 
> I just wanna warn you guys that there is a pretty large risk of injury if you ride with Brad!:zip:


hey reject, that was ronnie....not me.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> hey reject, that was ronnie....not me.


LOL, well I knew it was one of ya! You called me 'reject' LOL!


----------



## jwoods (Dec 3, 2002)

I already put in for Wyoming 52. If I don't draw, I'd be interested if tags are available where you end up going.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Hunt*

Are you looking for a new group, or are last years still invited. If we can go, count me in. Had a great time, and ready for round 2. Will make a few changes, and be ready for some of that spot and spook hunting that us flatlander seem to be good at LOL


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

*Goat Hunt #2*

Saw this too late last year, so went by myself to Nebraska, HOLY COW what fun!! If you could use a couple from Oklahoma let me know. Been talking to my daughter about going to Nebraska or Colorado, as either would be close to Canadian, Texas, which is where she resides most of the time. How about tags for Wyoming, hasn't the deadline already passed? Let me know when and where and I'm pretty sure we're players if we can get tags.
Powderhorn


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

COUNT ME IN . If anyones want to carpool from the east we could work something out. I also have a small popup we could tow, or I have a cableas outfitter tent. 

Manboy If these tags are not filled with a bow, are they still good Gun?


----------



## steelheadcrazy (Jul 31, 2005)

Is there certain areas in WY that have OTC licenses? I was thinking about going out there this fall but dont know much about it


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> COUNT ME IN . If anyones want to carpool from the east we could work something out. I also have a small popup we could tow, or I have a cableas outfitter tent.
> 
> Manboy If these tags are not filled with a bow, are they still good Gun?


I'd pull with ya. I Would pay half the gas and buy the food if that sounds good to you?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

tags, there are no otc tags in wyoming, but there should be leftover tags here in wyoming.... also if you want in on the draw the deadline is march 15th, myself i would take my chances and get a leftover....



if you hunted 08 and want to hunt 09 say i'm in! i really think we need to stay around 10 guys or so....with all the arrows Kory throws out there, the sky is dark enough!lol


oh and yes your wyoming tag will be good in october for rifle also.....:thumbs_up


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

steelheadcrazy said:


> Is there certain areas in WY that have OTC licenses? I was thinking about going out there this fall but dont know much about it


well, steelhead, this is the opportunity you've been looking for - you'll learn loads if you go with these guys!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm in 


Unless i draw my MT breaks elk tag again


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm in it's just toooo much fun.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm in too, I'd hate for you to see to much sunshine without my arrows clouding the skies, you might go blind.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I would like to go when decoys would work I tried the waterhole thing and 
13 hrs in a blind for 3 days is a little much for me.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

I am deffinatley interested. We have been going out to South Dakota the last 3 years the first week of the season. I would love to get the chance to hunt some Wyoming goats! I know it would be a blast to hunt with some of the AT crew


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Im in as well


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

mjoe79 said:


> Im in as well


300 in tags 
200 in gas 
100 for food
Watching Joe drop his hotdog and beans on the ground PRICELESS :tongue:

Sorry I still laugh when I picture your face after that


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

guys i know some of you would like to do a sept. hunt for goats. i would like to also, but i am hopeful for some "other hunts" to come togather for me......anyway there's no reason a augest hunt can't be a great hunt, riverghost, we will get you out and spot and spook some...........


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

If I did'nt already have 2 out of state hunts already planned you could'nt keep me away. I do need to schedule a 2010 hunt though


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> 300 in tags
> 200 in gas
> 100 for food
> Watching Joe drop his hotdog and beans on the ground PRICELESS :tongue:
> ...


dang it! thats a classic i missed....did here about it tho....


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> 300 in tags
> 200 in gas
> 100 for food
> Watching Joe drop his hotdog and beans on the ground PRICELESS :tongue:
> ...


haha, your so funny.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

I think a august hunt would work better for me this year.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> I think a august hunt would work better for me this year.


hey Joe, hows april sound for the goat? thats about the time line....


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

manboy said:


> hey Joe, hows april sound for the goat? thats about the time line....



in my situation, beggars cant be choosey. You take as much time as you need.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

It took me a while to figure it out - but when did bigpappa become skeptic? (by the post count, it must have been a while ago!)


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

and, ronnie, I'm definitely not able to get into the group hunt this time

but, I will still be trying to get there sometime "soon" - I'll let you know what I get worked out


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> and, ronnie, I'm definitely not able to get into the group hunt this time
> 
> but, I will still be trying to get there sometime "soon" - I'll let you know what I get worked out


thats sounds good, you know you are always welcome here.....april work for your goat?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm really in no hurry. Take your time. 

Mine is probably last in line (for the goats), due to the late date of the hunt. I'm ok with that - you can even get Brad's stuff done first (unless you're wanting to torture him longer:wink.

But, let me know if you need the balance right away - I can take care of that part whenever you want.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I'm really in no hurry. Take your time.
> 
> Mine is probably last in line (for the goats), due to the late date of the hunt. I'm ok with that - you can even get Brad's stuff done first (unless you're wanting to torture him longer:wink.
> 
> But, let me know if you need the balance right away - I can take care of that part whenever you want.


 we will shoot for april,...
i was working on brad 08 muley tonight, it will be mounted tomorrow eveing after work....
then another goat on sat.
then when we return from texas, a couple more goats for brad, and 1 for a friend of mine....
then 2 full mount turkeys....
then 2 elk mounts....
then your and mjoe, and 2arrow1 antelope mounts......sound good?
then back to Brads stuff....

and someday mine!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> we will shoot for april,...
> i was working on brad 08 muley tonight, it will be mounted tomorrow eveing after work....
> then another goat on sat.
> then when we return from texas, a couple more goats for brad, and 1 for a friend of mine....
> ...


good thing you've got a plan - that's a lot of work
too bad your stuff is having to wait


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> It took me a while to figure it out - but when did bigpappa become skeptic? (by the post count, it must have been a while ago!)


The post count carries over, the only thing that changed was the name and the 'attitude':tongue:. It was only about a month ago.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

My new avatar pic is a skillet of antelope fajitas.:wink: That's one of the families favorite meals since the hunt.:thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

NocBuster said:


> I'd pull with ya. I Would pay half the gas and buy the food if that sounds good to you?


sound good to me. we can decide if we want to tent or use the pop up. Do you have your own tent?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> tags, there are no otc tags in wyoming, but there should be leftover tags here in wyoming.... also if you want in on the draw the deadline is march 15th, myself i would take my chances and get a leftover....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a advanage to waiting for a left over,as to putting in buy march 15?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*leftovers*

The biggest advantage to leftovers is if the group moves the hunt area, you aren't locked in with a tag in a different area. Last year we planned on SD, and changed it to Wy towards the end. Worked for the best, as Ronnie and Brad know the area like the back of their hand. It was as close to a high dollar guided hunt that you could get, only more fun and WAY cheaper  If I didn't have so much fun, I would let somebody new go, but hey, can't do it, cause it was an excellant adventure. Cya all in August :darkbeer:


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> sound good to me. we can decide if we want to tent or use the pop up. Do you have your own tent?


I have a litlle backpacking tent that will fit 3 people.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I send you a pm


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> The biggest advantage to leftovers is if the group moves the hunt area, you aren't locked in with a tag in a different area. Last year we planned on SD, and changed it to Wy towards the end. Worked for the best, as Ronnie and Brad know the area like the back of their hand. It was as close to a high dollar guided hunt that you could get, only more fun and WAY cheaper  If I didn't have so much fun, I would let somebody new go, but hey, can't do it, cause it was an excellant adventure. Cya all in August :darkbeer:


I'm already wishing I was there


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm interested in joining.

August is good, but october was better for me in Wyoming, plus I'm hoping to be hunting Arizona bulls with the bow in August this year.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> My new avatar pic is a skillet of antelope fajitas.:wink: That's one of the families favorite meals since the hunt.:thumbs_up


I ran out of goat meat around the begining of Dec. Dang that was some good stuff.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Is there a advanage to waiting for a left over,as to putting in buy march 15?


wyoming has the worst draw system in place, you have a 40% chance of drawing your tag in march......but then in augest you can buy a leftover for the same area!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NocBuster said:


> I have a litlle backpacking tent that will fit 3 people.


guys i have 3-4 tents, i will have one for ya if you don't have room! no worries....


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i've been savoring mine,like a treat every so often.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

whitetail101 said:


> I'm interested in joining.
> 
> August is good, but october was better for me in Wyoming, plus I'm hoping to be hunting Arizona bulls with the bow in August this year.




what unit in az can you hunt elk in aug? I was going to put in for the draw, But everything I see is sept. Not sure but looks like my odds are low of drawing so I think I will just end up with a point.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> wyoming has the worst draw system in place, you have a 40% chance of drawing your tag in march......but then in augest you can buy a leftover for the same area!


That is sure a confusing draw system. I dont mind putting in for the draw, But what ever you guys think we should do.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> i've been savoring mine,like a treat every so often.


:thumbs_up Yep me too!:tongue: Sure tastes better than tag soup!:wink:


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

So how much are we talking about here???


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Huntin'Honey24 said:


> So how much are we talking about here???


Tags and archery stamp puts you in the $300 range. Doe tags were around $35 each OTC. We camped out last year and brought food so gas, ice, and showers were about the only other expenses.


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

What part of Wy are you planning to hunt? I might be interested in coming along.... Alan


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Huntin'Honey24 said:


> So how much are we talking about here???


so, there may be a girl in camp this year!?!

that'd probably get a few of the guys to keep their shirts on! :wink:


----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> so, there may be a girl in camp this year!?!
> 
> that'd probably get a few of the guys to keep their shirts on! :wink:


This makes me wonder about camp last year. I didn't get to make it, but, naked men on the prairie? Spooky...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

spot&stalk said:


> This makes me wonder about camp last year. I didn't get to make it, but, naked men on the prairie? Spooky...


you'll have to ask your bro about it - and, no, he wasn't one of them!

I was just thinking they might walk around with their gut sucked in, and comb their hair, and do all kinds of different stuff if a woman showed up!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Tags and archery stamp puts you in the $300 range. Doe tags were around $35 each OTC. We camped out last year and brought food so gas, ice, and showers were about the only other expenses.



I think Cory has about $300 in arrows that he left out there on the prairie and a not so perfect decoy. Can't forget about the "other" expenses.:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> I think Cory has about $300 in arrows that he left out there on the prairie and a not so perfect decoy. Can't forget about the "other" expenses.:wink:


Well $300 might be exaggerating just a bit. I did go home with 2 antelope though!:wink::wink:

My decoy did suffer a wound though, but he's ready for round 2! I'm gonna try and be a little more gentle on him next time!


----------



## Dry Lake Archer (Jun 29, 2005)

That sounds like a ton of fun guys! 
Anyone got pictures of the goats from last year? Post them up so we can see them!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Dry Lake Archer said:


> That sounds like a ton of fun guys!
> Anyone got pictures of the goats from last year? Post them up so we can see them!


Here is my doe and my world class buck!:wink:


----------



## Dry Lake Archer (Jun 29, 2005)

Thats great Skeptic!
How many guys went last year? How many antelope did you all shoot?

If I only had more vacation I would be all over that trip!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Dry Lake Archer said:


> Thats great Skeptic!
> How many guys went last year? How many antelope did you all shoot?
> 
> If I only had more vacation I would be all over that trip!


I think there were 8 of us and then Ronnie and Brad were in and out. They went through a LOT of work setting things up and showing us around:thumbs_up. I can't say enough to thank them both.

Of the 8 of us 5 goats were killed during the bowhunt. Several guys went back out and killed HUGE goats with the rifle. The tag is good for both seasons with the archery stamp.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Mine*

And a woman in camp would sure cut out the outdoor shower we had rigged up:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> And a woman in camp would sure cut out the outdoor shower we had rigged up:wink:


Bartman won the biggest buck of camp award!

Steve, you got a picture of the camp toilet?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Bob's*



Skeptic said:


> Bartman won the biggest buck of camp award!
> 
> Steve, you got a picture of the camp toilet?


You mean Bob's, or shall we say, the one that goes in the receiver hitch on the front of a truck? :wink:

I'll have to dig, not sure if I do or not LOL


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> You mean Bob's, or shall we say, the one that goes in the receiver hitch on the front of a truck? :wink:
> 
> I'll have to dig, not sure if I do or not LOL


Yep, that'd be the one!:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*here's some pic's*

no crapper pics i can't find them.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*cost*

i travel to met 4 member and pooled from there place tags,food,fuel and shopping(cabelas/bass pro) was a grand total of $858.taxi bill not included and gas was $3.50 a gal last year.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> You mean Bob's, or shall we say, the one that goes in the receiver hitch on the front of a truck? :wink:
> 
> I'll have to dig, not sure if I do or not LOL


Someone has one of me on it at cabelas :tongue:


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Good luck to everyone participating! Wish I could do it...


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

HMMMM I wonder if he still alive


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> HMMMM I wonder if he still alive


If you look closely you can see he's sticking his tongue out at Wackem!:beer:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

so has anyone put any thought into which area were looking at this time? i know it will be a blast. last year was great.

and, ya, i wasnt a naked in camp guy.....


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

Are they OTC tags or do we need to put in for a draw? Alan


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> so has anyone put any thought into which area were looking at this time? i know it will be a blast. last year was great.
> 
> and, ya, i wasnt a naked in camp guy.....


good thing.....lol....with a name like spot and spook!.....


i am not sure? i was really thinking there some new walkin south of where we were last year, about 25,000 arces, and yet still have some blm to hunt....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> HMMMM I wonder if he still alive


if he is, I know where he stayed all year!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

and, here's a picture of the buck I bagged when I went back with my rifle (you'll notice - I had my shirt ON!)


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> what unit in az can you hunt elk in aug? I was going to put in for the draw, But everything I see is sept. Not sure but looks like my odds are low of drawing so I think I will just end up with a point.



Oops, I meant September, this is what happens when your goofing off at work and posting on AT:wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like me and nocbuster are going to car pool out there. so far I think getting the trophy for the most miles to drive. (cant wait) How many days?


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> i travel to met 4 member and pooled from there place tags,food,fuel and shopping(cabelas/bass pro) was a grand total of $858.taxi bill not included and gas was $3.50 a gal last year.



I spent $600+ just for the archery hunt, then went back to WY for the rifle so that was more money. Is seems with all the drive you do looking for goats you can almost go through a tank of gas per day.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> I spent $600+ just for the archery hunt, then went back to WY for the rifle so that was more money. Is seems with all the drive you do looking for goats you can almost go through a tank of gas per day.


That is true, of course gas was about $4.50 a gal when we were there but I was spending about $70 a day just in my truck while I was there.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

*hunt dates*

Opening day through August 23rd would work the best for me for this hunt. Just throwing some dates out there.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Toilet*

Are these the ones you were looking for :wink:
And of course, the last one is Brian's first "monster" goat


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Are these the ones you were looking for :wink:
> And of course, the last one is Brian's first "monster" goat


that IS a monster goat - it probably weighed 200 lbs! (Of course, if it does, Brian must weigh something like 600!:wink


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Those are the pics! Whats on the ground under Chris's butt?:noidea:ukey::tongue:

That's the first time I've gotten to see Brian's goat. Man I bet that thing was tastey!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Gummy worms*



Skeptic said:


> Those are the pics! Whats on the ground under Chris's butt?:noidea:ukey::tongue:
> 
> That's the first time I've gotten to see Brian's goat. Man I bet that thing was tastey!


Ever heard the term "went right through me" LOL


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I was sitting on the crapper waiting on someone to get out of the store and I dropped some of my gummy worms.:zip:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

fe fi fo fum i smell the blood of a little one.:drool:
that rivers diet secrets(worms).


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I was going to get one doe Tag but I better get 2 of them, I could eat the little one in a few days. I like the portable outhouse.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Bow*

Hey Brian, see the new signature :thumbs_up How you liken that bow compared to the old switchback? Looks to be a hair faster, and a touch longer draw. Us long armed people need that sometimes.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

wow love all the pics guys! Brad and i have talked about the area...i think we would like to do they same as 08....some of you know the area, this means less pressure on everyone.....some even will have the experance in shooting, some more than others....:wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

How many people?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*here is a list...*

the hunt will be in augest.... 15th -30th you guys pick!


1.skeptic
2. 2 arrow1
3.bartman
4.nocbuster
5.spot and stalk
6. mikedgates
7. riverghost
8. mJoe
9. open
10. open

still on the bridge....
Jwoods?
Huntn'honer24


lets here some dates, and still a couple openings guys and gals...


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

:jam:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

it's not been tweaked yet,hit 100 outta it today same arrow/#/draw lenght it's 27fps faster and just as quiet.drives nails,it does have a vib like a tuning fork.put old brass dampiners outta switchback in it problem solved.for under $700 total i happy.(still have a 1 1/4 loop on it.)


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> wow love all the pics guys! Brad and i have talked about the area...i think we would like to do they same as 08....some of you know the area, this means less pressure on everyone.....*some even will have the experance in shooting, some more than others*....:wink:


Man why do I get the feeling that's a crack at me:tongue:.



I'm good with any dates, I just won't be there on a Monday most likely, but I could always do the same I did this past year.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

wackem ?,working you to much.


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

If there is still an opening I might be interested... Sounds like a good time. I just need to know what area and if its a OTC tag... Alan


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

acridlon said:


> If there is still an opening I might be interested... Sounds like a good time. I just need to know what area and if its a OTC tag... Alan



well theres no otc tags, but there will be leftovers, or you could apply early for it, waste of time......


also it would be on the eastern edge of the state.....p.m. for more info....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

CAMO ?/ Going to be in the market for some light weight camo for the trip. what would you guys suggest. Most everthing I have is eastern tree stand stuff.I have plenty of cabelas points to use.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Open country with sage*

Mossy Oak Brush works well


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> CAMO ?/ Going to be in the market for some light weight camo for the trip. what would you guys suggest. Most everthing I have is eastern tree stand stuff.I have plenty of cabelas points to use.


open country and max4 both look good, too!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Nice*



orduckhunter said:


> and, here's a picture of the buck I bagged when I went back with my rifle (you'll notice - I had my shirt ON!)


Incase I forgot to tell you on last years thread, That's a nice buck man. :thumbs_up


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

lookin at the names wanting to come back, it just wouldnt be the same without wackem there to catch hell. where is he?????


----------



## JoeMedic (Jan 23, 2009)

Powderhorn said:


> Saw this too late last year, so went by myself to Nebraska, HOLY COW what fun!! If you could use a couple from Oklahoma let me know. Been talking to my daughter about going to Nebraska or Colorado, as either would be close to Canadian, Texas, which is where she resides most of the time. How about tags for Wyoming, hasn't the deadline already passed? Let me know when and where and I'm pretty sure we're players if we can get tags.
> Powderhorn


Colorado does not even have the booklet out yet, you have several more months before the due date. I live in southeast Colorado there is some decent public land hunting if you put in the effort, its a tough hunt, the season is about 45 days long, buck only for the first bit then either sex. That is for archery of course. If you are interesed in looking for a spot or have other questions pm me, plenty of speed goats here though. To get on private land most is leased out but you may be able to find some.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> lookin at the names wanting to come back, it just wouldnt be the same without wackem there to catch hell. where is he?????


Did you look behind you?:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Incase I forgot to tell you on last years thread, That's a nice buck man. :thumbs_up


thanks!



huntnmuleys said:


> lookin at the names wanting to come back, it just wouldnt be the same without wackem there to catch hell. where is he?????


the guys carpooling from KS/IL won't know what to do with all that fresh air!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> the guys carpooling from KS/IL won't know what to do with all that fresh air!


ukey: ya it sounded pretty bad!


----------



## mpk1996 (Sep 17, 2008)

I would like to go if you have room


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

mpk1996 said:


> I would like to go if you have room


im pretty sure there is still room. i think the sign up was on the 2nd page of this, but not sure. wed love to have ya, its a hoot.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> the guys carpooling from KS/IL won't know what to do with all that fresh air!


That and what do we do if we don't have to stop and eat every 2 hours :dontknow:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mpk1996 said:


> I would like to go if you have room


sure theres room! you'll have a good time!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

195 days


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

if you guys want to put in for your tags, the first draw deadline is march 15.....i have checked the last few years it was a 100% draw, and had leftovers....so anyone who wants to put in let me know, i'll p.m. you the area.....:darkbeer:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

question, if a person were to put in for the first draw and received a tag. would it be posible to get a second buck tag after the leftover draw, if there were still tags available?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> question, if a person were to put in for the first draw and received a tag. would it be posible to get a second buck tag after the leftover draw, if there were still tags available?


not for this area, but the area we were camped you could get a 2nd tag....


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

but it wont be open for bowhunting in august....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> but it wont be open for bowhunting in august....


seasons are not set yet!:shade:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

fine give it a couple months....then it still wont be open in august..my bet anyway.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> fine give it a couple months....then it still wont be open in august..my bet anyway.


lol, i don't know i think game and fish seen lots of hunters taking advantage of the earlier seasons. so maybe?:angel:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

the thread for the first hunt started in late March, and so far has over 2800 posts

this one is destined to have more than that - I'll be watching it as it grows
it'll be hard not to be part of the hunt, but I'll live it through you guys!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> if you guys want to put in for your tags, the first draw deadline is march 15.....i have checked the last few years it was a 100% draw, and had leftovers....so anyone who wants to put in let me know, i'll p.m. you the area.....:darkbeer:




If we wait and get leftovers at what date will they go on sale? Sounds like you are almost sure they would still have tags.

The other ? is if you put in for the buck tag and not the doe, can you buy doe left overs latter? 

Thanks for all you help


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> If we wait and get leftovers at what date will they go on sale? Sounds like you are almost sure they would still have tags. the leftovers go on sale augest 15, there has always been a 2nd draw in july you could get your tag then.....
> 
> The other ? is if you put in for the buck tag and not the doe, can you buy doe left overs latter? yes just buy your do tag when you get here.....
> 
> Thanks for all you help


:darkbeer:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

manboy said:


> seasons are not set yet!:shade:



So its posible that the unit we hunted last year could open later this year?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Last year*



mikedgates said:


> If we wait and get leftovers at what date will they go on sale? Sounds like you are almost sure they would still have tags.
> 
> The other ? is if you put in for the buck tag and not the doe, can you buy doe left overs latter?
> 
> Thanks for all you help


Last year they had over 500 tags left. We put in for tags on second draw, all got picked, and they still had ones left. We pulled in several times to buy tags, but let's just say not everyone knows how to run the machines, but the gal at the little gas station in newcastle was great. Got us all our tags, conservation tags, and archery tags, and we could have bought up to 4 doe tags right then. I also believe they still had doe tags when the guys went back for rifle, but the buck tags were gone. Didn't matter, cause your buck tag carries over anyway. I'm thinking this hunt will be even better than last year, cause we now know some of the ropes :darkbeer:
I'm ready already


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe, i really really don't think they will change the season back to a sept.i opener, but we are talking about wyoming game and fish here......


ya Steve i think you right, this year i think we will see a better harvest rate, some guys just couldn't hit nothing.....as Kory says....just keep shooting! lol


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I have a secret speed goat weapon this year :shade: For real when everyone see it they are going to say why didn't I think of that.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> I have a secret speed goat weapon this year :shade: For real when everyone see it they are going to say why didn't I think of that.


what send Brad on one side of the hill....and the go to the other side....sorry that not new, we use that one all the time.....it works real well!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm definately ready for round 2. I'm going for a bigger buck this time:wink:. How many arrows you guys think I should bring?:noidea:

I think I'm gonna figure a way to attach my decoy to my bow. I think it will much harder to shoot the actual decoy that way.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> I'm definately ready for round 2. I'm going for a bigger buck this time:wink:. How many arrows you guys think I should bring?:noidea:
> 
> I think I'm gonna figure a way to attach my decoy to my bow. I think it will much harder to shoot the actual decoy that way.


bigger buck huh, well i seen alot of 8" around...


it would be nice to get a buck bigger than the decoy....


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey im sorry guys but im going to have to drop out. I just found out that I mite not have a jobe come june


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NocBuster said:


> Hey im sorry guys but im going to have to drop out. I just found out that I mite not have a jobe come june


huh, that sucks man....seems like alot of that going around...:thumbs_do


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> huh, that sucks man....seems like alot of that going around...:thumbs_do


way too much of that going around, its not going to be a good year for alot of folks


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

NocBuster said:


> Hey im sorry guys but im going to have to drop out. I just found out that I mite not have a jobe come june


sorry to here about the job, I guess I loseing my car pool partner.

If anyone else wants to carpool from the east let me know. If not maybe I will fly, I wonder if they mind if I stick a goat in the trunk of a rental?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> sorry to here about the job, I guess I loseing my car pool partner.
> 
> If anyone else wants to carpool from the east let me know. If not maybe I will fly, I wonder if they mind if I stick a goat in the trunk of a rental?


you can rent a 4wd pickup at Rapid City airport - I did, and they didn't complain one bit about the blood in the bed!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

orduckhunter said:


> you can rent a 4wd pickup at Rapid City airport - I did, and they didn't complain one bit about the blood in the bed!


well If I cant get a carpooler maybe I will check into that.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> sorry to here about the job, I guess I loseing my car pool partner.
> 
> If anyone else wants to carpool from the east let me know. If not maybe I will fly, I wonder if they mind if I stick a goat in the trunk of a rental?


Yeah sorry about that man. I hope you find somone else to pool with.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

NocBuster said:


> Yeah sorry about that man. I hope you find somone else to pool with.


That's ok! you have to take care of your family first.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for understanding and good luck to everyone


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

just became a member, would there be room for a newbie, i am located in south central iowa, would be my first goat hunt, any advice


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Well last year I think we started out with about 16 guys covering a 2 week hunt. It ended up being a 1 week hunt with 8 guys. I expect there to be more casualties.

Of the AT hunts I've done(elk in CO, hogs in TX, hogs in OK, antelope in WYO to name a few) it is normal to have at least 1/2 the guys drop out at some point UNLESS they have some money it from the getgo.

For those going though, it's gonna be a blast!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i'll probably be broke,but in camp if i have anything to do with it.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> i'll probably be broke,but in camp if i have anything to do with it.


you won't have to worry about starving to death in that camp - there should be lots of food!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

crem72 said:


> just became a member, would there be room for a newbie, i am located in south central iowa, would be my first goat hunt, any advice


There still room , and welcome to the site . read threw the post and do a search for last years at goat hunt, there is lot's of info there.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Well last year I think we started out with about 16 guys covering a 2 week hunt. It ended up being a 1 week hunt with 8 guys. I expect there to be more casualties.
> 
> Of the AT hunts I've done(elk in CO, hogs in TX, hogs in OK, antelope in WYO to name a few) it is normal to have at least 1/2 the guys drop out at some point UNLESS they have some money it from the getgo.
> 
> For those going though, it's gonna be a blast!


There was a elk hunt in co. Man I missed that. someday I have to do that.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> There was a elk hunt in co. Man I missed that. someday I have to do that.


That was in 2006. Of about 10 guys that were for sure going 3 months prior, only 2 of us showed up.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> That was in 2006. Of about 10 guys that were for sure going 3 months prior, only 2 of us showed up.


wow, that was a bad showing.... 

i think we will have a good turnout this year...plenty of goats to go around, and we have a few guys from last year that seen we have some goats!:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> That was in 2006. Of about 10 guys that were for sure going 3 months prior, only 2 of us showed up.


Thats My dream is to take a elk with the bow. I put in for a az tag this year, But I dont think I will draw , about 4% chance. But you never know


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> i'll probably be broke.



same here, but Ill eat BBJ's and ramen noodles for six months if i need to in order to go on this hunt. 


Sorry about your job nocbuster.


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> There still room , and welcome to the site . read threw the post and do a search for last years at goat hunt, there is lot's of info there.


well, i would sure be up for it, not bad to drive from here in southern iowa, could i guy do the hunt and all for around 1,000? thanks again for any info and advice, feel free to pm


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

After some thought..... I might be interested. But, I definitely would want to carpool with someone from the east if at all possible. (Is anyone from the east???? LOL I am in Erie, PA right along I-90 and I would be easy to pick up) What dates have been set, and where r we going???? I am very serious about this, and might even consider bringing my girlfriend if you jokers would oblige..... I mean behave..... Either way, let me know the particulars, and I will get a decision made ASAP. Thank guys, I look forward to possibly meeting many of you.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

*cost*



crem72 said:


> well, i would sure be up for it, not bad to drive from here in southern iowa, could i guy do the hunt and all for around 1,000? thanks again for any info and advice, feel free to pm




I would say yes. it depends on how much equipment you end up buying before the trip. I drove my car there to save on gas last year. I just looked at my old statements and i spent $280 in gas for the archery hunt. If you car pool with someone you will stay within that budget easy.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

skeeter5 said:


> After some thought..... I might be interested. But, I definitely would want to carpool with someone from the east if at all possible. (Is anyone from the east???? LOL I am in Erie, PA right along I-90 and I would be easy to pick up) What dates have been set, and where r we going???? I am very serious about this, and might even consider bringing my girlfriend if you jokers would oblige..... I mean behave..... Either way, let me know the particulars, and I will get a decision made ASAP. Thank guys, I look forward to possibly meeting many of you.


there's room...and mikegates is driving form new york if he can get a carpool buddy, maybe you and him could carpool...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> I would say yes. it depends on how much equipment you end up buying before the trip. I drove my car there to save on gas last year. I just looked at my old statements and i spent $280 in gas for the archery hunt. If you car pool with someone you will stay within that budget easy.


ya i think it's doable...:darkbeer:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

skeeter5 said:


> I am very serious about this, and might even consider bringing my girlfriend if you jokers would oblige..... I mean behave......



Brad is the one to worry about, he's a player. During last years rifle hunt he had a bunch of ladies texting him through out the weekend.


----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

mjoe79 said:


> Brad is the one to worry about, he's a player. During last years rifle hunt he had a bunch of ladies texting him through out the weekend.


For sheezey, that guys out of control.


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the warning....LOL


----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

skeeter5 said:


> Thanks for the warning....LOL


Hey man I'm just kidding. Brad's my brother and a really great, respectful guy. You wouldn't have any probs with him.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ya he took use out and we got to meet a woman.she could eat a large pizza by her self.lol.


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey,....... as long as HE'S THE ONE taking it for the team........ JK Brad, I look forward to hopefully meeting all of you.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

skeeter5 said:


> After some thought..... I might be interested. But, I definitely would want to carpool with someone from the east if at all possible. (Is anyone from the east???? LOL I am in Erie, PA right along I-90 and I would be easy to pick up) What dates have been set, and where r we going???? I am very serious about this, and might even consider bringing my girlfriend if you jokers would oblige..... I mean behave..... Either way, let me know the particulars, and I will get a decision made ASAP. Thank guys, I look forward to possibly meeting many of you.


I have to drive rigth threw erie , would be glad to pick you up. we could split the cost of the gas, its about 1650 miles from my place and I about 3 hours from Erie. But I only have room for one, have a honda element and plan on taking back seats out to get all the gear in. tent and stuff. The element looks a little funny but we would get 25 mpg , who know's the price of gas next august? then you got 2 night in a motel one each way , If all goes well i plan on leaveing here the aug 15th and returning the aug 30th. maybe sooner if we both got the Job done.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

wow flashback,ya'll should practice before going.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> wow flashback,ya'll should practice before going.


lol..:set1_rolf2::iamwithstupid:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*here we go guys!*

the hunt is augest 15 2009, this hunt can be 3-7 days what ever you guys need. i will do the same as 08, in and out.:darkbeer:



list..

1.skeptic
2. 2 arrow1
3.bartman
4.crem72
5.spot and stalk
6. mikedgates
7. riverghost
8. mJoe
9. skeeter5
10. mpk1996
11. open
12. open

still on the bridge....
Jwoods?
Huntn'honer24
WACKEM......where you????


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> the hunt is augest 15 2009, this hunt can be 3-7 days what ever you guys need. i will do the same as 08, in and out.:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you stay 2 weeks if you want? Its a long drive Like to make sure I can get enough time in to fill the tag?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> can you stay 2 weeks if you want? Its a long drive Like to make sure I can get enough time in to fill the tag?


you ca stay 6 weeks if you want....


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Im sure you could stay two weeks, but you may be on your own at times as Ronnie and Brad have work/family things to get back to. Finding goats is easy, getting archery close and knowing whether they are on public or private land is a little tougher. you will need a map.


The 15th sounds great. cant wait


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

If I remember correctly, Brad was the only unmarried one in our bunch last year - so he _better_ have been the only one cruising for chicks!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> Im sure you could stay two weeks, but you may be on your own at times as Ronnie and Brad have work/family things to get back to. Finding goats is easy, getting archery close and knowing whether they are on public or private land is a little tougher. you will need a map.
> 
> 
> The 15th sounds great. cant wait


ya and trying to read a map cane seam tough at times....i have hunted and lived here for most my life, and orduckhunter, had to wait over night for me to give him the:thumbs_up to shoot during rifle season.....it can be that hard to be sure your on public.....


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Are there any programs that I can load onto my GPS to make to map out BLM


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Are there any programs that I can load onto my GPS to make to map out BLM


tell you what, hit up spot and stalk, Brad's bro, he is the man with a gps!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya and trying to read a map cane seam tough at times....i have hunted and lived here for most my life, and orduckhunter, had to wait over night for me to give him the:thumbs_up to shoot during rifle season.....it can be that hard to be sure your on public.....


what map should I get the grasslands map?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> what map should I get the grasslands map?


thunderbasin grassland map....

and newcastle blm map....


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> wow flashback,ya'll should practice before going.



there's alot of truth in that picture. maybe this year we should use my cargo carrier, that way people have a little more to stand on.:wink:

Ronnie, are you going to have running boards instaled on your truck in time for the hunt? Brian might pay for the passenger side.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> there's alot of truth in that picture. maybe this year we should use my cargo carrier, that way people have a little more to stand on.:wink:
> 
> Ronnie, are you going to have running boards instaled on your truck in time for the hunt? Brian might pay for the passenger side.


lol....man thats funny!!! 

but then again not so funny!:zip:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

looks like this is already shaping up to be a good time.....bring on august!


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

manboy said:


> the hunt is augest 15 2009, this hunt can be 3-7 days what ever you guys need. i will do the same as 08, in and out.:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


put me on the list i will try and finalize the arrangements with the banker....aka. wife this weekend.


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

mjoe79 said:


> I would say yes. it depends on how much equipment you end up buying before the trip. I drove my car there to save on gas last year. I just looked at my old statements and i spent $280 in gas for the archery hunt. If you car pool with someone you will stay within that budget easy.


pretty sure i have most the equipment i need already, march 15 deadline, no problem just let me know the area i need to apply for,


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

Who all is drawing for tags????? Should I wait and just get leftovers??? Any advice appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*I will be waiting*



skeeter5 said:


> Who all is drawing for tags????? Should I wait and just get leftovers??? Any advice appreciated. Thanks guys.


Based on last years results, I will be waiting myself.


HEY Ronnie, heard the dodge died. What type of hunter laucher are you driving now :tongue:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*im here*

Hey guys.. been out ...my new baby got RSV and he has been in the hospital..he is doing much better now...


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

skeeter5 said:


> Who all is drawing for tags????? Should I wait and just get leftovers??? Any advice appreciated. Thanks guys.



im fine with either draw.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

If there sure to be leftovers I would not mind waiting, But will do what ever is decided.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Second*

Waiting for the second draw gives us time to finialize plans, areas and if someone has to back out, at least they're not out the tag money. And like I said, it worked great last year.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Sorry*



Wackem said:


> Hey guys.. been out ...my new baby got RSV and he has been in the hospital..he is doing much better now...


Sorry to hear about the RSV, but glad he is doing better. Tell everyone hello, and glad to see ya back on :thumbs_up


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

manboy said:


> Anyone interested? lets see if we can make another go of it!!! 08 was so much fun lets do it again!!!
> We can hunt wyoming, South dakota,North dakota......lets get around 6-10 guys, again i would like to hunt early in the year, Augest was a real good time for goats, early bird gets the goat!lol
> 
> lets here it guys!! any goat hunters in 09????:darkbeer:


Are there any spots left, put me down and I am sure Parynuik will come with me. 

PM sent...


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

that bites hope he's getting better.you need to quit dragging him out to the stand so early.
someone has a pics of why the dodge died, it had a ruff life.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ya i'll go with the second draw also shouldn't be any problems and extra time is good to tweek plans.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Sounds like your going to have a blast! Some day soon I will be there with you guys. car


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> Hey guys.. been out ...my new baby got RSV and he has been in the hospital..he is doing much better now...


sorry to hear that Chris (but glad to hear he's better) - take care of him!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*wackem*

sorry to hear about the baby, glad he's doing better!!:thumbs_up






the dodge didn't die!!! it just got a little weak spot in the front drive shaft....like it spun free! a couple hundred bucks we'll be back!:thumbs_up if it's cheap owner would quit spending cash on hunts, and put some $$$into it!!!

well guys off to Ballgame's place in texas! we leave tomorrow at 10:00 am! we'll have some great pics. for you all.....:beer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

have a good trip - and we'll be anxious to see the pics and hear the stories!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey wackem, im sure glad the kid is okay. how u coping?

i do think the leftover draw might be the way to fly for u guys, simple fact if something comes up between now and then your not out the license money.....


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

huntnmuleys said:


> hey wackem, im sure glad the kid is okay. how u coping?
> 
> i do think the leftover draw might be the way to fly for u guys, simple fact if something comes up between now and then your not out the license money.....


the left over draw is just the otc tags left? if that is the plan fine with me. i will be driving from the des moines area so if anyone is close or wants to follow out let me know.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

crem72 said:


> the left over draw is just the otc tags left? if that is the plan fine with me. i will be driving from the des moines area so if anyone is close or wants to follow out let me know.


there are two draws, then it goes to otc

last year, even after the 2nd draw, there were hundreds of tags left

in fact, the season ended with tags still left over


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

plus, found out theres talk this year of wyoming doing away with the left over draw. so, after the first draw, you guys could buy your licenes immediatly. should make it easy. actually, im happy about em doing away with it, if i dont draw elk the first go around, then put in leftover, i wont know if im elk hunting until about 3 weeks before the opener. tough to plan.
ill like this better, and for sure it wont make it any harder on you guys...


be a practicing out to 50 yards....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> plus, found out theres talk this year of wyoming doing away with the left over draw. so, after the first draw, you guys could buy your licenes immediatly. should make it easy. actually, im happy about em doing away with it, if i dont draw elk the first go around, then put in leftover, i wont know if im elk hunting until about 3 weeks before the opener. tough to plan.
> ill like this better, and for sure it wont make it any harder on you guys...
> 
> 
> be a practicing out to 50 yards....


in a strong cross-wind, if you can!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Or*



huntnmuleys said:


> plus, found out theres talk this year of wyoming doing away with the left over draw. so, after the first draw, you guys could buy your licenes immediatly. should make it easy. actually, im happy about em doing away with it, if i dont draw elk the first go around, then put in leftover, i wont know if im elk hunting until about 3 weeks before the opener. tough to plan.
> ill like this better, and for sure it wont make it any harder on you guys...
> 
> 
> be a practicing out to 50 yards....





orduckhunter said:


> in a strong cross-wind, if you can!


Maybe to 72 :wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

What do you guys think of getting a custom wrap DESIGNED for the hunt.

sounds like we might be leaving some arrows in wyoming.Like to leave my mark there.


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

Careful...... from what I heard of last year......... you might be charged with littering....... ( not you of course, but I remember a certain fellow losin a few!)


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

skeeter5 said:


> Careful...... from what I heard of last year......... you might be charged with littering....... ( not you of course, but I remember a certain fellow losin a few!)


Well I won't mention any names but I personally saw several guys(other than myself) that missed and more than 1 that lost an arrow or 2:wink:. That was just what I saw.:beer:

If your used to stand hunting like us midwestern boys the spot and stalk thing is tough, but FUN! It would be a safe bet to assume you'll lose a couple arrows IMO. Yardage was real tough for me to estimate with the wide open terrain. And it was WINDY!!!!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll admit it - I lost an arrow! (I didn't know Kory was watching, tho)


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

I went 0-4 but recovered all my arrows by luck.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I'll admit it - I lost an arrow! (I didn't know Kory was watching, tho)





mjoe79 said:


> I went 0-4 but recovered all my arrows by luck.


No shame in that game boys!:wink: I think we all learned a few things on that hunt. I know personally I expect much better of myself the 2nd time around.:thumbs_up


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

texas ?? rainy.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

just giving you guys a bump

I wonder how the TX hunting is going!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Hogs*

23 days from today, the Kansas boys will be headed south also. Getting close :thumbs_up


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

ok count me in, sounds like tags will be available, lookin forward to it.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

I think it rained last year on them. car


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*no rain last year*

This was on page 6. We have to keep it up top  Anyone heard when the hog hunters will return?

21 days till we leave


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

and, now I found it on page 7

you guys are gonna have to work at it to beat last year thread's post count!
(and, here I am, adding to it for you:wink


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

just got service back winter storm.now i think i'm in kansas 30+winds 4 days straight,it killing me with boredom.was scouting but the limbs falling got me outta the woods pretty fast.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

I think they are to be back tonight. car


----------



## hunlee (Jan 9, 2009)

Maybee you let Hunlee joinup with you for pong horn hunt??????Hunlee ben out there hunting befour an will go agin!!!!!!Hunlee post picture of pong horn for you to see!!!!!!!Maybee other picture aswell!!!!!!!You let Hunlee no what you think

hunlee


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*texas...*

it always rains on us!!!


guys we hammered them!!!! blood was leaked....we had a great fun hunt, we brought home a few wall mounters and we lost no animals!! pics to come, i just got home, now to unpack and do something with these heads!:thumbs_up


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

manboy said:


> guys we hammered them!!!! blood was leaked....


I don't care what you guys did in camp.


show us the animals


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hunlee, your welcome to join us. it is a blast, im quite sure you would have fun...

here are some pics from this texas trip. ill post a new thread tomorrow with the whole story, but im tired and gonna go to bed.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

looks like you guys did well and had fun

I can't wait to hear the stories! (some of which might even be true!)

Hey Ronnie, did you take your boy so he could kill one for you?


----------



## WyoReedy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Guys, I want in on this hunt, if you still have room.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

WyoReedy said:


> Hey Guys, I want in on this hunt, if you still have room.


your in!!!


----------



## Ballgame (Jan 23, 2007)

Here's another of the pig.

Awesome tusks!!!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

good looking boar - 







- what an ugly bow!

D)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> good looking boar -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats funny....

i got me a kill with that xforce i bought, so now i can go back to hunting with my ugly bow too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

orduckhunter said:


> good looking boar -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not very nice..lol.. I can't possibly take it to heart coming from a mathews shooter:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

spot&stalk said:


> Thats not very nice..lol.. I can't possibly take it to heart coming from a mathews shooter:wink:


oh boy here we go again.......:cocktail:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

spot&stalk said:


> Thats not very nice..lol.. I can't possibly take it to heart coming from a mathews shooter:wink:


at least mine is a "pretty" bow!

wait, that doesn't sound good!

just pulling your leg - from what I've seen those dz bows are pretty good shooters!

(and it's good to hear that Brad broke in the xforce!)


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Happy Friday the 13th to everyone!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i bet it was terrible having to lay the smack-down.about tired of shooting the bag to death,hurry up turkey season.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*19 days*

Then it's hog season


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Then it's hog season


I wish I was joining you!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Heres the wraps for the 09 hunt, The only change would be the red line will be yellow to match the year.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Heres the wraps for the 09 hunt, The only change would be the red line will be yellow to match the year.


Dang them are awesome looking! I wasn't gonna use wraps again to eliminate a little weight on my arrows but I just might have to get a dozen of those for this hunt and then resight my bow in afterword.:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Heres the wraps for the 09 hunt, The only change would be the red line will be yellow to match the year.


yep where do i send the cash! i want some!!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> yep where do i send the cash! i want some!!!!




He should have them on the web site soon, I will post when I here for sure.

The site is www.onestringer.com


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

cool i have bought his before very nice!:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> He should have them on the web site soon, I will post when I here for sure.
> 
> The site is www.onestringer.com




Just found out Scott had a death in the family will be closed for arrow wraps for a week or so. I will post when the wraps are on the web site


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Split*

I need to split some with somebody. I'll only need one :wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey, any chance ol' one stringer can make skeptics with a little hole in the middle of the back on the decoy????? make it more realistic.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*good one*



huntnmuleys said:


> hey, any chance ol' one stringer can make skeptics with a little hole in the middle of the back on the decoy????? make it more realistic.


I don't care who you are, that's funny


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> I don't care who you are, that's funny


lol....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

you guys are getting a bit fancy - your own wraps for this hunt!
pretty cool!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

wow informed yesterday the company is up for sale.this is a death sentence,heard but not offically notified march 2 recall move back to june 1.in IL if down for 6 months they are not required to recall,can rehire new employees.it'll rather suck loosen 24 day vacation.how this sound "would you like to supersize that"LOL.
one thing is for shur i've been wearing out the reezen.the fishing is starting to pick up also see if i can post a batch of 1 1/2 ta 2 LB crappies.skeptic planning a st.luuee trip soon I'll let ya now for a blind transfor,may need it for the gobblers.:thumbs_up


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> wow informed yesterday the company is up for sale.this is a death sentence,heard but not offically notified march 2 recall move back to june 1.in IL if down for 6 months they are not required to recall,can rehire new employees.it'll rather suck loosen 24 day vacation.how this sound "would you like to supersize that"LOL.
> one thing is for shur i've been wearing out the reezen.the fishing is starting to pick up also see if i can post a batch of 1 1/2 ta 2 LB crappies.skeptic planning a st.luuee trip soon I'll let ya now for a blind transfor,may need it for the gobblers.:thumbs_up


Please do. I'll be in TX March 2-8th but other than that I'll do my best to meet up with ya. Also keep in mind, I have drivers in Marion usually at least every other week on Wednesday. I could have him call you if your free and meet at Borowiak's IGA when we deliver there.


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm interested in joining.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Is there any openings on the texes hog hunts?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Is there any openings on the texes hog hunts?


PM sent


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*stinks*



2arrow1 said:


> wow informed yesterday the company is up for sale.this is a death sentence,heard but not offically notified march 2 recall move back to june 1.in IL if down for 6 months they are not required to recall,can rehire new employees.it'll rather suck loosen 24 day vacation.how this sound "would you like to supersize that"LOL.
> one thing is for shur i've been wearing out the reezen.the fishing is starting to pick up also see if i can post a batch of 1 1/2 ta 2 LB crappies.skeptic planning a st.luuee trip soon I'll let ya now for a blind transfor,may need it for the gobblers.:thumbs_up


Man, that really bites.  Any other prospects around there? I don't know though, it might be pretty cool to take a while off and hunt and fish. :darkbeer: Leaving in 16 days for Texas if you think that reezen can poke a hog


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

sorry to hear that Brian! hope things work out well for you and the family!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone wanting to Order the wraps Scoot has them on the web site. I just ordered Mine, Hope To see these nice wraps all covered in Red 
Heres a link 
http://www.onestringer.com/index.php...ail&itemid=662


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

the wraps look great, have to get mine ordered, has the time frame been finalized yet?
looking forward to goin.


----------



## 5 Springs (Feb 17, 2009)

hope everyone has as good a time as last time


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

5 Springs said:


> hope everyone has as good a time as last time


another newcastle hunter???

I know *I* wish I was going!!!


----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

*For real!!!*



5 Springs said:


> hope everyone has as good a time as last time


Not only did you post but you have an avatar pic...Sweet. You've done us proud father. Great to see it.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

now I see - welcome mr. jones (that's right, heavy on the MR.)!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

5 Springs said:


> hope everyone has as good a time as last time





spot&stalk said:


> Not only did you post but you have an avatar pic...Sweet. You've done us proud father. Great to see it.


So are we gonna have the pleasure of sharing camp with those responsible for showing Brad everything he knows about hunting?:noidea:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

5 Springs said:


> hope everyone has as good a time as last time


hey, i knew i heard of 5 springs before!!!


nice to see you here.....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> So are we gonna have the pleasure of sharing camp with those responsible for showing Brad everything he knows about hunting?:noidea:


now thats funny!:rofl:


there's no teacher for what Brad does....lol:embara::hail:


----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

manboy said:


> now thats funny!:rofl:
> 
> 
> there's no teacher for what Brad does....lol:embara::hail:


You could say that again. Those are some mad skills.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

mad skills aint the half of it!!! i think everyone could learn a little something from watching ol' huntnmuleys in action!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> mad skills aint the half of it!!! i think everyone could learn a little something from watching ol' huntnmuleys in action!


Thanks Brad! i just spit tea all over my keyboard!


----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

huntnmuleys said:


> mad skills aint the half of it!!! i think everyone could learn a little something from watching ol' huntnmuleys in action!


I couldn't agree more. I've definately learned a thing or two about a thing or two.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

spot&stalk said:


> I couldn't agree more. I've definately learned a thing or two about a thing or two.


ya what he said...you know....


----------



## skull (Nov 29, 2005)

hey guys, do you have any picture from last year hunt, I would like to see it seems that you guys had good time :cheers:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

skull said:


> hey guys, do you have any picture from last year hunt, I would like to see it seems that you guys had good time :cheers:


search for at antelope hunt, there a huge thread on it, lots of pics. and little bit of b.s. talk also...lol


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> search for at antelope hunt, there a huge thread on it, lots of pics. and little bit of b.s. talk also...lol


a "little bit" ????:wink:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm not sure i could handle what the grandmaster is teaching.maybe something wackem showed him.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*wackem*

Wasn't that how he got his name? Brad's work???? Interesting LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Wasn't that how he got his name? Brad's work???? Interesting LOL



nope that would be wack-it! lol


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ohh man this isnt looking good for me. here i thought i had real fans.


----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

haha, haha, haha...he said, whack it.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Brad*

I didn't teach Brad anything about Whack. I seem to remember a certain someone (bartman)always getting cold in his tent and having to snuggle with Brad to stay warm


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> I didn't teach Brad anything about Whack. I seem to remember a certain someone (bartman)always getting cold in his tent and having to snuggle with Brad to stay warm


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Mean*



Wackem said:


> I didn't teach Brad anything about Whack. I seem to remember a certain someone (bartman)always getting cold in his tent and having to snuggle with Brad to stay warm


I was just having fun, that was just plain mean 

Remember, with his signature, i thought he was the religious guy, and then the religious guy I didn't know about, so he got the bad part  I was so confused.

BUT, I wasn't confused enough to ever snuggle with Brad


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ahem, there was NO snuggling in that tent. none whatsoever. yikes. only wackem would think of that...


----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

Dang it this is Wyoming, not some river in North Carolina!!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll step in to show some support for huntnmuleys!

I'd hunt with him ANY time! 

(But, guys, I never said anything about sharing a sleeping bag, tho - so don't get crazy with the suggestions)


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

just put my name in on ky elk draw.wish they had points system my chances would be great.:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> just put my name in on ky elk draw.wish they had points system my chances would be great.:darkbeer:



I also put in for that, you never know. I also do PA . They do have a point system


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> just put my name in on ky elk draw.wish they had points system my chances would be great.:darkbeer:


I've put in for that for several years - but, someone's gotta win!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I just sent the state of Montana $663 I hope I get my tag but on the other hand if I do no goat hunting for me


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> I just sent the state of Montana $663 I hope I get my tag but on the other hand if I do no goat hunting for me



I put in for that montana deer combo $343, az Elk$595,co point $254 Ky elk lotto $10.Hope I dont draw them all as I planning on using my refund checks to go hunting.

Stll have to put in for the Iwoa Deer have 2 points so might draw that one, Ks point,Mi bear,nh moose,main moose,pa elk, wy goat sd,deer


Its getting to be a fulltime Job putting in for stuff


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I think I'm about maxed out for this year already. Really wish I coulda made Africa work out but I still have March for Texas hogs and axis does, April for KS turkeys, maybe April for Kentucky turkeys, may for OK hogs, Aug for Wyo antelope, Sept for S D muleys, and with any luck I might try KS again for deer this coming fall. 

I've come to the conclusion I'm nuts!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I think I'm about maxed out for this year already. Really wish I coulda made Africa work out but I still have March for Texas hogs and axis does, April for KS turkeys, maybe April for Kentucky turkeys, may for OK hogs, Aug for Wyo antelope, Sept for S D muleys, and with any luck I might try KS again for deer this coming fall.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion I'm nuts!


kory - you make my "busy" year seem pretty empty (as far as hunting goes)
I do have a spring bear hunt, a fall whitetail hunt, in addition to my local deer, elk, bear hunting in the fall.
But, also I've got a daughter giving birth to my second granddaughter in April (in Texas), a son graduating from college in June, and two sons getting married in July. So, plenty to do!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i missed last year and lost 3 points on mi bear would have a tag this year.starting over this year at 1 should have time off built up be in 4 years.my fishing tournaments schedule will be 14 starting in march threw oct.have not dissided if traveling anywhere for turk's besides my IL tag.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i am going to do a little more turkey huntn this year,, maybe south dakota and wyoming....nabraska?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*wow*

Ordered some of the 09 wraps, got them in 2 days  Look good on my arrow, just need an antelope now :darkbeer: Check out our hog one for this year, and the flag one will be on the rest of my arrows 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1053964127#post1053964127


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> I've put in for that for several years - but, someone's gotta win!


Only 40 tags,,,and only 4 will go to non residents!

Not the greatest odds

but man its a slam dunk if your number gets pulled!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> Only 40 tags,,,and only 4 will go to non residents!
> 
> Not the greatest odds
> 
> but man its a slam dunk if your number gets pulled!


wow I dint know the odds where that bad


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

*diy doe hunts*

for those on a both a time budget and money budget...like me. i did a diy wyoming doe antelope hunt last year on public land and scored in a couple days. entire hunt cost me like $700. it's crucial to have scent control and extremely lightweight and breathable clothing. the new sitka stuff was the ticket for me last year. i wish i could tag along on this hunt this year, but i'm taking my money and vacation and trying to hunt big deer in kansas with my dad. first time in 5 years i won't be going out west either to hunt or call. have fun...like that won't happen. 
<---<<rob


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> Only 40 tags,,,and only 4 will go to non residents!
> 
> Not the greatest odds
> 
> but man its a slam dunk if your number gets pulled!


Opps thats not accurate...duh that was in 03'


1000 elk tags with 250 being bull elk and 750 being cows....That sounds much better


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

moose tag i just put in for is a 4 tags.....and last couple years 45 people trying to get them....not bad but a cow tag.....the bull is 4 tags and 1250 poeple trying their luck!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*a new list...*

the hunt is augest 15 2009, this hunt can be 3-7 days what ever you guys need. i will do the same as 08, in and out.



list..

1.skeptic
2. 2 arrow1
3.bartman
4.crem72
5.spot and stalk
6. mikedgates
7. riverghost
8. mJoe
9. skeeter5
10. mpk1996
11. wyoreedy
12. HPA????
13. open
14.open
15.open


i think 15 is enough for the group....if anyone else wants in there is 2 spots left...say i am in if you want....this is sure to be a great time guys....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> Opps thats not accurate...duh that was in 03'
> 
> 
> 1000 elk tags with 250 being bull elk and 750 being cows....That sounds much better



oops not opps///// jeeeeese


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> oops not opps///// jeeeeese


You have a few too many :darkbeer:?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> *but man its a slam dunk if your number gets pulled*!


that's what I figure! someone's gotta win - may as well be me! (but, so far it wasn't)



ngurb said:


> for those on a both a time budget and money budget...like me. i did a diy wyoming doe antelope hunt last year on public land and scored in a couple days. entire hunt cost me like $700. it's crucial to have scent control and extremely lightweight and breathable clothing. the new sitka stuff was the ticket for me last year. i wish i could tag along on this hunt this year, but i'm taking my money and vacation and trying to hunt big deer in kansas with my dad. first time in 5 years i won't be going out west either to hunt or call. have fun...like that won't happen.
> <---<<rob


that blind looks a bit like mjoe's - he did a bang-up job building it out of brush, sticks, rails, rope and wire!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*slipping*

Found this way to far down the list  
TTT


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

GOT MY WRAPS TODAY THEY LOOK GREAT


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> GOT MY WRAPS TODAY THEY LOOK GREAT


he has them for sale already! wow...i'll order mine tomorrow!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*sleeping*



manboy said:


> he has them for sale already! wow...i'll order mine tomorrow!!!!:darkbeer:


I got mine on the 20, and already got arrows fletched :mg:

Look at post 292, and check out link to our hog hunt arrow, and my new personal ones for me :darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

3 openings left

Lets get someone from the east , so I dont have to talk to myself on the drive


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> 3 openings left
> 
> Lets get someone from the east , so I dont have to talk to myself on the drive


medicine man, and a buddy p/m/ me and are coming out, they are coming from PA.......


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> medicine man, and a buddy p/m/ me and are coming out, they are coming from PA.......


Thanks I send him A PM


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

I too, live in PA. Erie to be exact. I have full intentions of coming..... Ill be in touch Mike. This is gonna be a blast!!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ruff day at work:wink:
did get called to report monday may no more then.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> ruff day at work:wink:
> did get called to report monday may no more then.


I'd say that IS rough - to have a crappie biting you on each thumb!

Sorry to hear about the plant shutting down - I sure hope things work out for you and yours


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Fish*



2arrow1 said:


> ruff day at work:wink:
> did get called to report monday may no more then.


That sure would be good with some fried tators cooked on an open skillet in Wyoming :darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*Last year*

Last year did you guys do all spot and stalk or did you set up some blinds for water holes? Just thinking if I shoud get a blind.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> Last year did you guys do all spot and stalk or did you set up some blinds for water holes? Just thinking if I shoud get a blind.


It was 50/50 for me. You can hunt any way you want, I plan on doing the same this year. 

Its funny, last year I could sit on water all day hunting goats but cant sit in a tree stand for 1 hour hunting deer here at home.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

best bet i lite on the rain is water,i just hate sitting that long.more of a challenge spot n stalk.
was in the bow shop and pulled the small dampeners out of roller guard and suppressor brackets,they are alum.:mg: wow,used to be brass.(man some body got cheap).:zip:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1, were you ice fishing?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Last year did you guys do all spot and stalk or did you set up some blinds for water holes? Just thinking if I shoud get a blind.


lol...when i think back...mmm shot=miss...shot=mis...shot=miss....blownstalk...blown stalk....i siting in a blind tomorrow....lol great times....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Sounds like I might be trying both. On those stalks how close where you getting shots?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

no ice a power plant lake.you just don't let the blown stalks get to ya.the misses i don't know much about.:teeth:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I blew some stalks and had some misses:tongue: and it was a BLAST! Can't wait to do it again next year! The spot and stalk is fun. I might sit in a blind for a day at most....I just don't have the patience for that, but it can have some pretty good results.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Sounds like I might be trying both. On those stalks how close where you getting shots?


well i think everyone had a shot at 50 yards or less...some also got closer they just didn't remember to shoot!:mg::zip:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> well i think everyone had a shot at 50 yards or less...some also got closer they just didn't remember to shoot!:mg::zip:


I had a shot at 49 yards. That was the closest I got without being busted. 

(Except for one buck, and we weren't sure if it was on private or public - so we let him walk - we soon figured out it was on public!)


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks steve they look great,if my yellow fusions would just get here:smile:
gotta loin laid out for tomorrows dinner.little butterfly-hot pepper jack and bacon wrap and to the grill.:thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I cant wait to try the stalking:tongue:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i just cant wait for it to get here already....im off for a pretty good portion of aug 15-31, so ill get to see everyone a lot and hunt some myself too!!!!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

are you getting close,i cleaned out a spot.:teeth:let me know if ya need funds.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> are you getting close,i cleaned out a spot.:teeth:let me know if ya need funds.


:teeth:nice..... yep getting there, 45 days or so it will be hangin...:thumbs_up


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

sorry guys had to do it.bamm!!!!:hungry:
this is what the goats are about.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

hey Brian, are you gonna share?

or are you just showing off?
:smile:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Must be nice*

All my antelope meat is gone 

Well, will be leaveing for Texas in about 3 hours. Hope to have some pics to post when I get back. you guys be good, and keep the thread going.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> All my antelope meat is gone
> 
> Well, will be leaveing for Texas in about 3 hours. Hope to have some pics to post when I get back. you guys be good, and keep the thread going.


hey have fun steve!!! i can't wait to go back to texas..come on april!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> All my antelope meat is gone
> 
> Well, will be leaveing for Texas in about 3 hours. Hope to have some pics to post when I get back. you guys be good, and keep the thread going.


Good luck down there, wish I could have made it.


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

*cant wait*

really looking forward to the hunt, have to practice my sneakin skills.


----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

wow,feals like i'm in wyo 25 mph gust to 50.two day and three more coming.have been getting some practice in.hope the hogs are on in texas their having a heat wave 85 deg.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well were all pretty tired of winter here in wyoming. im anxious to get back to texas myself, coming up in april.

on a postiive note,the antelope seem to be taking the winter very well. even seeing some that are gonna be great bucks.....and in places some of you just might be familiar with.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> well were all pretty tired of winter here in wyoming. im anxious to get back to texas myself, coming up in april.
> 
> on a postiive note,the antelope seem to be taking the winter very well. even seeing some that are gonna be great bucks.....and in places some of you just might be familiar with.



You going for hogs in aprill?


----------



## highside74 (Mar 5, 2004)

Keep me in mind. I would love to spook a goat or 2.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

HIGHSIDE74 said:


> Keep me in mind. I would love to *spook* a goat or 2.


easier done than said!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*ttt*

got my new wraps in.guess the ground hog didn't lie burr.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> got my new wraps in.guess the ground hog didn't lie burr.


you ought to be able to find those arrows, unless you shoot into a candy store!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

*brrr*

you southern boys dont know what cold is. we had a high of -3 today and is going to get down to -20 tonight, which is cold but by this time of year you get used to it. on the bright side is could hit 40 this weekend. Anything above freezing feels very warm now. 


Spring cant get here soon enough.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

what i like about cold overcast and flurries.another day at the office.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> what i like about cold overcast and flurries.another day at the office.


.I hope your going to freeze some of them up for the hunt:tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> .I hope your going to freeze some of them up for the hunt:tongue:


it reminds me of the fish wackem brought that were fried up with potatoes! mmmmmm!!!!! good!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Fish*

Brian, 

Looks like another hard day at the office. 


Dick, 

You tried that fish fry yet?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

you know - I had forgotten I had it - now I'm gonna have to go fishing and give it a try!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Spent the day at the office shed hunting. I didn't find anything but the landowner I have permission to hunt on found these a few days ago!










This may possibly be the buck I was at full draw on at 6 yds.:embara:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

manboy said:


> well theres no otc tags, but there will be leftovers, or you could apply early for it, waste of time......
> 
> 
> also it would be on the eastern edge of the state.....p.m. for more info....



Ive read in a couple different forums that WY might do away with the leftover draw and go over the counter.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

very cool sheds kory.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

nice rack korey,lol.well i put 100 arrows thru the monster yesterday not a bad bow,it's a shame it took pse to get them motivated.but i'll keep the reezen.:shade:haven't found a shed yet,but not shrooming tell now it's time to look down.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> Ive read in a couple different forums that WY might do away with the leftover draw and go over the counter.


well it might be an otc type, it will be a first come first serve after the first draw, like how you guys got tags in 08


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Tags*



manboy said:


> well it might be an otc type, it will be a first come first serve after the first draw, like how you guys got tags in 08


Just keep us posted Ronnie, so we know when to put in if we need to.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

steve - how was the TX hog hunting?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Tough*

Got two Javalina, and one huge snake. Other guys did well. We ended up with 34 hogs ( 15 guys), and lost count of the snakes. Did have one good stalk on a 180 pounder that a buddy put down from 8 yards with a muzzleloader. Pretty awesome in the dark :darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

You got me some snakes skins RIGHT


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Got two Javalina, and one huge snake. Other guys did well. We ended up with 34 hogs ( 15 guys), and lost count of the snakes. Did have one good stalk on a 180 pounder that a buddy put down from 8 yards with a muzzleloader. Pretty awesome in the dark :darkbeer:


sounds like fun - I'd love to get a javi sometime!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*pics*

Always say I am going to take more pics, but at 3 in the morning, it's tough.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

ttt

pulling this out of mothballs for you guys


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

orduckhunter said:


> ttt
> 
> pulling this out of mothballs for you guys



and here i thought you had somthing important to say.

it doesnt take long for threads to get way down the list.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

nope - nothing important to report

but, your bowfishing pictures are awesome
are all those taken from a boat? I may have to get me one of those!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Yep, all from my bowfishing boat.

Bowfishing is addicting stuff.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> Yep, all from my bowfishing boat.
> 
> Bowfishing is addicting stuff.


that thing is awesome


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Well I uploaded all those pics I took some are good some are not so good 




http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm53/riverghost001/


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

great photos Chris - I especially love seeing "wideboy" again

you can tell by your sunset and hawk photos that you spent a lot of time in the blind

also, hilarious "jib jab" style pic of the prez and friends (maybe a little too true - but hilarious)


oh, and I love that 10/22 you've got


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Blind what blind that is a torture tent I spent 3 days from sun up to dark in that thing in the heat.

That my sons gun we built for him it is a tack driver for sure


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

joe how the hps lights work(amber lite).do they penetrate the water good.that's one long trolling motor.
river to sit all that time to have sicky screw it up.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> joe how the hps lights work(amber lite).do they penetrate the water good.that's one long trolling motor.
> river to sit all that time to have sicky screw it up.


these are 400w hps lights and they work great in all types of water clarity. they put out a yellow light which some guys dont like but I do. My trolling motor shaft is 84", you can buy blank shafts 96" long to make your troller any hight.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Can we use mechanical Broadheads in wyoming? Just found our I cant use them in Idaho.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Broadheads*

I think you can.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Can we use mechanical Broadheads in wyoming? Just found our I cant use them in Idaho.


yep, they just got to be sharp....:darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

been shooting the monster all week i may like it more then my reezen.hard to see the arrow at 20 yrds.
mechanicals are a go.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> yep, they just got to be sharp....:darkbeer:



Good I got some of the epek's flying very well.I guess If I go on to Idaho I will have to find a fixed blade I like.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

There was a pretty good spot and stalk goat hunt on eastmans hunting tv today. Cameron Hanes is the man.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

well well well.......what do i find after a little poking around. Kory told me you guys were gonna be goin at it again.

think there would be a chance for a guy to buy an archery license and come up during rifle season since his shoulder ain't healed up well enough??

also, when are you and brad gonna come down with kory and come chase some hogs with me? Kory came down just a little while ago and had fun. you can leave the bows at home for this hunt.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> think there would be a chance for a guy to buy an archery license and come up during rifle season since his shoulder ain't healed up well enough??
> 
> .


I think you could use a crossbow out there. That would be my second choce if I could not draw.Just a thought:shade:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> There was a pretty good spot and stalk goat hunt on eastmans hunting tv today. Cameron Hanes is the man.


ya it was a pretty good show, he was 0-16 at one time last year, he did much better his 2nd time around...hopefully it goes around the AT group also...:shade:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

mikedgates said:


> I think you could use a crossbow out there. That would be my second choce if I could not draw.Just a thought:shade:


yeah i'm not buying a crossbow just yet. still not guaranteed i won't be able to get back to at least 90%.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> yeah i'm not buying a crossbow just yet. still not guaranteed i won't be able to get back to at least 90%.


Mabey just a draw loc, Not sure if there legal, but if a crossbow is you would think darw-loc would be. Of course Guns work good to.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> There was a pretty good spot and stalk goat hunt on eastmans hunting tv today. Cameron Hanes is the man.


the program hasn't yet aired here - should be on in less than an hour

I'll definitely watch - I've got the fever!

I'm still sick that I won't be joining the group on this hunt, but I'll be back!

(also, did you check out the woman hunting elk on last week's Eastman's? she's a local here - she and her husband own a local bow shop)


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

was in rulal king today and the dead down wind 8 oz. bottles of evolve 3 spray is $1.75 and white lighting 22oz bottles $3.50.stocked up am i.
got called back today have 2 months of work scheduled:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> was in rulal king today and the dead down wind 8 oz. bottles of evolve 3 spray is $1.75 and white lighting 22oz bottles $3.50.stocked up am i.
> got called back today have 2 months of work scheduled:darkbeer:


glad you're getting some work - hope it lasts beyond 2 months
(but, at least you saved some $ on your scent killer)


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

TTT



After this snow storm today..........Is it August yet?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

wow - you guys let this slip to page 12!

btt for you

if any of you heard about the AT elk hunt Ronnie was putting together, now you know what you're in for on this hunt

















loads of fun!


----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey guys. Wyoreedy is out. Deploying to Iraq in a week. Didn't have to, volunteered. Just thought I would let yall know, but I'm still in!!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Well guess what I drew my elk tag and my wallet can one open so wide so I will not be going goat hunting unless I hit one on my way thru.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Well guess what I drew my elk tag and my wallet can one open so wide so I will not be going goat hunting unless I hit one on my way thru.


congrats on the elk tag! get a big one!:thumbs_up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> Well guess what I drew my elk tag and my wallet can one open so wide so I will not be going goat hunting unless I hit one on my way thru.


congratulations on the tag .Good Luck on hunt, I ended up with the montana point instead:angry: Maybe next year. I thinking of over the counter Idaho Tag , and going right out after the goat hunt.:thumbs_up


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

So....... how many people have backed out of this hunt? I know about Kory, but who else?

Dont forget to get deposits out to Randy in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> So....... how many people have backed out of this hunt? I know about Kory, but who else?
> 
> Dont forget to get deposits out to Randy in the next 2-3 weeks.


your thinking of the muley hunt...this is the antelope hunt:cocktail:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Did wyoming decide if there doing a second draw?


Manboy 
If I get lucky and stick A goat .Would you have some extra room I could freeze some meat , for a few weeks ? I thinking its such a long Drive out ,I might do some Idaho elk hunting when I out west . I could pick it up on my way back threw.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*yes*



mikedgates said:


> Did wyoming decide if there doing a second draw?
> 
> 
> Manboy
> If I get lucky and stick A goat .Would you have some extra room I could freeze some meat , for a few weeks ? I thinking its such a long Drive out ,I might do some Idaho elk hunting when I out west . I could pick it up on my way back threw.


there is no 2nd draw! tags go on sale first come first serve on july 7th...thats right be ready to buy your tag july 7th!!!! oh and i am starting to see some goats moving back in the area! ya spring is finally here!:darkbeer:

sure mike i'll make room for your goat meat! the longer it here the less room it takes!:mg::zip:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> your thinking of the muley hunt...this is the antelope hunt:cocktail:


Yep, I'm still in on this one!:darkbeer: Just hoping my knee gets better, them Kentucky mountains about killed me the past few days.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> there is no 2nd draw! tags go on sale first come first serve on july 7th...thats right be ready to buy your tag july 7th!!!! oh and i am starting to see some goats moving back in the area! ya spring is finally here!:darkbeer:
> 
> sure mike i'll make room for your goat meat! the longer it here the less room it takes!:mg::zip:



I READY Do you know if we can buy them on line on July 7th?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I READY Do you know if we can buy them on line on July 7th?


yep get ready!!!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i was in the area turkey hunting this morning, so i ended up going by our campsite. had to stop by for a bit. still brings a smile to my face. cant wait for august. 
so, who is actually gonna come out this year? do we have an official list??????


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*hunt*

We still looking at the 15th of August, opening day to start the hunt? And still getting the same area and type of tag?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

thats the plan i think...plenty of ya know the area now, so....


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> so, who is actually gonna come out this year? do we have an official list??????


Im still in.


----------



## mpk1996 (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm am still in. do we have an address or GPS point of where were are going to set up camp. would like to start doing some planning. I am coming from FL. planning on maybe renting an RV. what are all of you guys doing?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

bunch of stuff in the works right now,should now more in a month.i'm praying it goes well.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hey 2arrow1, i need an address...thanks



hey guys yes same area, augest 15th opening day!!!! anyone need the area p.m. me


----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm still in two! like I said before wyoreedy is out due to a deployment to Iraq but I'm still in. Word.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

thought I'd just stop in to see what's going on
I've been in Texas for the past 9 days, and just got home
I think I've got a whitetail hunt in Texas lined up for this fall!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

im getting real excited about this too. been seeing some nice buck antelope already. got a hunch its gonna be a great season out here.

i think one of these days im gonna go arrowhead hunting out there, but looking for the more modern type. we figure kory left a small indian village worth of relics out there, and there just ripe for the plucking!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> im getting real excited about this too. been seeing some nice buck antelope already. got a hunch its gonna be a great season out here.
> 
> i think one of these days im gonna go arrowhead hunting out there, but looking for the more modern type. we figure kory left a small indian village worth of relics out there, and there just ripe for the plucking!


you funny, funny man:darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*nice*

found this 20 yrds for one of barts stands(the doe)while i was fishing.looks like a 3 yr old.since i put the garden in 2 weeks ago it's rained 13 of 14 days.starting to talk with a english accent.ky elk draw tomorrow fingers crossed.
3 months, time closing in yee haa.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Mmmmmmm*

Where was he on the 5th of November ??????????????? Sweet find, and good luck on the Elk.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

he should be a real nice buck this year.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

just checking in on you guys - how's everyone been?

my spring bear hunt was a bust - mother nature pulled a fast one on me - it rained and snowed nearly all week

only saw one bear (a real nice cinnamon) between snow storms - but it was about a mile away, and I couldn't close the distance (the lower road had a washed out bridge, and the upper road was snowed in)

sure makes me ready for goat hunting - it's good to see so much game!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ha, i was thinking about this the other day, and was gonna try to get some good pics this week, but i just have too much going on. so, after africa ill get on the photo thing a bit. 
i didnt get a bear either but we had a blast...


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*wow in land hurricane*

we survived.30 minutes of 106 mph straight line winds.no power for 5 days and cable just came on line.my skinning tree took a hit but still standing.4 countys dis. area going to make hunting tuff.
today was last day of work unemployed again,had three bids on the plant so time will tell.hey,brad enjoy the bush.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> we survived.30 minutes of 106 mph straight line winds.no power for 5 days and cable just came on line.my skinning tree took a hit but still standing.4 countys dis. area going to make hunting tuff.
> today was last day of work unemployed again,had three bids on the plant so time will tell.hey,brad enjoy the bush.


Next town over got hit HARD last night. Gillespie....was on St. Louis news. The same school district had the mine collapse a month ago and messed the rest of the school year up bad....wife teaches there. Now school was cancelled today and tomorrow so far while they clean up and fix storm damage.

I sure am looking forward to this hunt again. I'm pretty sure I'll only be there for 3 or 4 days but I'm definately making this one again!

Good luck Brad!!!!!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Last night we had a small down pour and the first crack of thunder of the year, that was from the same system you guys had. Then this morning there was a light dusting of snow on the ground. Sure wish it would warm up around here.

Good luck Brad, looking forward to see pics of the trip.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*principles car*

he park in the wrong place


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Rain*

Storms are bad this year. We have flooding going on down here and suppose to get more rain this weekend. Doesn't take much when you start out below sea level. LOL


Brad - whack and stack those critters over there in Africa.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Storms 100mph wind*

Hell I have been without power for 5 days I just got it back on Tuesday 

This is the guy house that lives across from me


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

My next door neighbor shed wrapped around my service van :mg:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

other side


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

other neighbor that tree was about 60-80 foot tall and 3 foot across at the base


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*old friend comes home*

picked it up today, ronnie's shipped one also.today is a good day.:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

good looking deer brian, got should be there soon!:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hey guys remember the goat that was hangn out in my yard last year? well he's back, i'll get a couple pics of him tomorrow, he has some hooks to him..


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

nice deer brian

Ronnie - see if you can lure him into your garage - maybe you've got yourself another pet there!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*cold*

is any of the meat lockers going to be running this year.or the deep freeze on again.i can almost smell the sage.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> hey guys remember the goat that was hangn out in my yard last year? well he's back, i'll get a couple pics of him tomorrow, he has some hooks to him..



Did the bad weather this year affect the goats at all? Or do they take it better than deer?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Did the bad weather this year affect the goats at all? Or do they take it better than deer?


the goats leave during winter, we are now starting to see them again, i seen a huge buck today! going to try to get some pics of him later in the summer, he looks 14" already! i gave him a nicname......manboy's goat.....lol:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> the goats leave during winter, we are now starting to see them again, i seen a huge buck today! Going to try to get some pics of him later in the summer, he looks 14" already! I gave him a nicname......manboy's goat.....lol:darkbeer:




I dint know that. I guess I better study up on them.
cant wait


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

manboy said:


> the goats leave during winter, we are now starting to see them again, i seen a huge buck today! going to try to get some pics of him later in the summer, he looks 14" already! i gave him a nicname......manboy's goat.....lol:darkbeer:


they leave? where do they go?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*deer*



2arrow1 said:


> picked it up today, ronnie's shipped one also.today is a good day.:darkbeer:


I know that deer :darkbeer: That's the heart attach deer, as in it about give me a heart attach helping drag that monster out :mg:

Mount does look good Brian :darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> they leave? where do they go?


I think they hide in Ronnie's backyard!


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Man I can't wait to move out there. I'll be chasing goats all the time.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> they leave? where do they go?


they go down to lusk wy....you know by the womens prison, where you find girls that think your cool...:mg:....lol:darkbeer:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

manboy said:


> they go down to lusk wy....you know by the womens prison, where you find girls that think your cool...:mg:....lol:darkbeer:


hey...it dont make me bad, it just makes me an opportunist!!!!!!!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*yaaaa*

looks great and now he needs a friend.'thanks ronnie'.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> looks great and now he needs a friend.'thanks ronnie'.


good work ronnie!

nice goat brian - you might look in ronnie's back yard for a friend (or, maybe you should check out lusk - I hear there are lots of women down there)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

damn brian, your house is gonna be full pretty quick...and to think your gonna kill a poper this fall.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> damn brian, your house is gonna be full pretty quick...and to think your gonna kill a poper this fall.


brad, is this the pooper you have in mind?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*helloooooo*

yaa one month closer,kind of quite around here.shooting the XLR8 and thinking wyo it may go.(not a glove or jacket bow)


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

There is not much chatter about the upcoming hunt. Just a little over two months away, it will be here in no time. Anyone buying new gear for the hunt? I bought a vortex spotter on sale earlier this spring.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya it is a little quit here. still seeing some good goats around, in about 2 weeks i am doing a scoutn trip, 2 days living in a tent trying to find a couple booners for this years hunt....:darkbeer:
new gear for me...as of now nope, but you never know by the time the hunt gets here...:embara:


mjoes your goat is coming along, hows picking him up when you come out sound?


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

manboy;105480392
mjoes your goat is coming along said:


> works for me. thanks
> 
> 
> Just incase anyone is thinking of it... No you can't use my goat as a 3D target in camp.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> works for me. thanks
> 
> 
> Just incase anyone is thinking of it... No you can't use my goat as a 3D target in camp.


how about using at as a decoy


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> how about using at as a decoy


Kory would still shoot holes in it.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> Kory would still shoot holes in it.


lol...now thats FUNNY!!!:lol3::sign10:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

mjoe79 said:


> kory would still shoot holes in it.


rotflmao


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Just cuz a guy might shoot a hole in it is no reason not to use it!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

only thing i got was my reezen,ohh and knee pads.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I've been wondering why you guys haven't been talking it up!

I'm really wishing I could join you on this hunt -


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

*another bump*

60 days left.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

hey joe - you going trad?
what's that you're shooting in your avitar?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I ready!
I really excited about it. I been practicing 50-60 yard shots. We don't get those kind of shots back east to often . Looking forward to meeting the crew.
:wav:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

orduckhunter said:


> hey joe - you going trad?
> what's that you're shooting in your avitar?



Its a red oak long bow that i made. I didnt put a backing on it and the limbs did start to crack. But thats ok, I only had a couple hours into it and used up a scrap piece of wood. I will still be using my compound this year. I would like to take a little more time to build a bow and try to harvest a deer here at home with it this season.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> Its a red oak long bow that i made. I didnt put a backing on it and the limbs did start to crack. But thats ok, I only had a couple hours into it and used up a scrap piece of wood. I will still be using my compound this year. I would like to take a little more time to build a bow and try to harvest a deer here at home with it this season.


good luck on that!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

guys just a reminder...buy your tag july 7th at 8:00 am mountain time......go to wyoming web page and purchase online tags....:darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*ahhh hooo*

got my blind from kory today,yes a little slow(should have just got it in wyo this year.i think i talked his leg off,just good talking to a member.i there still going to pick steve on the way see about caravaning with kory later down the road. 2 months gentlemen !!!!:dancing:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

ok manboy - you have to explain your signature line about Brad

also, I'll be sending you some $ this week or next


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Really good visiting today Brian! It's got me even more pumped for this hunt! I quickly realized why I need to stay out of Bass Pro and Cabelas. Ended up buying my 7 yr old a new bow today. It's actually something she can hunt with down the road....not in IL though.

I'll be training the wifey to do my job while I'm gone so hopefully she'll be able to handle things and I can be away for a few more days than I originally planned.

Can't Wait!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> ok manboy - you have to explain your signature line about Brad
> 
> also, I'll be sending you some $ this week or next



lol... the sig.

well it just fits....he likes "blind dates" when she is blind....lol..


sounds good orduck....i'll have it to ya real soon!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I getting ready. looking forward to it. still looking for a set of knee pads, for the stalk. Also does any one Make a antelope decoy Big enough for a fat gut to hide behind????:mg: I got the Mel Dutton decoy, But mel must not eat much

Manboy how's the hunting looking?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I getting ready. looking forward to it. still looking for a set of knee pads, for the stalk. Also does any one Make a antelope decoy Big enough for a fat gut to hide behind????:mg: I got the Mel Dutton decoy, But mel must not eat much
> 
> Manboy how's the hunting looking?


They make some pretty good size decoys, but be careful when you shoot them.:zip:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> I getting ready. looking forward to it. still looking for a set of knee pads, for the stalk. Also does any one Make a antelope decoy Big enough for a fat gut to hide behind????:mg: I got the Mel Dutton decoy, But mel must not eat much
> 
> Manboy how's the hunting looking?


hey mike - if you ever locate a *magnum* antelope decoy, and want to get rid of your Dutton, let me know - I've been looking for a Dutton.

good luck on the hunt


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> They make some pretty good size decoys, *but be careful when you shoot them*.:zip:


I've heard: the bigger they are, the harder they fall!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> They make some pretty good size decoys, but be careful when you shoot them.:zip:



Kory 
I missed you hitting decoys last year. But when I was out in Kansas This Spring ,I did notice some arrow Holes you left in the blind.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> lol... the sig.
> 
> well it just fits....he likes "blind dates" when she is blind....lol..
> 
> ...


I thought maybe you meant something was going on in his blind when he went to Africa!!??

just kidding, Brad


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

wow the rains has stopped and the grass in growing fast...went to newcastle this weekend and seen some goats, the grass is up to their bellys already! going to be a great year!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> wow the rains has stopped and the grass in growing fast...went to newcastle this weekend and seen some goats, the grass is up to their bellys already! going to be a great year!!!



I cant Wait 


54 DAYS 
:wav:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

leftover start in 2 weeks by first come basis.post tags avail.july first are we doing the group purchase or individually(6 in a group)we need to finalize a date for the kick-off also.
i didn't look to see if aug.15 is the start again. opps , if it is thats a saturday.have to see about steve's time off.
how many are still in for it,i'm there can't miss the solar eclipse in wyo.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*trip*

15th is opener, we are off friday the 14th, so can travel then if you want and start opening day. Do not have to be back till the morning of the 24th. Group deal works for me, just need to know ASAP when we can apply and I will get number and pass along to everyone. Might want to plan how we are doing meals and such also. Do not think we will have the freezer this year. Oh, and by the way, I plan on defending my title for biggest buck taken :darkbeer:

PS. I think we will just wait till Newcastle to get the license and doe tags this year though LOL.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> leftover start in 2 weeks by first come basis.post tags avail.july first are we doing the group purchase or individually(6 in a group)we need to finalize a date for the kick-off also.
> i didn't look to see if aug.15 is the start again. opps , if it is thats a saturday.have to see about steve's time off.
> how many are still in for it,i'm there can't miss the solar eclipse in wyo.


 I think the left over tags go on sale July 7th first come first serve. Not sure if you can put into a group:noidea:

15th is good start for me.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Might want to plan how we are doing meals and such also. Do not think we will have the freezer this year. :darkbeer:


The way you guys had the meals set up last year seemed to work good. I want to be in on that if you guys do again.




Who's all still in for the hunt?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh I'll be there.....just not quite sure if I'll be there Saturday the 15th yet or if it will be more like Tuesday the 18th :noidea:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i have a small 1200w gen,i'll look for a small freezer.meals i can go for, i got the bacon and brats,we'll have to explan it to the new group members.
group is 
1-manboy
2-huntnmuleys
3-mjoe79
4-bartman
5-skeptic
6-mikedgates
7-mpk1996
8-spot&stalk
9-2arrow1
10-crem72
11-skeeter5
12-hpa
13-open(doeslayer75)
14-open
15-open

someone yell at me for missing them.
and everyone hunts this year


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> 15th is opener, we are off friday the 14th, so can travel then if you want and start opening day. Do not have to be back till the morning of the 24th. Group deal works for me, just need to know ASAP when we can apply and I will get number and pass along to everyone. Might want to plan how we are doing meals and such also. Do not think we will have the freezer this year. Oh, and by the way, I plan on defending my title for biggest buck taken :darkbeer:
> 
> PS. I think we will just wait till Newcastle to get the license and doe tags this year though LOL.


freezer is no problem this year! my dad bought the freezer trailer from the store and he said we can alreadyu use it and it will be road worthy! :darkbeer:
and i think this year we will need the room,....no,no,no guys Brad and i will still have our tags...you guys thought i had gained confidense in you all...lol...:mg::zip:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Checkin*

Can everyone still going check in so we know for sure how many people? Some of them have gotten kind of quite. Brian started the list, let's verify it. Then when we know how many, and who, I'll send a deal out on how we did the meals last year and see how many want to go in on it. Of course, someone has to kill something so we can have fajitas one night :darkbeer:

PS Brad and ronnie, I'll bring the beer :darkbeer: Oops, forgot, you don't drink LOL Leaves more for me :wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Can everyone still going check in so we know for sure how many people? Some of them have gotten kind of quite. Brian started the list, let's verify it. Then when we know how many, and who, I'll send a deal out on how we did the meals last year and see how many want to go in on it. Of course, someone has to kill something so we can have fajitas one night :darkbeer:
> 
> PS Brad and ronnie, I'll bring the beer :darkbeer: Oops, forgot, you don't drink LOL Leaves more for me :wink:


I be there for sure. Plan on being there the 15th and staying untill the 26th. then I heading out west to yellow stone and montanna, then elk hunting In Idaho.
Plan on getting tags July 7th 8:am mt time . If I need a group number someone let me know. 
I was not there last year so not sure how you did the meals, But I intrested .


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Close*

Getting close here guys :darkbeer: Need to keep this on page one till we go. The meals, if interested, we make a menu, I have a butcher friend, and we bring all the food for meals, and split the cost. Then everyone chips in and helps cook, clean etc. Last year we had fajitas ( with fresh antelope), fresh fish, rib eye steaks 2 nights, and pork loin, and enough sausage and eggs with tortilla shells for breakfast. Look back through the old thread and you can see what we did. We do this each year on our hog hunt and it works well. Kind of nice not to have to worry about a weeks worth of food on your trip. And if we go for more days, we can pool and make a trip into town for supplies. And if everyone wants to bring one thing for all, we can work that too. Last year I brought wild hog sausage, 2arrow1 brought some mighty good bacon, Wackem brought fish and batter mix, and Riverghost brought fajita fixings. We are open to ideas. 
Looks like we have plenty of tags left, so we should all get one ok. I will get mine at 8am on the 7th, and send the group number to 2arrow1, Skeptic, MJoe79, Mikedgates, and one more person if they let me know for sure they are going. ( you can do yourself, and 5 others per group. That way the whole group gets tags together ) We may be able to reserve 12, as the wording has changed on their website. if that is the case, I will send number to everyone that responds as going and wants it.

keep it going


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

Lost track of this one quite a while ago...

wanted to go but not going to be able to make it...

got a texas trip thrown at me couldn't refuse...I'll take pork over goat anyday.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Man I can't wait for this trip! I'll join in on the food this year I guess. I still don't know when I'll be leaving exactly but I've been training the wife to fill in for me when I'm gone. I think it will work out....and if it does....I'll be pulling in the 14th or 15th.

We camping the same spot as last year? Now I need to dig up my old maps and see if I can fix my decoys back:wink:.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

DoeSlayer75 said:


> Lost track of this one quite a while ago...
> 
> wanted to go but not going to be able to make it...
> 
> got a texas trip thrown at me couldn't refuse...*I'll take pork over goat anyday*.


To each his own - personally, I'll take a pronghorn hunt over a pig hunt any day




just keeping this up to the top for you guys


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

crem 72 looks like we'll be going I-29 thru omaha aug 14 sometime.may be a convoy meeting spot.
new fibers in the sight,a little rage tune, new string(h&m gets it here)good to go,maybe a XLR8 to never know.:mg:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

man i cant wait for this....im off the 15 and 16, work the next 4, then off 8. come on august!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*old friends*

I posted to the old thread also, to get it up top. That way, anyone thinking about going can see the great time we had and decide they need to go :darkbeer:

We are getting tags for the same area right? And camping in the same place?
Brian, make sure and send me a list of what you are bringing, and let me know what I need to bring, and how much room we have. I do now have a trailer if we need it. Still wondering about bringing the 4 wheeler. 
Ronnie and Brad, can I run my polaris on those roads? If I had it, i could get most places without needing a ride. Let me know.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

steve, if your atv is licensed then you can run it all over on the roads, if not you'll have a tough time because most those roads are county roads, a atv tag isn't good enough, and don't forget you'll need insurance card for it.


camp same place,....yes....tags for the same area yes.....


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i like that spot for camping. the tracks are close and can be a pain, but the trees were nice, shady and quiet. after last year the spot just seems like home.....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

On Aug 15, I'll be down in Cali, burning up from the heat, attending a niece's wedding - and wishing I was chasing speedgoats with all you guys!
It's gonna be hard to not be there - and even harder when I see all your pictures you post after the hunt!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Ronnie, what's it take to get an ATV licensed? I have insurance on mine...but in IL it's an off road use only...so no licensing or registration needed.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Ronnie, what's it take to get an ATV licensed? I have insurance on mine...but in IL it's an off road use only...so no licensing or registration needed.


for county roads it is treated as a car, need to have lights and a horn, the use arm signals for turning....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

guys i am going scouting on sat. so i'll get some pics for all:darkbeer:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

The smell of sage on the prairie and ponderosa pine in the hills........I cant wait!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> The smell of sage on the prairie and ponderosa pine in the hills........I cant wait!


And the cactus thorns in the knees! I think I'm still tweezing some out from time to time!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> And the cactus thorns in the knees! I think I'm still tweezing some out from time to time!


ahh, the memories!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*49 and count-n*

yes the shower will be there.
look what i did,oooo boy


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

cool wraps....
well i sent a p.m. to everyone on the bridge, i geuess it might be a small croup this year...we still have opening so guys talk to a buddy get some help with gas on your way out.....lets get this hunt filled up....plenty of goats you can shoot 2-4 each...well atleast you'll get alot of shooting!!!:mg:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*ok*

group is 
1-manboy
2-huntnmuleys
3-mjoe79
4-bartman
5-skeptic
6-mikedgates
7-mpk1996
8-spot&stalk
9-2arrow1
10-crem72
11-skeeter5
12-hpa
13-open
14-open
15-open


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Fusion*



2arrow1 said:


> yes the shower will be there.
> look what i did,oooo boy


Got to love those new duravane fusions  I like those wraps :darkbeer: Got mine made up a while back, just need to post pics.
Brian, have you heard from everyone on the list?

Brad Won't do any good to be over on Razorbackgirls birthday thread wishing her a happy birthday. She's not BLIND LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Got to love those new duravane fusions  I like those wraps :darkbeer: Got mine made up a while back, just need to post pics.
> Brian, have you heard from everyone on the list?
> 
> Brad Won't do any good to be over on Razorbackgirls birthday thread wishing her a happy birthday. She's not BLIND LOL


lol...now thats funny:icon_1_lol:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Got to love those new duravane fusions  I like those wraps :darkbeer: Got mine made up a while back, just need to post pics.
> Brian, have you heard from everyone on the list?
> 
> Brad Won't do any good to be over on Razorbackgirls birthday thread wishing her a happy birthday. She's not BLIND LOL


and, remember, she's married!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

not that he was hitting on her, or anything!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

man......even when im innocent im guilty. u guys know me all too well....


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Brad do something like that, now come on. You got to be kidding me. He wouldn't do that----- now would he lol.

One more thing guys.
Save some goats for me to hunt in Oct.

Hey Manboy do you know of any land for sale? Has Brad told you what I'm looking for?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*wow all this talk*

we've heard how everyone's wanted in,look what you'll be missing:jeez::eek2:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

me and manboy will be both be looking this weekend. will post some pics. ive seen lots of good ones already. gonna be a great year.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Those photos are getting blood going!!!
:wav:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Wide boy*



2arrow1 said:


> we've heard how everyone's wanted in,look what you'll be missing:jeez::eek2:


About forgot about him.  Wonder if he will make the mistake and wander over to public this year


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> About forgot about him.  Wonder if he will make the mistake and wander over to public this year


haha i wonder how many times wackem has killed him in his sleep...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

makes it even harder to miss this year's hunt - but I'll be back, for sure!

I just found out that I'll be hunting whitetails in Texas this October - that should help hold me over til I can get out on the prairie again!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*Few pics from last year!*

My doe








My baby buck...and I wasn't the only one to shoot at him and miss!:zip:








The start to some antelope fajitas








The mount....Thank You Manboy! Job well done!


----------



## glk7243 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Horn Growth*

Hey Ronnie,
When do you figure the bucks horns stop growing over there?
Regards
Gary


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

hey Gary - how'ya doin'?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

should be done in a couple weeks, mid july to early augest, today we should about what they are going to offer! leaving in about 1 hour....:darkbeer:


----------



## glk7243 (Jul 1, 2006)

Ronnie,
Do ya see much difference in horn length from year to year?

Hey Or, sorry forgot your name, it's heck to get old. Just been reading this thread and reminiscing about last seasons hunts. Thought I better dig out the bow and see if it still shoots. 
Here are a few pics from last years outings and a pic from shooting the bow this morning at 50 yrds.
Regards
Gary


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

nice pics - and good shooting


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ok, h&m installed,new toughfibers on,ripcord reinstalled and a new quiver mounted.are we there yet.made a shower frame and surround yesterday,have to see if ronnie can shag two bread delivery tray's for a base.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*ok, more pics*

Ok, all the pics got me going. Here are a few of mine.
1) My goat from last year.
2) Same bow, just crackerized :darkbeer:
3) Hog hunt arrow from this year
4) Antelope arrow for this year
5) Coolest arrow ever :darkbeer:
6) Grandkids are now gone, so a shot of my new mancave :darkbeer: 9mm and 40 S&W on one side, 45 acp on the other, and a gun cleaning, arrow building area across on the other side.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*rest*

rest


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

me and ronnie went and took a look today...sure enough, we saw some goats. here are some of the pics i got to turn out.....


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

and a few more. honestly, i didnt see that "slammer" i was hoping to find, but plenty of nice ones...heck they still have a good month of growing.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

huntnmuleys said:


> and a few more. honestly, i didnt see that "slammer" i was hoping to find, but plenty of nice ones...heck they still have a good month of growing.


thank you...counting down the days


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

now thats what we're talking about,like the forks on them.nice conversion to a cave steve,mine looks like a bomb went off.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for going out and getting some photos. LOOKS LIKE PLENTY OF GOATS!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*goats*



huntnmuleys said:


> and a few more. honestly, i didnt see that "slammer" i was hoping to find, but plenty of nice ones...heck they still have a good month of growing.


If that first picture isn't a slammer, you just point me that way. WAY over my limit. he gets close, he's gettin the shaft :darkbeer:

Is that last one in the first set Wideboy??? If not, sure could be his little brother.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya we seen a couple goats today...lol....
for the guys that don't know the area, we went 20 miles east to west and about 6-8 south.....they area is a triangle, its 54x62x35 miles..lol alot of land...yes guys thats miles....:mg:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Working on my shooting today with my daughter. First time I shot 40 yds in several months....but my 40 yd groups were better than my 20 and 30 yd groups:noidea:.

Emma was shooting out to 10 yds for the first time today. Been doing 5 with her new bow until now. There is a heck of a lot of drop between 5 and 10 yds with only 15 lb draw weight. We'll be cranking it up a couple lbs here soon.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> If that first picture isn't a slammer, you just point me that way. WAY over my limit. he gets close, he's gettin the shaft :darkbeer:
> 
> Is that last one in the first set Wideboy??? If not, sure could be his little brother.


hey man, that first picture is misleading. he is a slammer, minus one thing. he had almost no prongs!!!! i realize the pic makes it look like he has good prongs, but he didnt. otherwise, hes a dandy.

we didnt see wideboy, went by there but didnt look too much.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

You guys are going to have a blast. Wish is was going to be hunting with you.
One of days I will be.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Today*

Today was a good day in Kansas :darkbeer:
Scope it out :mg:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=951625


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

sleeping quarters i'm tenting who else.steve pm me your schedule so i can call ya.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

*sleeping quarters*

I was hoping to crash in someone's tent. I am planning on driving the car again to save on gas money and need all the space I can get for the coolers full of goat.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I think I'll probably drive my infamous escort this time around. It finally has a radio!:darkbeer:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i am gonna set the same tent i brought last time, and pull my camper in too. should be able to accomadate some guys....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*47 days*

I still waiting to see what gas will be.could be 2.50 or 5.00 per gallon .I might pull a small pop up camper, If not I will be in a tent.


----------



## 96chevy (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey guys...fairly familiar with hunting in newcastle...would love to join you guys for your archery hunt....hunted there a few times for deer and last year for antelope...i actually think i shot one that you guys have a live picture of ...wierd huh....love the area....any chance you guys can send me more pics of last year or direct me where to go to see some...looked on last years report and didnt see alot of pics....also any one hunt mush creek road area?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

96chevy said:


> Hey guys...fairly familiar with hunting in newcastle...would love to join you guys for your archery hunt....hunted there a few times for deer and last year for antelope...i actually think i shot one that you guys have a live picture of ...wierd huh....love the area....any chance you guys can send me more pics of last year or direct me where to go to see some...looked on last years report and didnt see alot of pics....also any one hunt mush creek road area?


hey there, come join us, wed love to have ya! 
ya, we hunted mush creek road area, the howard road, upton fairview, all of that. i didnt take that many pics, i was busy running guys and helping around. i believe riverghost probably took more pics than anyone, maybe look him up on here.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

*This looks like fun*

Are there still openings for this? Always wanted to get down there to do a goat hunt...you guys just dumped gasoline and gunpowder on the fire. I am also from Canada...Do you let Canadians in on this:canada:? What about tags...Over the counter? Do I need a guide? A million questions...help me out guys.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

boswhia said:


> Are there still openings for this? Always wanted to get down there to do a goat hunt...you guys just dumped gasoline and gunpowder on the fire. I am also from Canada...Do you let Canadians in on this:canada:? What about tags...Over the counter? Do I need a guide? A million questions...help me out guys.


yes there are still openings. the tags you can buy on the internet on july 7. of course, canadians are welcome. no guide needed, well help ya as much as we can. you will see LOTS of animals. i promise. its one hell of a good time.


----------



## 96chevy (Apr 4, 2006)

i use to stay on the adkins ranch if you know where that is....alot of good times had there....havent seen much for deer out there but in know their around!


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

if you have one or two more openings im in and maybe a buddy what unit do i need to buy my tags for


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Okay count me in...eh. What do I need to bring? Tent, blinds, water.. and the tags..Can I buy them over the phone. What are the dates we will be hunting? Okay I'm going to read this thing from start to end and get as much info as I can.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

For the new guys going this year here is a group photo of last year group.:zip:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

tags will be over the counter anyone wanting in p.m. me i'll give you the area and the camping location..also get with some guys about car pooling helps with all that gas cost!:mg:


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> For the new guys going this year here is a group photo of last year group.:zip:


Ill fit right in with that group LOL cant wait


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

group is 
1-manboy
2-huntnmuleys
3-mjoe79
4-bartman
5-skeptic
6-mikedgates
7-mpk1996
8-spot&stalk
9-2arrow1
10-crem72
11-skeeter5
12-hpa
13-
14-
15-
new them pics would get them,it's a great time.any ? just pm one of us glad to help out with info.
and let us now to get you on the list .


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey, i think you can take spot&stalk off the list. hes my brother, but after a miscommunication, he put in for and drew another area, closer to where he lives.....


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

boswhia said:


> Okay count me in...eh. What do I need to bring? Tent, blinds, water.. and the tags..Can I buy them over the phone. What are the dates we will be hunting? Okay I'm going to read this thing from start to end and get as much info as I can.



ya, the tags can be bought over the phone. were looking at, i believe, starting at the opener august 15 and going 10-12 days....i think thats the consensus. myself, ill be there the first 2, then work 4, then back hunting the next 8. 
a tent is a good idea, but we should have some to accomodate either way. bring a blind is a good idea, we will have some here to and try to set some early. food, check with 2arrow1 we have a group feast most nights.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

group is 
1-manboy
2-huntnmuleys
3-mjoe79
4-bartman
5-skeptic
6-2arrow1
7-mikedgates
8-mpk1996
9-crem72
10-skeeter5
11-hpa
12-boswhia-eh
13-masonbanta
14-
15-
ok-eh, sorry couldn't help it.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

good one, brian!

and, 96chevy - you didn't get wideboy, did you?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

and, river - that photo brings back memories!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i am still trying to figure out what "pappa" is looking at? lol


bartman i am wanting in on the meals this time looked to good to pass this year!!:slice:

also guys i am doing a free shoulder mount again....mjoe's will be at the hunt so you all can look at the quality....if you want in on the drawing say .....speedgoat taxidermy!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*speedgoat taxidermy's A-1*

group is -------------meal list
1-manboy -------------manboy
2-huntnmuleys 
3-mjoe79 --------------mjoe79
4-bartman -------------bartman
5-skeptic---------------skeptic
6-2arrow1--------------2arrow1
7-mikedgates-----------mikedgates
8-mpk1996
9-crem72
10-skeeter5
11-hpa
12-boswhia-eh
13-masonbanta
14-
15-

any ? about meals ask you can bring a specialty or get in on the bulk meat order.
steve i'll call you tonight if your free.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

what is the meal list i would be happy to help out with meals while i am there oh and speedgoat taxidermy


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bacon, i have 25# of smoked bacon i'll bring....water i can bring 10..24pack waters......


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

count me in on the meal list, at least for the days im there.....

speedgoat taxidermy sucks! i said it, am i in the drawing??


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> count me in on the meal list, at least for the days im there.....
> 
> speedgoat taxidermy sucks! i said it, am i in the drawing??


:mg:....well i know what changes i am going to make for the july 4th weekend...mount a bear...nah lets see oh, i'll mount a muley for spot and stalk.....he likes speedgoat taxidermy!


serious tho.....i have 6 mounts on the bubble for you buddy...by the AT archery hunt they'll be hangn around your house!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Menu*

Ok, let's see. Will probably have to make some trips to town since we have more people and staying longer, but here is what I am thinking.

Breakfast-sausage-bacon-eggs-tortillias
meat- ribeye like last years-pork tenderloin-fajitia stuff( peppers, onions, chicken, beef etc)-burgers/brauts/wild hog hot links-and then everyone suggest for the rest of the evenings. And always fried potatoes. Anyone else with a turkey frier and a disk should bring it so we have more room to cook. Bring the pot to, as we can use it to deep fry and/or baked beans.

Lunch will probably be sandwiches ( ham/turkey/roast beef), cheese, etc.

We will have granola bars, candy bars, snack stuff too. We did it last year, and everyone split the cost even.

Just remember, we will be cooking on burner stoves and a propane/turkey cooker/ with disk so can't be to complicated. if I forgot, let me know. To save on space, may just bring meat from locker, and we will collect money and go to town after we get there for rest. Each person should bring their drinks, and we will have trash bags, paper plates and silverware. If I remember right, it was about $15 a day per person.

Brian, off tonight, so should be home anytime after 6.

PS Ronnie, see signature


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*meals*



huntnmuleys said:


> count me in on the meal list, at least for the days im there.....
> 
> speedgoat taxidermy sucks! i said it, am i in the drawing??


That only works for eveyone else. you have to pay for each day, even if you are not there


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> That only works for eveyone else. you have to pay for each day, even if you are not there


SWEETTT!!!!!!!!!!!! dinners on huntnmuleys!!!!!


just dont let wackem have any!


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

i can bring some canned corn onions potatoes and hamburger and make camp cookin its pretty tasty


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

evening meals, sloppy joe's, spagetti, chicken breast sandwich....mmm, :darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

have a 10qt fryer pot for fish.i think i may be able to hook a few also


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey guys....refresh my memory, is there a time that you usually had breakfast last year? I was usually headed out prior to daybreak and stayed out all day so I missed a lot last year.

Is everyone thinking of hunting Saturday to Saturday? That would be 8 days so about $120 for my part of food....correct? Just want to make sure I have everything figured prior to go time. Can't wait!:darkbeer:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i dont know what the actual dates are, i figure the 14 or 15 until everyone leaves. ya, kory you got up and 3 am and none of us are going to get up and cook u breakfast then. lol


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Is everyone thinking of hunting Saturday to Saturday? That would be 8 days so about $120 for my part of food....correct? Just want to make sure I have everything figured prior to go time. Can't wait!:darkbeer:


Thats what im planning on.


Speedgoat Taxidermy Rocks! I am not in the drawing this year, lets see another winner.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh yeah, Speedgoat taxidermy definately doesn't suck! Does that get me in?:noidea:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> i dont know what the actual dates are, i figure the 14 or 15 until everyone leaves. ya, kory you got up and 3 am and none of us are going to get up and cook u breakfast then. lol


Oh, I wasn't sleeping much. There was a guy in the tent next to mine that I heard was an "opportunist" and likes blind dates. I wasn't taking any chances!:mg:


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

I am planning on driving up the night of the 14th hunting the weekend and leaving monday night


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Ok, let's see. Will probably have to make some trips to town since we have more people and staying longer, but here is what I am thinking.
> 
> Breakfast-sausage-bacon-eggs-tortillias
> meat- ribeye like last years-pork tenderloin-fajitia stuff( peppers, onions, chicken, beef etc)-burgers/brauts/wild hog hot links-and then everyone suggest for the rest of the evenings. And always fried potatoes. Anyone else with a turkey frier and a disk should bring it so we have more room to cook. Bring the pot to, as we can use it to deep fry and/or baked beans.
> ...


Can I suggest some kind of fruit as well? I'm much more apt to grab an apple or an orange than the other stuff....JMO.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*gonna be good*

just talked to steve,getting in on 14th 8:00pm ish hunt sat to sat or kill out.
i'll be eating in town one night(calazones if its still open):mg:we don't have room for a small table, may need one we have two propane cook stands and woks third mit not hurt(stand).bring generator and made a light fixture that works great for cooking area.shower now has fram and surround need small 12 volt battery(car or motorcycle if some has one).
kory going to meet steve in K.C at 6am ish 14th.let me know travel plans when closer.
be peach time off year here i'll bring some more this year.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> just talked to steve,getting in on 14th 8:00pm ish hunt sat to sat or kill out.
> i'll be eating in town one night(calazones if its still open):mg:we don't have room for a small table, may need one we have two propane cook stands and woks third mit not hurt(stand).bring generator and made a light fixture that works great for cooking area.shower now has fram and surround need small 12 volt battery(car or motorcycle if some has one).
> kory going to meet steve in K.C at 6am ish 14th.let me know travel plans when closer.
> be peach time off year here i'll bring some more this year.


ill second the peaches. those were good. 

sucks, i work 4 of the days you guys are hunting........will be fun anyway.

yes, theyre still open with the calzones. had one this weekend.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Dang....guess I missed the calzones:noidea:....when the heck did you guys do those? That's it...I'm not gonna hunt much this year...Im mostly gonna sit at camp so I don't miss out on anything!:embara:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> ill second the peaches. those were good.
> 
> sucks, i work 4 of the days you guys are hunting........will be fun anyway.
> 
> yes, theyre still open with the calzones. had one this weekend.


lol, you have more time off than anyone...take some vacation days....:mg:

i'll try some peaaches this year, thats all i heard about for 2 days...they must be good!
calzones? must be Pizza Barn?:secret:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

oh heck i'm pissed now I forgot about those peaches 

Brain how much for a case shipped to KS


----------



## bambohunter (Aug 20, 2007)

So mason, did you get me and you on the LIST!!!!!?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bambohunter said:


> So mason, did you get me and you on the LIST!!!!!?


yep you guys are in!:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I be there the 14th . Plan on staying untill the 26th. I will get into the meals for the time everyone is there satuday to saturday , after that I can cook for myself. I plan on bringing some chese venision hot dogs for people to try. also if I have any luck at shiloh Ranch next week will bring some pork.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

masonbanta said:


> I am planning on driving up the night of the 14th hunting the weekend and leaving monday night


wow, just saw this. man that sucks, you wont get to be here long...


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

thats what i say but between billy and i it usually ends up being longer lol if i get to shoot me an axis this weekend i will bring some of it and if you guys dont get a pig let me know and tell how big of one you want we have gobs of them here


----------



## bambohunter (Aug 20, 2007)

Is it walk in from our campsite? Just trying to figure out if I need to bring my meat haulin cart?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

the cart is a good idea, we will have at least 2 others there. we actually camp a couple miles from the actual area, because its a place with trees. nice to have shade in camp. 
the hunting area is HUGE. we drive to the many different parts. last year running hunters around i put 1200+ miles on my truck!! but all i was was the runner.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

If Brad and Ronnie tell you there are 'running hunters' around.....please be forwarned....they might actually mean 'dragging'!

I only did spot and stalk last year but the area is so big I spent $70 a day on gas the 10 days I was there. I never got too far off the road though, you could easily spend an entire day on the some of the properties if you wanted to. I just spotted from the road, then made a plan of attack. I will be bringing a game cart too.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Blind*

If doing any hunting from a blind, you might find it easier to transport your blind back to some of these far away water holes with a cart too


----------



## bambohunter (Aug 20, 2007)

Is most of the places there working cattle ranches, thinking maybe a cow silouette if so, or what do you suggest, I got a db blind also but that sucker gets hot as hades..


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

that cow silouete is a great idea, been wanting to try one. we hunt mainly public land, only private being walk in. bet the cow would work. 

oh ya, and dont listen to skeptic. if he could hit the broadside of a barn he would have been done early enough to have no gas bill!!!!!!!!!!!!!
seriously, this year were gonna run around less and stick to spots more, because the antelope move all day and we missed a lot of oppurtunites driving to the next spot....


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

group is -------------meal list
1-manboy -------------manboy
2-huntnmuleys 
3-mjoe79 --------------mjoe79
4-bartman -------------bartman
5-skeptic---------------skeptic
6-2arrow1--------------2arrow1
7-mikedgates-----------mikedgates
8-mpk1996
9-crem72
10-skeeter5
11-hpa
12-boswhia-eh
13-masonbanta
14-bambohunter
15-
i'll try not to be as picky this year.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> group is -------------meal list
> 1-manboy -------------manboy
> 2-huntnmuleys
> 3-mjoe79 --------------mjoe79
> ...


hey, i do want on the list.....ill be with ya for a while out there.
and if you dont put me on the list, im gonna let manboy drag you like a tow truck again......dont say i didnt warn ya!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey i just noticed, is wackem not coming out this year??


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> hey i just noticed, is wackem not coming out this year??


that means more food for you, and fresher air for all!


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

put me and bambohunter on the meal list as well


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*heck*

i got new spark plugs put in...should have plenty of power for the draggn.....lol:mg:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I think I'm gonna go at it just like I did last year. I really had a blast....Gas is 1/2 the price this year as it was last and with the escort I'll more than double the gas mileage!epsi:

I would like to spend a little more time with everyone else though too, but you can only fit so many guys in a vehicle.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm gonna try my best not to get my vehicle stuck this year.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I'm gonna try my best not to get my vehicle stuck this year.


it'll be a little easier to get the escort stuck than your truck!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> I think I'm gonna go at it just like I did last year. I really had a blast....Gas is 1/2 the price this year as it was last and with the escort I'll more than double the gas mileage!epsi:
> 
> I would like to spend a little more time with everyone else though too, but you can only fit so many guys in a vehicle.


you got room in that escort for you, a bow, 7 cases of arrows, 10 packs of broadheads, and a slightly perferated decoy???????


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

huntnmuleys said:


> .
> . last year running hunters around i put 1200+ miles on my truck!! but all i was was the runner.


man it is funny all the stuff I catch on camera 

30 min at this speed and you can cover some ground


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> you got room in that escort for you, a bow, 7 cases of arrows, 10 packs of broadheads, and a slightly perferated decoy???????


All that and I can probably bring ya back a blind date when I'm done!!!!!!!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> All that and I can probably bring ya back a blind date when I'm done!!!!!!!


ohhhhhhh man. i want to hunt at least a day with ya this year, ive never seen hunting in the shade from all the airborne projectiles!!

and thats low riverghost, taking pics of ronnie driving and passing it off on me! im a model citizen!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

PUBLIC SERVICE ANOUNCEMENT WATCH OUT FOR HOLES WHEN DRIVING ON THE PRAIRIE :zip:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> man it is funny all the stuff I catch on camera
> 
> 30 min at this speed and you can cover some ground


yep - from what I figured, he did those 1200 miles in just over 13 hours!


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

man if that had been a ford steering wheel i wouldve wondered how you got in the cab of my pickup i can cover some ground in them pickups off road thats why they invented 4x4 to get into trouble right LOL so what kind of setup is everyone using i just ordered some easton flatlines to get me alil more speed out of my bows but i typically shoot an easton axis 400 with blazers and mx3 out of a drenalin 28"70lbs but i just got a general same specs will have to chrono them to see which is faster but as of now having shot the drenalin more i am more comfortable with it i went and put the tag money in my hunting account today so i can order my tags on the 7th


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

also how many does can we kill as well


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

group is -------------meal list
1-manboy -------------manboy
2-huntnmuleys---------huntnmuleys
3-mjoe79 --------------mjoe79
4-bartman -------------bartman
5-skeptic---------------skeptic
6-2arrow1--------------2arrow1
7-mikedgates-----------mikedgates
8-mpk1996
9-crem72
10-skeeter5
11-hpa
12-boswhia-eh
13-masonbanta---------masonbanta
14-bambohunter--------bambohunter
15-
i asked wackem if he was coming and he said going on the muleyhunt.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

wow i was in the middle of all that action got thrown outta ronnies truck,witnessed the speedo live,and hit the dash in the ford.now you understand my signature.that good times.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

masonbanta said:


> also how many does can we kill as well


unless it's changed - you can buy up to 4 doe/fawn tags
but, you can use your "buck" tag on a doe, too - if you wanna!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> man it is funny all the stuff I catch on camera
> 
> 30 min at this speed and you can cover some ground


ya i am glad i wasn't in that truck...look mom no hands:mg:


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

is this hunt all booked up and where is it goingto be?


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a turkey cooker I can bring. Can be a hassle getting meat and produce through the border so I'll pass on that. Should I get a decoy?what kind?Could a guy make one? Took the little guy and katera out for some practice on gophers...trying to sharpen up for these goats. Wacked one at 54 yards and another at 41, missed a couple others at 60 and 95. That is a rush hitting them at those ranges...nothin that made p&y though.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Jayhawk said:


> is this hunt all booked up and where is it goingto be?


i think theres one more spot, come on down!!!!
it will be in northeast wyoming..


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

boswhia said:


> I have a turkey cooker I can bring. Can be a hassle getting meat and produce through the border so I'll pass on that. Should I get a decoy?what kind?Could a guy make one? Took the little guy and katera out for some practice on gophers...trying to sharpen up for these goats. Wacked one at 54 yards and another at 41, missed a couple others at 60 and 95. That is a rush hitting them at those ranges...nothin that made p&y though.


id get with 2arrow1 on the cooker thing, they have such an elaborate little setup. we will have a few decoys here, and even though its way early in the season they do still sometimes come to them. i wouldnt go spend a bunch on one though, we should have plenty. you could make one, i tried once but mine didnt turn out. ....

if your good to 50 yards, youll be fine here.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

yep need to good to 50 yards...not like " i shot 50 yards once" i mean good to 50 yards.....like you want to be at 25 yards...practice,practice and you will do just fine....
or you could do like Kory just bring a truck full of arrows...like 7-8 dozen....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> yep need to good to 50 yards...not like " i shot 50 yards once" i mean good to 50 yards.....like you want to be at 25 yards...practice,practice and you will do just fine....
> or you could do like Kory just bring a truck full of arrows...like 7-8 dozen....


practice out to 70 or 80, then you'll be ready at 50 (or 74, right steve?)

also, practice in the wind!!!!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*nope*



orduckhunter said:


> practice out to 70 or 80, then you'll be ready at 50 (or 74, right steve?)
> 
> also, practice in the wind!!!!


72 is my limit:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> 72 is my limit:wink:


I stand corrected!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Jayhawk said:


> is this hunt all booked up and where is it goingto be?


There still openings, its in wyoming. Read the hole thread . there is lots of info there.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I got some Pm's about the wraps so I thought I post a link again if anyone wants them .

http://www.onestringer.com/index.php?page=mods/Products/itemdetail&itemid=672


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> yep need to good to 50 yards...not like " i shot 50 yards once" i mean good to 50 yards.....like you want to be at 25 yards...practice,practice and you will do just fine....
> *or you could do like Kory just bring a truck full of arrows...like 7-8 dozen*....


Nope, just 1/2 dozen this year.:darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I had an adjustible 1 pin last year that I shot a LOT out to 80. Bad thing was in the heat of the moment I ALWAYS forgot to adjust the darn thing:doh:. I went back to fixed 4 pin this year. Shooting out to 50 with the 4th pin.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

manboy said:


> ya i am glad i wasn't in that truck...look mom no hands:mg:


there still alive arent they?????


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> there still alive arent they?????


ya but the craziest guy in the group..WACKEM is staying home this time...:secret::mg:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey i was just looking at our list for this year. skeeter, hpk, and one or 2 more, has anyone heard from any of em? are they really coming out? do we need to send some pms?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> hey i was just looking at our list for this year. skeeter, hpk, and one or 2 more, has anyone heard from any of em? are they really coming out? do we need to send some pms?


i sent p.m. to each of them about 10 days ago.....i think they are out...:sad:


----------



## bambohunter (Aug 20, 2007)

I might have two more guys who would like to come one will not be hunting, just invade any body drops off the list


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i sent pms to the guys again, well see.. want to make this a big party, since it seems to be turning into an annual event!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bambohunter said:


> I might have two more guys who would like to come *one will not be hunting,* just invade any body drops off the list


anyone who goes and doesn't hunt will soon wish he did!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

group is -------------meal list
1-manboy -------------manboy
2-huntnmuleys---------huntnmuleys
3-mjoe79 --------------mjoe79
4-bartman -------------bartman
5-skeptic---------------skeptic
6-2arrow1--------------2arrow1
7-mikedgates-----------mikedgates
8-mpk1996
9-crem72
10-skeeter5
11-hpa
12-boswhia-eh----------boswhia (be in canadian funds steve)
13-masonbanta---------masonbanta
14-bambohunter--------bambohunter
15-jayhawk-??


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*food*

steve we are going to have a large order i see.we'll all have to get together a meat list for nightly meal about 2weeks prior to leaving everyone pick something i'll bring fish for one meal,and ribeye are another night that leaves 8 meals.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Agreed*

With the limit on space coming, we may have to have eveyone bring their meat of choice, and we will pool together after we get there for all the sides. I can bring pork loins and the ribeyes though because you won't find cheaper, or better than Stroots :darkbeer:


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

very true stroots has some good cuts but hutchs in waynoka is better i think


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

no problem with everyone doing meat. i also have a few different kinds of sausages from last year ill bring.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Hunt*

hey guys haven't been on much lately with new baby and all, but just pm'd Ronnie about making this hunt instead of the Muley Hunt since there seems to be a lack of interest there and I forgot to pay the deposit. 

If there is room still on this hunt for me, I would rather do this hunt instead. 


Steve, If I come you are going to need more groceries you know I get hungry!


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

good deal i should have my new arrows and wraps in a few days what kind of setup is everyone shooting


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> group is -------------meal list
> 1-manboy -------------manboy
> 2-huntnmuleys---------huntnmuleys
> 3-mjoe79 --------------mjoe79
> ...




take me off. Timeline will not work this late in the game for me. THank you though.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Wackem said:


> hey guys haven't been on much lately with new baby and all, but just pm'd Ronnie about making this hunt instead of the Muley Hunt since there seems to be a lack of interest there and I forgot to pay the deposit.
> 
> If there is room still on this hunt for me, I would rather do this hunt instead.
> 
> ...


glad to have ya back. just wouldnt be the same without ya....plus if i drop you off somewhere, i can hunt without watching my back knowing you're miles away!!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Jayhawk said:


> take me off. Timeline will not work this late in the game for me. THank you though.


thats too bad man, its a great time and was looking forward to meetin ya. maybe next time!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*dates*



huntnmuleys said:


> glad to have ya back. just wouldnt be the same without ya....plus if i drop you off somewhere, i can hunt without watching my back knowing you're miles away!!


What were the exact dates again? Did eveyone put in as a group like last time?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

the leftover tags go on sale july 7 on the internet, and theres plenty so just get on and get one. were gonna start the 15th, opening day (i think lots are gonna show up the 14th) and hunt til whenever they leave.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*sounds good*

Sounds like a good plan. I have been practicing my gut shots at 83 yards so I should be good.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Alright guys, their are over 600 posts on this thread and I have read quite a bit but I had to just go to the end. 

I would like to look at getting in on this if possible.

OK the week of the 13th 14?
Where is the website on tag prices?
Who do I get money to for food and talk about lodging?
Where do I fly into?

Huntnmuleys maybe we could get a beer or something next week and you could elaborate on this with me while we are in Rapid City?

Erik


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well i dont drink, but we could chat for sure lol....

im sure there is gonna be room, we got a few on the list it looks like will be no shows. flying into rapid would be the best bet, well get ya picked up. season opens the 15th, i think some are gonna get here on the 14th, and stay til pretty much whenever. i think some are staying 8 days, some longer....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Hopperton said:


> Alright guys, their are over 600 posts on this thread and I have read quite a bit but I had to just go to the end.
> 
> I would like to look at getting in on this if possible.
> 
> ...


 well if you know muleys he is not a drinker, but why would you and him be in rapid city?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I would be coming from Cleveland, Ohio if anyone is going by there I could car pool depending on there dates. Otherwise I would use Air Miles if possible.

We can talk next week about the rest.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I will be there for a meeting at Wharf Gold Mine next week and I am sticking around a couple days afterwards.





manboy said:


> well if you know muleys he is not a drinker, but why would you and him be in rapid city?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Hopperton said:


> I will be there for a meeting at Wharf Gold Mine next week and I am sticking around a couple days afterwards.


wheres this gold mine?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I dont know, I sell construction equipment and our dealer Butler Machinery is picking me up and taking me there. 

I looked at the map earlier today and was going to head over to Sundance for a few hours just to see it. I try to see as much as possible when ever I am in a new area. The only thing that can keep me from hunting antelope with you guys would be your list fills up or I will be in Brazil and Chile. I was looking forward to going down there but since I seen this website I am hoping I dont go till later in the year. Although I need to go down there bad.



manboy said:


> wheres this gold mine?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

http://www.goldcorp.com/operations/wharf_mine/

Here is a link to the mine I will be visiting. Also known as Goldcorp, I have been to Goldcorp in Redlake, Canada but never in S.D.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I am heading to Canada for Bear in September so I shouldnt even be looking at this thread but it looks like alot of fun and very inexpensive.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

o.k. now i see...this is a mine around lead deadwood south dakota i believe...anyway if you come to sundance stop into the grocery store and see me.....i think we will still have room for you.....


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

:darkbeer::mg::darkbeer:


manboy said:


> o.k. now i see...this is a mine around lead deadwood south dakota i believe...anyway if you come to sundance stop into the grocery store and see me.....i think we will still have room for you.....


ya but if he stops and sees you, he may not want to hunt with us.......:mg:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Hopperton said:


> Alright guys, their are over 600 posts on this thread and I have read quite a bit but I had to just go to the end.
> 
> I would like to look at getting in on this if possible.
> 
> ...



forgot, the website is the wyoming game and fish website, tags go on sale july 7 in the morning, and there around $280 i think, and doe tags are like $25 each.....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> forgot, the website is the wyoming game and fish website, tags go on sale july 7 in the morning, and there around $280 i think, and doe tags are like $25 each.....


tags 272.00 and 34.00:zip:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

manboy said:


> tags 272.00 and 34.00:zip:


i was close.......


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Is this archery only or will some guys be using guns?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

its archery only, but it opens for rifles if you dont fill the first of october. lots of guys came back out last october and knocked down some trophies.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Is their any good areas I can go check out for goat sighting with in a drive from Rapid City?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> its archery only, but it opens for rifles if you dont fill the first of october. lots of guys came back out last october and knocked down some trophies.


That will work I prefer bow. So the sight should go 20 yards to 60 yards?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Hopperton said:


> Is their any good areas I can go check out for goat sighting with in a drive from Rapid City?


come over to sundance i'll show around for an afternoon you'll see some goats:mg:


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

manboy said:


> come over to sundance i'll show around for an afternoon you'll see some goats:mg:


Depending on what day I meet up with Huntn I may just stop over.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

like huntnmuleys said, some of us went back and filled our tags with rifles - I was one of those

man, this hunt is changing - just like last year did

but, it looks like I may be the only one not returning - is riverghost coming back? how about Bob?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Hopperton said:


> I would be coming from Cleveland, Ohio if anyone is going by there I could car pool depending on there dates. Otherwise I would use Air Miles if possible.
> 
> We can talk next week about the rest.



I going by cleveland on my way out, But I dont plan on coming back untill the end of september.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

mpk pmed me, hes out, guess his leave got canceled in august and september. thats sucks....


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I going by cleveland on my way out, But I dont plan on coming back untill the end of september.


When are you planning to get there? If you have room I could fly back for 25,000 miles and $10.00 on the 20th.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Hopperton said:


> When are you planning to get there? If you have room I could fly back for 25,000 miles and $10.00 on the 20th.


Your welcome to come along .should have room depending on how much stuff your bring. I thinking of towing a small pop up camper. I will be leaving the 12the am . I figured on stopping one night staying in rapid city the night of the 13th. Then getting out to camp on the 14th to set up.


Or if you want you can go to Ideho elk hunting with me for the month of september


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> like huntnmuleys said, some of us went back and filled our tags with rifles - I was one of those
> 
> man, this hunt is changing - just like last year did
> 
> but, it looks like I may be the only one not returning - is riverghost coming back? how about Bob?


Nope I can't make it this year I drew my Montana elk tag and just waiting on the permit drawing now. I have a good chance at getting a breaks tags or one right outside of jellystone. The wait is killing me along with my works outs my mile time is down to 7:46 it started out at a 1/4 mile and I was DONE.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey river, pretty jealous of ya this time.. it would be unbearable, but me manboy and my brother are still gonna try elk hunting in a new area. sounds like your workout program is working well...


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

group is -------------meal list
1-manboy -------------manboy
2-huntnmuleys---------huntnmuleys
3-mjoe79 --------------mjoe79
4-bartman -------------bartman
5-skeptic---------------skeptic
6-2arrow1--------------2arrow1
7-wackem--------------wackem
8-mikedgates-----------mikedgates
9-crem72
10-skeeter5
11-hpa
12-boswhia-eh----------boswhia (be in canadian funds steve)
13-masonbanta---------masonbanta
14-bambohunter--------bambohunter
15-hopperton
welcome back chris
__________________


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> group is -------------meal list
> 1-manboy -------------manboy
> 2-huntnmuleys---------huntnmuleys
> 3-mjoe79 --------------mjoe79
> ...



hey, now that hes been trained, ya think chris will at least say something if he sees someone being drug to death???????


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> hey, now that hes been trained, ya think chris will at least say something if he sees someone being drug to death???????


Do you really think he'll have time between bites?:noidea:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> hey, now that hes been trained, ya think chris will at least say something if he sees someone being drug to death???????


what he learned was that brian can take a lot of abuse, and still walk away from it all

so, he probably is LESS likely to say anything!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Nope I can't make it this year I drew my Montana elk tag and just waiting on the permit drawing now. I have a good chance at getting a breaks tags or one right outside of jellystone. The wait is killing me along with my works outs my mile time is down to 7:46 it started out at a 1/4 mile and I was DONE.


How often do you run? I've been trying to run daily, not timed. My goal is 6 miles(twice a day)...but only a couple times have I been able to do the whole 6....I usually get a cramp before I get that far, then walk the rest. It's a pretty slow pace though, I might just have to time the first mile today to see how it is. Getting ready to jog now.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> How often do you run? .


I try to do it daily but sometimes after 12hrs in 100 temps I just don't feel like it. As far as the running goes my legs could go for miles on miles nonstop but I just can't breath if I could get this cardio stuff down I would be good to go and I don't smoke.

I do it on a tread mill at 7.5-8.5 mph for the whole mile


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

been jogging myself, but not up to 6 miles yet...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

huntnmuleys said:


> been jogging myself, but not up to 6 miles yet...


I did 3 miles today.......

and then just got done eating two tenderloins:mg:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> How often do you run? I've been trying to run daily, not timed. My goal is 6 miles(twice a day)...but only a couple times have I been able to do the whole 6....I usually get a cramp before I get that far, then walk the rest. It's a pretty slow pace though, I might just have to time the first mile today to see how it is. Getting ready to jog now.


I do a 9 min mile pace.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*Ouch!*

6:44 for the mile....and 49:30.5 for the 6 mile course. That first mile really took it out of my sales so the 2nd mile was real slow....after that I got my wind back and gave it my best. I really don't think at this point I could have done any better. Leg started to cramp up the last mile.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I was really hoping for better. Ran 6:10 in junior high, but really have not timed it since....18 years. I'm now setting a goal of being able to run a 6 minute mile by the antelope hunt.ukey:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

im sure i wont be that fast....but thats ok. pretty sad im in better shape now than i ever have been, cause i aint in good shape now..

but, i bet im good enough to get an antelope!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> im sure i wont be that fast....but thats ok. pretty sad im in better shape now than i ever have been, cause i aint in good shape now..
> 
> but, i bet im good enough to get an antelope!


Well as you know I've been working hard at it for 2 years now. When I started 2 years ago I don't think I could do a 15 minute mile. I'd like to one day be able to compete in the 5k...and maybe down the road run a marathon....but no where near close to being able to do that yet.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ive actually considered setting a goal of a marathon, but i really dont care for running that much. dont mind it some, but well see.....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*2,858*

That's how many replies were on our thread for last year's hunt. It's 1st for most posts in the bowhunting section. This one is already 3rd! I think we'll beat last years when all is said and done. Seems you guys like to talk a lot.epsi:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Shape*



huntnmuleys said:


> im sure i wont be that fast....but thats ok. pretty sad im in better shape now than i ever have been, cause i aint in good shape now..
> 
> but, i bet im good enough to get an antelope!




Don't cut yourself short. Your in shape!!! Just a round one.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Don't cut yourself short. Your in shape!!! Just a round one.


You aren't by chance logging on from his basement are you?:darkbeer:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

thats it....its go time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Shhhhh!*

My location is a secret. He may reading this. Can't let him know where I am. I will say he does run slow though.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> That's how many replies were on our thread for last year's hunt. It's 1st for most posts in the bowhunting section. This one is already 3rd! I think we'll beat last years when all is said and done. Seems you guys like to talk a lot.epsi:


I'll help you get it higher!


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

hey im in a round one also man i need to change that but oh well i did however get my onestringer wraps in today and they are awesome i will give him a huge thumbs up i ordered them Weds and had them today AWESOME!!!! I am getting pumped


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

masonbanta said:


> hey im in a round one also man i need to change that but oh well i did however get my onestringer wraps in today and they are awesome i will give him a huge thumbs up i ordered them Weds and had them today AWESOME!!!! I am getting pumped


Speaking of round.....
Here's me a couple years ago....I'm the one on the right....










Last years antelope hunt.....100#s down...


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

holy smokes dude that is awesome congrats


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

after a couple weeks laying shingles in the 100's,got no reason to be running.i guess we'll have 3 in the truck now steve helps on gas,but take us twice as long to get there stopping for food.:slice:
i give kory a A+ great turn around.i think we all ran couple miles last year.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Don't cut yourself short. Your in shape!!! Just a round one.


lol...now thats funny!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Speaking of round.....
> Here's me a couple years ago....I'm the one on the right....
> 
> 
> ...



wow Kory 
Nice Job, You have to get me pointed that way. I need more will power.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Kory thats unreal! wow thats all i can say! wow!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I agree - Kory! I wouldn't even have recognized you in that "before" picture!

Way to work!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Wackem*

So, more stops for food uh LOL. Where you meeting up with us at? Just make sure and let me know if we need it, and I can bring my trailer. I got the 16 footer, or I could just bring the 5X10. It would pull easier, but would sure free up a lot of room. Guess I could bring it to KC anyway, and if we don't need it, I can just leave it there.

Glad to see you going again :darkbeer: 

Just figured milage. If you come to my house (607 miles), to KC, it is 813 miles. Go to Brians (472 miles) and then to KC, it is 843 miles. Let me know how you want to do it, if you do decide to come this way, you are welcome to spend the night here before we head north.

Luckily, I don't have to run. I can sit in a blind all day now :mg:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hey guys starting to shape up! i think its going to be a great time.....goats are everywhere...grass is tall and green, getting more rain the last 3 days....i just hope it stops after the rally in the first week of augest....sure needs to be dry to get goats to the water hole.....


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

That's impressive Kory, you've been paying your dues.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

That before-after pic...wow. Good job Kory..wish I could do that...just 30#


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> hey guys starting to shape up! i think its going to be a great time.....goats are everywhere...grass is tall and green, getting more rain the last 3 days....i just hope it stops after the rally in the first week of augest....sure needs to be dry to get goats to the water hole.....


you're killing me Ronnie!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> you're killing me Ronnie!


ya its hard to work at mounting the last few goats from 08 when the season is so close....yours is looking great...should be dry and ready for finish next weekend then in the mail to ya....man what a nice goat you got....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya its hard to work at mounting the last few goats from 08 when the season is so close....yours is looking great...should be dry and ready for finish next weekend then in the mail to ya....man what a nice goat you got....


yeah, I'm sure it'd be easy to just forget those old mounts and move on to new things!
(but I'm glad you aren't!)

I can't wait to hang him on the wall


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> yeah, I'm sure it'd be easy to just forget those old mounts and move on to new things!
> (but I'm glad you aren't!)
> 
> I can't wait to hang him on the wall


funny, ive been saying hes forgeting old mounts he needs to get done for years..........................:zip::darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> funny, ive been saying hes forgeting old mounts he needs to get done for years..........................:zip::darkbeer:


you're not talking about a certain bear or elk, are you?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

an elk or bear???? how bout a couple of each, couple antelope, javalina, turkey.......... hes stalling man!!!!!

here are a couple nice ones me and ronnie saw tonight. nice evening on the 4th, hope all yours is going great..


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

3 day to tags 41 ta wheels are on the road.looker there brad.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Ronnie
You got 41 days to get the freezer cleaned out. before the new shipment of goats arrives.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Ronnie
> You got 41 days to get the freezer cleaned out. before the new shipment of goats arrives.


lol, its funny how a guy tells you, no wait on my elk and bear i don't have room, and then a couple years later you hear how he's years behind on all his mounts, when some of the mounts are from last fall.....like a muley mount thats hanging in his house that was brought in AFTER some antelope of his.....:zip:but that o.k. i am real close to filling up his house and sending him another big bill....:darkbeer:
AT guys should be in great shape, by the time the hunt gets here i will be completely cuaght up, no back log....so about a 4 month turnaround, you'll be seeing your goat hangn around by xmas!:darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Have you guys by chance checked out the property that all those bucks were bedded in the field in last years video? Are their cattle there again?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

im not sure where your talking about. bet ronnie knows....

and for the record, if ronnie got all my mounts done and back in 4 months, i still ***** that hes too slow:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> im not sure where your talking about. bet ronnie knows....
> 
> and for the record, if ronnie got all my mounts done and back in 4 months, i still ***** that hes too slow:darkbeer:


lol....you know thats exactly it, enless you are a taxidermist you are to slow...no matter how fast the return is...lol


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Have you guys by chance checked out the property that all those bucks were bedded in the field in last years video? Are their cattle there again?


yes there is cattle there, heck i have rifle hunted that spot with cattle there, the leaser asked me a couple years ago not to hunt it because he has cattle in there.....i just laughed and said i try to keep my bullets straight!lol:mg:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

just saw transformers good stuff.
have one bummer thing happen today reezen won't fit my old case
been going over the google earth looking at water holes that are a little walk.my have to check the 2nd one river was on.(sicky hole)


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> .my have to check the 2nd one river was on.(sicky hole)


 about 4 miles on past the one I was on is other hole also but it is about 8 miles from the road:mg:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> about 4 miles on past the one I was on is other hole also but it is about 8 miles from the road:mg:


and how many goats did you see on those?

I only sat one waterhole for a day and a half - I only had a doe and twin fawns come in (at over 70 yards) and one buck come in (at 100 yards)

the waterhole was too big, and they just stayed on the other side!

(that was where you picked up that awesome shed, river!)


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

i just went out and did some shooting in the yard got the 60yd pin dialed in great and am fixing to go to a 3d course that has some 50 and 60yd targets i have been shooting 30 and 40 the last couple weeks and the move to 60 was easier than i remember the last time i switched to a 5 pin sight though and dont want to move farther than that like i used to with the 7 pin but oh well


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

this jogging thing is paying dividends.... i take my dogs out of town everyday and turn em loose for a bit, they need it too. anyway, the place i take em is out in the prairie and i do my running while im out there. 

i had heard of a HUGE whitetail buck hanging out there, and today i saw him. what a monster. ill try to get a pic of him, if he grows well he'll go over 150 easy.....
and this is in the antelope area, ive seen some nice buck antelope out there too.

like i said, this jogging thing is a good idea.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> this jogging thing is paying dividends.... i take my dogs out of town everyday and turn em loose for a bit, they need it too. anyway, the place i take em is out in the prairie and i do my running while im out there.
> 
> i had heard of a HUGE whitetail buck hanging out there, and today i saw him. what a monster. ill try to get a pic of him, if he grows well he'll go over 150 easy.....
> and this is in the antelope area, ive seen some nice buck antelope out there too.
> ...


there are some nice deer in some of those antelope areas we hunted - I could have had me one during the rifle season, if I'd have sprung for the tag!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well im not sure this guy will stick around, but hes been there for 2 or 3 weeks now. there are farms with fields nearby, maybe hes using this area to go from one to the other??
ill be watching.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> this jogging thing is paying dividends.... i take my dogs out of town everyday and turn em loose for a bit, they need it too. anyway, the place i take em is out in the prairie and i do my running while im out there.
> 
> i had heard of a HUGE whitetail buck hanging out there, and today i saw him. what a monster. ill try to get a pic of him, if he grows well he'll go over 150 easy.....
> and this is in the antelope area, ive seen some nice buck antelope out there too.
> ...


You lucky dog! Yesterday the only wildlife I saw on my jog was a family of skunks crossing the road right in front me!ukey: I stopped for a few minutes to let them clear well out of the area so I could continue on. 6 of em in total. Paced myself today....doing a 8 minute/mile pace on average. No wildlife today.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

heck i havent timed myself, or for that matter even know how far im going. i just try to go a little further each day.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I've got a few different routes I can take. Shortest is 2 miles....longest is 6. I usually do the 6. Hadn't timed myself in 2 years...til this week. I think it will be good to have something to compare to a month or 2 from now....just to make sure I'm making some positive progress!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Me running a mile is like me have sex one time and I am done and ready for a nap their is no multiply miles one and done:embara:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Me running a mile is like me have sex one time and I am done and ready for a nap their is no multiply miles one and done:embara:


Okay...ummm....well, I guess we might have something in common.:zip:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Running*

Chris, 

You have to remember that Kory must be able to run great distances in order to tire his goats out after the shot.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

You might have a point.:embara:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Wackem said:


> Chris,
> 
> You have to remember that Kory must be able to run great distances in order to tire his goats out after the shot.


LOL we chased the goat FOREVER I bet we like like some fools out in the field chasing a 3 legged goat


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Chasing*

We sure did. I would have never thought that I would run a couple miles in Snake boots. LOL


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> Me running a mile is like me have sex one time and I am done and ready for a nap their is no multiply miles one and done:embara:


was it good for you?
(I'm talking about the run!)


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*Tomorrow tags go on sale 07/07/09*

Tomorrow morning we buy our tags. Am I right assuming we don't need a group number? There was some talk of a group number. But looks like they sell first come first serve.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Good question*



mikedgates said:


> Tomorrow morning we buy our tags. Am I right assuming we don't need a group number? There was some talk of a group number. But looks like they sell first come first serve.


Ronnie, since it is first come, first serve instead of a draw like last year, do we need to do the group, or just everyone go online and purchase?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Ronnie, since it is first come, first serve instead of a draw like last year, do we need to do the group, or just everyone go online and purchase?


just buy the tags...there will still be tags when you guys get to wyoming so you could even wait until then if you like....


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

there are quit a few deer tags left over as well if we had to go back in Oct would we be able to deer hunt also


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

masonbanta said:


> there are quit a few deer tags left over as well if we had to go back in Oct would we be able to deer hunt also


ya i think as soon as the at hunt is over if a guy wants to deer hunt, grap a tag, if you wait into sept. those tags will be gone...


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

sounds good I just got my new Easton Flatlines fletched and wrapped they look pretty slick need to go and resight my bow in for these arrows shouldnt be too hard


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not gonna wrap my arrows .....that way if one of ya finds one, or two, or ten...on the prairie and it(or they) don't have the antelope wrap then you know there is a good chance they are mine and can bring em back to me:amen:.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> I'm not gonna wrap my arrows .....that way if one of ya finds one, or two, or ten...on the prairie and it(or they) don't have the antelope wrap then you know there is a good chance they are mine and can bring em back to me:amen:.


i think i know the answer to get you on track shooting wise... well invite that dean bower dude, since he knows everything about everything, and hell probably show you how to kill a booner on opening morning from 3 yards in its bed. whatcha think??


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> i think i know the answer to get you on track shooting wise... well invite that dean bower dude, since he knows everything about everything, and hell probably show you how to kill a booner on opening morning from 3 yards in its bed. whatcha think??


I'm always open to suggestions.epsi:


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

yea if hes there ill jump on that bandwagon too LMAO


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

OK Manboy and Huntnmuleys I am in Rapid City and have absolutley nothing to do tomorrow or Wednesday till I fly out. If we can get together to go see some goats that would be great. Let me know and I will drive out to Sundance or where ever. I am just going to see the sights untill I hear form you. I just walked out of Cabelas about 5 minutes ago. What a tease.

I will PM you my phone number so we can get together.

Erik


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

sounds like fun! I wish I was in the Black Hills!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Hopperton said:


> OK Manboy and Huntnmuleys I am in Rapid City and have absolutley nothing to do tomorrow or Wednesday till I fly out. If we can get together to go see some goats that would be great. Let me know and I will drive out to Sundance or where ever. I am just going to see the sights untill I hear form you. I just walked out of Cabelas about 5 minutes ago. What a tease.
> 
> I will PM you my phone number so we can get together.
> 
> Erik


hey i just got off the phone with muleys, his should be talking with you right now, i'll see you guys at 2:00 tomorrow, we'll see some goats!:darkbeer:


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

You guys are going to have a blast. Wished that I was hunting with you.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

car said:


> You guys are going to have a blast. Wished that I was hunting with you.


same here!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

tag day...this will make it alll real...long live AT antelope hunts!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

It must be to early yet?:noidea: I was just on the website and it there was no tags available yet. I'll try again in an hour or so.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

yep to early....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

8:am MT


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Got one tag , But it would not let me buy any doe tags, Might have to get them latter. looks like july 21st for the doe tags


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Got one tag , But it would not let me buy any doe tags, Might have to get them latter. looks like july 21st for the doe tags


m,mmm i think the 21st july....


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

I got my antelope tag. Had a hard time printing a receipt. Oh well.
car


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hey guys muleys, spot and stalk, and my myself are elk hunters!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

allright, today makes it official. hopperton is here, gonna show him the camp site and hunting area this afternoon. good times...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Ronnie

Congratulation's On the elk tags



Do we need a archery permit with these tags? I thought we did but could not find a place on the web site to buy the. I did get the conservation stamp.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

yes you need the archery tag. ill try to find out if you can buy it online..


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Tags*

Got the tag at 8:03, and conservation tag. Printed conservation tag, buck tag will be mailed. Doe tags and the archery permit can be bought when you arrive at the station in Newcastle. ( at least that gal knew how to run the system ). No turning back now :darkbeer:

I had a runtime error also, but went in later and was able to view previously purchased items, and print my conservation tag then.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

:darkbeer: thers just something about writing your name down for vacation for a hunt!


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm just going to buy the conservation tag when I get there.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

glad you guys are getting your tags
I'll be thinking about you and the goats this August!

Brad, Ronnie and Hopper - have fun running around the prairie today

(how's this for a 2000th post?)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

orduckhunter said:


> glad you guys are getting your tags
> I'll be thinking about you and the goats this August!
> 
> Brad, Ronnie and Hopper - have fun running around the prairie today
> ...


good place for it!

man im stoked. didnt think id be elk hunting, and this antelope hunt is REALLY coming together. gonna be a great year out here.
antelope, deer and elk in wyoming, moose in ontario, deer in south dakota and maybe ohio......i need a second job.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

If you make it out to Ohio we will go to The Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame this year. How does that sound?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

car said:


> If you make it out to Ohio we will go to The Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame this year. How does that sound?


that would be awesome. would like to see it. i think i might be able to come out in november....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Tag is ordered! 5 weeks til go time!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Ordering tag*

Can someone remind me what the hunt area is that i need to choose?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Can someone remind me what the hunt area is that i need to choose?


PM sent.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Tag*

Tag and conservation stamp bought. Its go time...


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Wackem said:


> Tag and conservation stamp bought. Its go time...


yes...yes it is!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Done


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

in the game :slice:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*tags*

Looks like most everyone got their tags today. Seems to build the excitement when the tags are bought.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Looks like most everyone got their tags today. Seems to build the excitement when the tags are bought.


Yep. Now the wait to actually get em in our hands!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

dang it kory, ronnie was gonna have some fun with ol wackem, tell him it was an area that had sold out.....and u ruined it!!!

had a great time looking at goats with hopperman today. here are a couple pics, sure looks like hell be joining us, and i hope so, good guy.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem knows better than that Brad.....he's in the next room to you right now ya know!:doh: I think if you look real close you can see him in the far off background of a couple of those pics!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Boy I dont know how anyone could miss a goat in Wyoming they stand on the side of the road and they are huge. Below is a picture of one of the biggest ones we seen today.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Some more realistic sizes we seen also. I tried taking photos of the arrows we seen sticking up in the fields but they were to far out.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

your right hopperton, some of those arrows looked like flowers, lots of colors and plenty of em. 
funny they were all sticking straight into the dirt. seems some skeptical hunter musta been rocket launching em!!!!!!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

awesome hooks on that guy in one of your pics!

is hopperton gonna shoot one of the huge goats? now I'd REALLY like to be there for that!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> awesome hooks on that guy in one of your pics!
> 
> is hopperton gonna shoot one of the huge goats? now I'd REALLY like to be there for that!


just got home from working on brother-n-law boat, now he is ready to go, anyway....we seen 2 with some real nice hooks...these guys are holding out on you all, there are 2 goats that were huge! one is for sure a 75" goat....where the pics guys?:mg:


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

My photos are not as zoomed as huntnmuleys I will look and see if some of them show up better.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

This one was pretty high.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

so what did you think of mine and muleys home area? did you see some goats, what about the lay of the land, huntable? sure makes you wonder about all the misses last year......and the arrow flowers in the fields huh....:darkbeer:


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I love it out west; I travel all over and going west is always something to look forward to. I appreciate all the driving we did today. I can talk about the fletching flowers yet, I will have to give input on this August 21st or there abouts.

We seen alot of goats and seeing them out run the truck to cross the road was wild. I also finally seen some turkeys right around the S. Dakota/Wyoming line. I am looking forward to actually crawling through them same fields.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya its some fun chasing in the prarrie, even more walkin lands added this year, more area to cover....this is one hunt i look forward to each year......:darkbeer:

good weather, great camp fire times, 200 miles a day [email protected] 4.00 per gallon! missing Joe drop his dogs on the ground.......dang it i wish i was there for that one!

Oh and that bug wackem wanted to eat!:mg:


Bigpappa, runnin and bowing, then using any weapon he had left to take town the mighty buck.....man good stories.....


Why didn't you say something....."i didn't know what to say" oh man great times......

Just can't wait guys....great times....:darkbeer:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

it was a good day....those pics i posted were the ones that turned out. the pics i got of the bigger ones are blurry, blurry blurry....
but, in mid august, ill be posing with one of em, so you all can get a good look!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I will be posing with something hopefully it is a big one


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> it was a good day....those pics i posted were the ones that turned out. the pics i got of the bigger ones are blurry, blurry blurry....
> but, in mid august, ill be posing with one of em, so you all can get a good look!!!!!!!


lol...i think you had the same reply on the 08 AT antelope hunt thread...lol...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya its some fun chasing in the prarrie, even more walkin lands added this year, more area to cover....this is one hunt i look forward to each year......:darkbeer:
> 
> good weather, great camp fire times, 200 miles a day [email protected] 4.00 per gallon! missing Joe drop his dogs on the ground.......dang it i wish i was there for that one!
> 
> ...


you got that right!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> your right hopperton, some of those arrows looked like flowers, lots of colors and plenty of em.
> funny they were all sticking straight into the dirt. seems some skeptical hunter musta been rocket launching em!!!!!!


pick a few for me would ya....I'd like to get some of them back!:tongue:


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

its looking good I know there are lots of goats in that area a few years ago bambohunter and I were in Gillette and went to walmart and the lady was going to sell us either sex archery tags for $29.50 it was crazy how many we saw but never had the time to go


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

this area is literaly crawling with antelope, thats for sure. finding em isnt the problem......


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> this area is literaly crawling with antelope, thats for sure. finding em isnt the problem......


thats the one thing i told Erik, this is one hunt you will go on with 100% confedent you'll see the game your after!....heck i'll even guarentee it....only person i wouldn't give the guarentee to is Brad's girl friend.....:embara:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

This thread is getting me pumped for Sept....


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

manboy said:


> :
> Oh and that bug wackem wanted to eat!:mg::


hmmm food


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> thats the one thing i told Erik, this is one hunt you will go on with 100% confedent you'll see the game your after!....heck i'll even guarentee it....*only person i wouldn't give the guarentee to is Brad's girl friend*.....:embara:


I have a feeling this one will never die!


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Brads girl friend???????????????:

I must have missed that post!:mg:


Tell me more:secret :secret:

This should be good


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Love*



manboy said:


> thats the one thing i told Erik, this is one hunt you will go on with 100% confedent you'll see the game your after!....heck i'll even guarentee it....only person i wouldn't give the guarentee to is Brad's girl friend.....:embara:


It's really only her love that is blind :mg: She might be able to see the goats :darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

So even a BLIND squirrel can find a nut every once in awhile:zip:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Riverghost said:


> So even a BLIND squirrel can find a nut every once in awhile:zip:


haha yep, she found 2 of em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> haha yep, she found 2 of em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ummm...please help me out here then......if she is the squirrel and you are the nut, well, a nut....then who is the other nut? :zip:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

bug,it taste like chicken.joe and the 5 second rule priceless.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Ummm...please help me out here then......if she is the squirrel and you are the nut, well, a nut....then who is the other nut? :zip:


:embara:wackem?


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> bug,it taste like chicken.joe and the 5 second rule priceless.


How many guys saw that.:embara:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> How many guys saw that.:embara:


I missed it....but man I sure heard about it!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*second*



manboy said:


> :embara:wackem?


It took both of us for that squirrel. Wow she was big.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Hot dogs*

mjoe, 

we all saw you drop your dinner on the ground. Had we known you a little better you would have been harrassed about it alot more. This year if it happens just dust it off and eat.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i saw at the pizza barn how joe eats,his stomach most have growled all night.now we know wackems brad back-up(tag)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

you all dont want to mess with me and wackem!!! i dont even need to bring my A game, ol' wack will gas you out!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> you all dont want to mess with me and wackem!!! *i dont even need to bring my A game*, ol' wack will gas you out!!!


Do you even have an A game?:noidea:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> How many guys saw that.:embara:


I saw that

I don't think there's a 5-second rule for the dirt where we all camped (there was a truck with a toilet attached to it just feet away!)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> Do you even have an A game?:noidea:


buddy, im ALL A game!!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

sound like I missed some fun last year.

I will be ready this year:killpain:


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

How many filled tags last year on this hunt?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

car said:


> How many filled tags last year on this hunt?


not as many as should have.... to many bad shots...lots of misses...:mg:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

All you can ask for is a shot .


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Ronnie and Brad didn't really hunt. There were 8 guys I think.....and 3 of us took 5 antelope. The rest had a lot of fun!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I think the numbers will definitely go up this year - last year's experience will really help!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

so, on this whole jogging thing. gauged how far ive been running this morning. while i try to do a little more each day, today i ran 1.25 miles. not bad. of course this wasnt fast, but i had gas left in the tank for sure, i kicked it up to WARP SPEED for the last quarter or so......
monday, my next day i can run im going for 2 miles. should be easy, think i could have done it today......


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

way to go brad!


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Good going big guy.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> Ronnie and Brad didn't really hunt. There were 8 guys I think.....and 3 of us took 5 antelope. The rest had a lot of fun!


 I poked a hole in one also but we looked forever for that thing and never found him. I hit him high and no blood.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> I poked a hole in one also but we looked forever for that thing and never found him. I hit him high and no blood.


antelope have a hollow hair alot of times you won't get much blood....always,always, watch the goat as long as you can, way differant than deer, if you have to RUN after the shot to keep the goat in sight, then do it! makes recovery so much easier....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I know I didn't touch a hair with an arrow! (Darned wind helped me out there!)

But, with bullets - now that's a different story!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Rack*

Worked on a rack extension that will use part of my hoist system that goes in the receiver hitch. It fits right up against tailgate, and adds 2 feet to the bed of the truck. Will have tail lights and turns signals too :darkbeer: Got to make sure we can get 3 guys and our stuff in Brian's truck. Will post pics this weekend after I get it all set up and working. One day closer :darkbeer:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> Worked on a rack extension that will use part of my hoist system that goes in the receiver hitch. It fits right up against tailgate, and adds 2 feet to the bed of the truck. Will have tail lights and turns signals too :darkbeer: Got to make sure we can get 3 guys and our stuff in Brian's truck. Will post pics this weekend after I get it all set up and working. One day closer :darkbeer:


plus, with all that extra room, you could load another cooler with snacks, save about 3 hours of convenience store stops for wackem!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I am needing a goat at 50 yards. I also need an arrow in him.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Wackem*



huntnmuleys said:


> plus, with all that extra room, you could load another cooler with snacks, save about 3 hours of convenience store stops for wackem!


You know him oh so well :mg:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*elk sheds*

hey guys check out these elk sheds....i am going to do a shoulder mount on them.....


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=960537


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*food*



bartman3562 said:


> You know him oh so well :mg:



I am glad yal brought this up. Do we have a menu as to what we are eating?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*meals*

So far we have some sausage, bacon, eggs and tortilla shells for breakfast. I am bringing the ribeyes again, pork loins and some hot links. The rest we will take a collection and buy there to save having to haul so much. we were also thinking of having everyone bring one thng for all to try to help spread it around. Any suggestions?

Also hoping for some freash antelope fajaitas sometime :shade:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*food*

Ok..looks like you have planned out the first morning for me. What is everyone else eating..


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Ok..looks like you have planned out the first morning for me. What is everyone else eating..


lol...this is going to be a great time!!!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Fees*



Wackem said:


> Ok..looks like you have planned out the first morning for me. What is everyone else eating..


Forgot to tell ya. We can't afford to feed you, or else your share will be twice everyone else :wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Them freakn cajaun's can eat can't they :slice:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ya baby,just got done brake'n in the xdm.man a guy can go through some ammo.
bringing fish for wackem to cook one day,good stuff.
time to get the bh screwed on,felling a little angry(rage)i think.:teeth:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

You will like the XD it is a super sweet gun I have the 4" 40cal and best handgun IMO


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

love the xdm had to install the slim grip,makes clip release n action cycle easy to hit.
ronnie you said ya have bacon,just got done slicing a side up was going to package up if not needed for trip.
can't wait to see what steve has for the truck,we'll probley look like the beverly hill billy's coming down the road.
BH are spot on to 70, we going to pick a check in date for everyone to speak up in/out only month out.brad have ya heard for your messages you sent.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i have 25# of bacon i am bringing, also guys i am bringing 10 cs of 24pack bottle water, so don't pack any....
Brad told me that a couple guys p.m.ed him back and the had a couple things to do before 100% commit...we'll see
man i am ready for this season guys, last year was so much fun, lots of good times....:teeth:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Extension*

Ok, here she is, along with what I am bringing. I think that will be everything, maybe just some street cloths for trip that I will have to add.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

steve can you still hook up a trailer behind that?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

looks great i'll bring the rocking chair now.a'll are stuff will fit for sure now and have some room.i'll start freezen ice bags at the club and fill 2 coolers.ok does someone have a table to food prep on.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> looks great i'll bring the rocking chair now.a'll are stuff will fit for sure now and have some room.i'll start freezen ice bags at the club and fill 2 coolers.ok does someone have a table to food prep on.


hey i'll have 2 folding tables to bring don't worry about packing one....


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

You guys are killing me.

Oh how I wish I was hunting with you this year.

I'm so jealous. 

You guys are going to have a blast.

A few more years and I'll be right there with you.

But until, have a great time.

sign - antelopeless in Ohio


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Trailer*



manboy said:


> steve can you still hook up a trailer behind that?


No trailer. Too long an extension, so it has to much leverage. Have to keep the weight down.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> No trailer. Too long an extension, so it has to much leverage. Have to keep the weight down.


oh no...where ya gonna put all wackem's snacks???


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

well - got one son married off last night
another gets married this coming friday night
that leaves just one more son - but he's in no hurry
(my daughter got married a little over 5 years ago)
I know this isn't related to your hunt - but just wanted to share!


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Congrats to you and your family. I've just have one at home.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Congrats*



orduckhunter said:


> well - got one son married off last night
> another gets married this coming friday night
> that leaves just one more son - but he's in no hurry
> (my daughter got married a little over 5 years ago)
> I know this isn't related to your hunt - but just wanted to share!


Sounds like around here LOL Thought I was going to be a grandpa for the 4th time last night, but false alarm, sent her home. Will be soon. This will be their 3rd. My son and his wife will be having their 1st pretty close after I get back from this trip.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Why*



huntnmuleys said:


> oh no...where ya gonna put all wackem's snacks???


That's why we needed the extension, so the heavy part (Wackem's food) will fit in the truck bed, over the axles :shade:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> well - got one son married off last night
> another gets married this coming friday night
> that leaves just one more son - but he's in no hurry
> (my daughter got married a little over 5 years ago)
> I know this isn't related to your hunt - but just wanted to share!


Sure it's hunting related. As soon as your kids stop getting married and having kids of their own you'll be hunting with us more.

Congrats Dick!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

congrats ordduckhunter! great news for sure.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*congrats*

Congrats Dick!! 

I love weddings there is always plenty of food at the receptions


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

dick will not now what to do in a quiet house.i think they aready have flyers out on chris for wedding crashes.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

so i tried for my 2 mile run this morning...but no dice, i got bad calf cramp at 1.5 miles. still good though, ran faster today too. saw a decent buck antelope up there, got close driving up. he wasnt very spooky at all..maybe a target in a few weeks...

tomorrow ill get the 2


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks all - and as for the quiet house:
1st - we had a quiet house, then the youngest moved back in so he could attend grad school and not have so many expenses; and 
2nd - for the week, we've got loads of company
so not as quiet right now

and, Chris - the food at the 1st reception was delicious! can't wait for the next one!


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

sounds like fun my parents told me i could never move back in after i moved out. i know bambohunter and i are ready for the hunt he came down this weekend and we had alil shooting contest with a couple of the hunters about midnight he busted two of his arrows at 50yds it was pretty neat


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*yauuuweee!!*

tryed to help my shooting out today by eliminating the torq on my grip.only cut the finger 1/3 the way off,be doing a little less shooting this week.truck will be packed in 31 days.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

It seems like such a long way away! When is everyone planning on getting to camp? I am shooting for Friday afternoon/evening.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

if it goes smoothly fri evening 8 to 9 ish.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Friday


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Friday


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

leaving NW OK fri afternoon so probably real late fri night


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ill be there friday, but i have to go home sunday night and work 4 days...then back til everyone is gone.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

real late friday...maybe real early sat morning.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

did it!!!! made my 2 mile run today. honestly, i didnt hurt near as bad as i figured i would, even had a little left in the ol gas tank.....of course, it is a large tank.

come on hunting season!


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

good for you im right there with on the whole come on hunting season


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*i'm ready now*

not scared no more.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> not scared no more.


it looks like you're challenging him to try again!
I bet he could wear those down in about a half a mile!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

huntnmuleys said:


> did it!!!! made my 2 mile run today. honestly, i didnt hurt near as bad as i figured i would, even had a little left in the ol gas tank.....of course, it is a large tank.
> 
> come on hunting season!


Nice job....:smile:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> not scared no more.



thats funny i dont care who u are!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

and, brian, you need some skates - so your feet don't drag!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*little cooking light*

lumes anyone


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*cookin*



2arrow1 said:


> lumes anyone


Cookin lights is right. Set them on the ground pointed up, and we could BBQ the steaks on them bad boys :shade:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Pg 4*

pg 4 :mg:

I don't think so 

Brian: Sure hope Ronnie doesn't give you a "Reezen" to use those :shade:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> pg 4 :mg:
> 
> I don't think so
> 
> Brian: Sure hope Ronnie doesn't give you a "Reezen" to use those :shade:


you know with all these easterners around i thought they would have a little better balance? what gives guys?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> you know with all these easterners around i thought they would have a little better balance? what gives guys?


Was out working on the pop up camper. Need to get everything ready. changed it from one propane tank to 2 tanks.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Trailer*

A long ways to pull the trailer. There will be plenty of places to sleep if you really don't want to drag it half way across the USA.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

The escort is ready for this trip!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Was out working on the pop up camper. Need to get everything ready. changed it from one propane tank to 2 tanks.


miuke are you elk hunting after the antelope hunt?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> A long ways to pull the trailer. There will be plenty of places to sleep if you really don't want to drag it half way across the USA.


I thinking of towing it because I will be gone so long. But if gas goes up I will be in a tent. I have a cabelas outfitter tent I could bring










manboy said:


> miuke are you elk hunting after the antelope hunt?


Yes the plan it to hunt the antelope until the 27th, Then My wife is flying into Bozeman Montana.
We are going to spend a week in Yellowstone, and another week sight seeing in Montana and Idaho. she will be returning home Then I will start elk hunting in Idaho September 12th until ? Not sure how long I will stay Maybe until the end of September. If I still have a antelope tag and am coming back threw on October 1st I might try to fill it with gun.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Mike,

You gonna eat more food this trip? Man I couldn't believe how little you ate on the hog hunt.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Mike,
> 
> You gonna eat more food this trip? Man I couldn't believe how little you ate on the hog hunt.



As you can see I could skip some meals, after That first day Just didn't feel like eating. But I made up for it when I got home. I did get some stuff to make smoothies , Now I just need to get out walking


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> As you can see I could skip some meals, after That first day Just didn't feel like eating. But I made up for it when I got home. I did get some stuff to make smoothies , Now I just need to get out walking


As you saw I pretty much live on those smoothies. 6-8 oz of frozen fruit, 1 ripe banana, and 8 oz or so of skim milk and blend. It's that easy. When I want a real treat I use 2-3 bananas and a big dollup of peanut butter and the milk. It's more fattening but man is it good!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

well,do to the food situation i spent the afternoon on the lake working on dinner.going to work on it some more in the morning to.ya'll are killing me.lol:teeth:


----------



## bambohunter (Aug 20, 2007)

if I happen to be one of the first to sling a death stick to and thru a speed goat it's gonna back straps for everyone. Man I'm pumped got got in from shoot the ole bow. Likin my groups watch out prarie ghost!!!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Did they worn you about these they are behind every sage bush :shade:


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> Did they worn you about these they are behind every sage bush :shade:


ahhh heck thats a baby would look nice in a cage in the roundtop lol


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

You know what Wackem first words where after we stopped?

and I quote (CAN WE EAT HIM)


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bambohunter said:


> if I happen to be one of the first to sling a death stick to and thru a speed goat it's gonna back straps for everyone. Man I'm pumped got got in from shoot the ole bow. Likin my groups watch out prarie ghost!!!


You might be a little optimistic on how many those backstraps will feed.....especially with ole Wackem in camp! I'll offer up the same though....if'n I get the first one down we'll eat it.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

skeptic sorry it took so long for me to get back to you on the ram hunt how was shiloh if i wouldve been free i couldve met you guys in the city for a bite or just a meet and greet ol billy there is pretty optimistic on the hunt and i know from experience if he gets the one he wants in sight well its a done deal 99% of the time (talk him up big make him feel good then if he misses we can hang him in camp lol)


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

What kind of groups should I be holding at 50 Yards?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

mikedgates said:


> What kind of groups should I be holding at 50 Yards?


1.5 inches just like we all shoot :smile:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Groups*



mikedgates said:


> What kind of groups should I be holding at 50 Yards?


Brad and Ronnie can probably answer this better, but to me, the antelope are smaller than deer, so I would say less than 8 inch vital. So, assuming 6 inches, alowing for adrenilin, wind, shakes, kory fever, I would shot for 3 inches. A little more room for error that way.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> What kind of groups should I be holding at 50 Yards?





bartman3562 said:


> Brad and Ronnie can probably answer this better, but to me, the antelope are smaller than deer, so I would say less than 8 inch vital. So, assuming 6 inches, alowing for adrenilin, wind, shakes, kory fever, I would shot for 3 inches. A little more room for error that way.


ya i think you just have to confident in you can make the shot, we all know that feeling when you draw and it just feels good....i have let down many times becuase it just wasn't there.....a group isn't the way to tell if your ready for 50 yard shots, Kory is the only one i know of that shoots "groups" at goats..lol...
For the real test, just run 100 yards then grap you bow, crawl 47 yards from your target, draw on your knees, turn your body like if you are shooting around a sage brush, steady the pin, shoot within 10 secs. of drawing your bow...hit that 1 shot every time you are ready! practice guys practice...:shade:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Mike,

Just make sure you can outrun the antelope. It's much more challenging to go after them with a knife instead of shooting arrows at em. Of course doing a little bit of both is fun too.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

map for the greatest AT hunt.....:darkbeer: this is camp boys....marker A

http://mapper.acme.com/?ll=44.00164...05,-104.08531,N 44 19' 44.6" W 104 05' 07.1"


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wasn't someone gonna bring their wife on this hunt? Is that still the case? Will their be a lady in camp?


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Just Brads girl friend.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

car said:


> Just Brads girl friend.


ya but she's blind...so we can still run around with just coveralls on....oh and a straw hat....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*water holes*

these will produce some goats...some of them are big so it may take two blinds to cover...but someone will get a shot.....

B....is camp
the rest is water hole blind spots, more than enough for you guys....


http://mapper.acme.com/?ll=44.00121...4=44.05873,-104.60699,4.8 km SxSE of Upton WY


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> map for the greatest AT hunt.....:darkbeer: this is camp boys....marker A
> 
> http://mapper.acme.com/?ll=44.00164...05,-104.08531,N 44 19' 44.6" W 104 05' 07.1"


Is that the same place we will be hunting??


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> Is that the same place we will be hunting??


some what, we'll go about 45 miles south of upton...


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Camp*

it is the same place as last year right?

I know the first place I want to set a blind is the pasture with the cows where Kory was around last year. I do beleive that even if a buck doesn't show, it will be a super spot to grap some doe meat to eat :darkbeer:
Might need some blunts to keep the cows and horses away :shade:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

:darkbeer:


bartman3562 said:


> it is the same place as last year right?
> 
> I know the first place I want to set a blind is the pasture with the cows where Kory was around last year. I do beleive that even if a buck doesn't show, it will be a super spot to grap some doe meat to eat :darkbeer:
> Might need some blunts to keep the cows and horses away :shade:


There is a good chance you'll see me running some goats through that area as well. I'm kinda partial to that area:shade:.

Actually I was thinking about taking a climber to get up in one of those trees around that one pond....ifn there is water there this year.

I think your right though....that should certainly be a good spot again. There is also that spot right down the road where Joe built his blind. Tons of antelope all through that area. That area is probably where I will spend most of my time again.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I figured Kory would be going after the big curl buck!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

remember shoot both front legs out and you can run um down easier.
i sat one day in a blind and wackem can verify,i eat,drink then sleep+snore.i'm not cut out for the blind thing.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

oh ya fishing went good,now i'm going to try to shoot with the splinted finger.
ronnie about a ml n.e of the upt/fair rd and mush creek intersection there 2 water holes have you looked at them.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*ELK question*

Ok it is getting close to my hunt and by dumb luck I do get my elk how would one go about caping and the skull for a mount. I have always just caped and left the cape and head together.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Ok it is getting close to my hunt and by dumb luck I do get my elk how would one go about caping and the skull for a mount. I have always just caped and left the cape and head together.


Any chance you can take your taxidermist with you? That's what I would do. Aside from that I'm sure Ronnie could point ya in the right direction.

Good luck on the elk hunt Chris!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

If I do get one I can bet you I will be stopping by on my way home and dropping him off in Wyoming:darkbeer:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*snore*



2arrow1 said:


> remember shoot both front legs out and you can run um down easier.
> i sat one day in a blind and wackem can verify,i eat,drink then sleep+snore.i'm not cut out for the blind thing.



i can verify that for sure. When it was my turn to sleep and Brian was suppose to be look out, everytime i woke he was sleeping.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Fish*



2arrow1 said:


> oh ya fishing went good,now i'm going to try to shoot with the splinted finger.
> ronnie about a ml n.e of the upt/fair rd and mush creek intersection there 2 water holes have you looked at them.


Let me know about how many pounds you are bringing so i can bring the fish fry mix


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*sightings*



2arrow1 said:


> remember shoot both front legs out and you can run um down easier.
> i sat one day in a blind and wackem can verify,i eat,drink then sleep+snore.i'm not cut out for the blind thing.





Wackem said:


> i can verify that for sure. When it was my turn to sleep and Brian was suppose to be look out, everytime i woke he was sleeping.


Any guesses why they didn't see anything :mg:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Ok it is getting close to my hunt and by dumb luck I do get my elk how would one go about caping and the skull for a mount. I have always just caped and left the cape and head together.


hey river go to my web page, the is a nice link for all your caping needs....if you still have ? give me a call, # on the web page....heck call me know and when your standing over the bull scatching your head..


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*camp?*

hey guys just throwing this out there to what you guys think? camp, my unckle owns a little 2 bedroom home south of upton, see on map marker P.....he said we could stay there, use water, electric, plenty of room for campers with a/c and a shower would be nice, also closest nieghbor is about 1 mile away....he would like us to give a case of beer and a modest fee to pay electric bill.......what do you guys think?

here is the map....P is the house

http://mapper.acme.com/?ll=44.02850...=44.02850,-104.80094,16.0 km WxSW of Upton WY


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*D*

D is the one I set, and shot my buck right?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> hey guys just throwing this out there to what you guys think? camp, my unckle owns a little 2 bedroom home south of upton, see on map marker P.....he said we could stay there, use water, electric, plenty of room for campers with a/c and a shower would be nice, also closest nieghbor is about 1 mile away....he would like us to give a case of beer and a modest fee to pay electric bill.......what do you guys think?
> 
> here is the map....P is the house
> 
> http://mapper.acme.com/?ll=44.02850...=44.02850,-104.80094,16.0 km WxSW of Upton WY






sounds good to me.. My pop up has air if I can plug in, But eather place is fine with me. The shower would be nice.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> D is the one I set, and shot my buck right?


ya....and now A is 08 camp spot....


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Thought so*

Actually will put us a little more in the middle of the action :darkbeer: Make sure uncle knows we can come up with the case of beer, but he has to share :darkbeer:


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

im in i bet he doesnt want any weak 3.2 Ok beer though


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ronnie who are ya sending to h to hunt.what and no train :mad2:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Forgot*



2arrow1 said:


> ronnie who are ya sending to h to hunt.what and no train :mad2:


Forgot about that. Just won't be the same without the hourly burlington northern and santa fee alarm clock going off


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Forgot about that. Just won't be the same without the hourly burlington northern and santa fee alarm clock going off


ya i forgot about the train! it is a little bit out for the guys huntn around osage but should be o.k. i think the guys that are going east should just atke a lunch and go for the day. anyone heading south should do the same, lots of miles can be put on real fast out here...:smile:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

masonbanta said:


> im in i bet he doesnt want any weak 3.2 Ok beer though


he usally drinks the cheapest beer he can get, his wife is a fish, really she gets drunk just by being snaped with a bar towel.....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> he usally drinks the cheapest beer he can get, his wife is a fish, really she gets drunk just by being snaped with a bar towel.....


"really she gets drunk just by being snaped with a bar towel"


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmmm....sounds like we'll be camping real close to 28 then????? That's my sweet spot! Should save me $20 or so a day on gas. I can probably drop a guy off at a blind on my way too.....as long as they are wanting to stay in that area.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Pond*



Skeptic said:


> Hmmm....sounds like we'll be camping real close to 28 then????? That's my sweet spot! Should save me $20 or so a day on gas. I can probably drop a guy off at a blind on my way too.....as long as they are wanting to stay in that area.


I want to try the bigger pond where you dropped me for a stalk that one afternoon, and i beleive if you are running them in and around the alfalfa field, they will come up that draw anyway, so, guess the easy way to say it is
I'll ride up with ya


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> I want to try the bigger pond where you dropped me for a stalk that one afternoon, and i beleive if you are running them in and around the alfalfa field, they will come up that draw anyway, so, guess the easy way to say it is
> I'll ride up with ya


thats a great tactic actually. you KNOW kory is gonna have animals running everywhere, dodging arrow volleys, so a waterhole in the vicinity of where he is is a sure thing. a goats gotta drink!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> thats a great tactic actually. you KNOW kory is gonna have animals running everywhere, dodging arrow volleys, so a waterhole in the vicinity of where he is is a sure thing. a goats gotta drink!!!


Shoot ya.....have me on one side of the property and Brad on the other(ole spot n spook)! You can't fail!

Dang Brad....we aughta charge a fee for odds like this!:wink:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*train*

there was a train. never heard it .

I want to hunt Kory's area after he has been there a day or so..all the goats will ony have three legs. I should be able to get a good stalk on them by then.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

masonbanta said:


> im in i bet he doesnt want any weak 3.2 Ok beer though


I,ll bring him the BEER...we have the high test stuff up here!:darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*wow don't forget us*



> I,ll bring him the BEER...we have the high test stuff up here!


now thats what i'm talking cold ones.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> Shoot ya.....have me on one side of the property and Brad on the other(ole spot n spook)! You can't fail!
> 
> Dang Brad....we aughta charge a fee for odds like this!:wink:


maybe we should go into business....i bet if we tied a couple strands on a fence together, we could guarentee a shot to anyone, with our combined skills....


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Business*



huntnmuleys said:


> maybe we should go into business....i bet if we tied a couple strands on a fence together, we could guarentee a shot to anyone, with our combined skills....



The only business you two boys can go into is shooting the legs off an antelope from a blind with a date(Brad recruits all dates) in it.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*looky here*

first pickings


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I want a case of them


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*yes sir*



Riverghost said:


> I want a case of them


X2 :darkbeer:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

me too!!!!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Hell sounds like you need to start an orchard


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Peach*

Brian, 

Those look like they are going to be good snacks on the way up.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

man, run kicked my butt today....went a mile and a half, but had BAD calf cramps again. had to stop 3 times, but it was all after a mile, so i got some running in. im running way faster than 2 weeks ago, thats for sure.
yesterday i did just short of 2 miles, went fast and felt great.....today cramping up......im a wuss.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

huntnmuleys said:


> man, run kicked my butt today....went a mile and a half, but had BAD calf cramps again. had to stop 3 times, but it was all after a mile, so i got some running in. im running way faster than 2 weeks ago, thats for sure.
> yesterday i did just short of 2 miles, went fast and felt great.....today cramping up......im a wuss.


eat a banana..:dancing:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*champs*

Drink an ENSURE they are packed full of vitamins and the chocolate ones are good. 

or if they are the other kind take a MIDOL you big puss


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Riverghost said:


> Drink an ENSURE they are packed full of vitamins and the chocolate ones are good.
> 
> or if they are the other kind take a MIDOL you big puss


ohhhhhh man!!! here i thought i was amongst friends


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Boost are pretty good too. 

I just spent 4 hrs picking blackberries. Got about 2 gallons and some good cardio in the process. I pulled a muscle in my abdomen about a week ago and haven't been able to run since....I've still been speed walking....just can't handle the impact from the jog. I didn't have any discomfort today though...so I might get back it tomorrow.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i walked a mile with the wife today,guess its time ta do a little cardio.so is the group good with the house idea,ronnie said he'd go inspect it and make sure its in working order.if we use it i'll skip the tent and sleep in ronnies camper,save on bringing tent and the gen. may take the gas grill instead.
26 days--hurry up tags


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

camp location does not matter to me. Are we able to use bathroom facilities at the house then....or are we just using the property to camp on????


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> man, run kicked my butt today....went a mile and a half, but had BAD calf cramps again. had to stop 3 times, but it was all after a mile, so i got some running in. im running way faster than 2 weeks ago, thats for sure.
> yesterday i did just short of 2 miles, went fast and felt great.....today cramping up......im a wuss.



its a dumb question but are you stretching before your runs? You should take a very light jog, enough to break a sweat and warm up your muscles then stretch. Then take off on your run. Remember to drink plenty of water before and after exercising. It would probably be a good idea to take a cool down jog and stretch again after your run.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> camp location does not matter to me. Are we able to use bathroom facilities at the house then....or are we just using the property to camp on????


well guys just got back from doing a little scouting, look over the house, well i guess i would say we should just do the camping thing....the property is a mess, still, thought the uncle did some cleaning up but didn't look at all like it, also theres now power meter, and i sure hate to plan on him getting one in before the hunt and then not......old camp will do just fine....sorry for the letdown...:thumbs_do


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

No problem Ronnie. Old camp was great as far as I'm concerned! You gonna have the 5th wheel camper there again?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Ok by me*

The house would have been ok, but must admit I'm not dissappointed. Last year was pretty cool, and see no reason why it won't be again :teeth: Headed to the 3D course today to get some more practice in. Figured if I can get the wind to blow, and back up 30 yards from the stake, it should make me feel like I am in Wyoming. :darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

give ya and a for the idea ronnie,kinda like the tent feels like the real outdoors.did find a good looking water hole in that area will still have to check out.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> The house would have been ok, but must admit I'm not dissappointed. Last year was pretty cool, and see no reason why it won't be again :teeth: Headed to the 3D course today to get some more practice in. *Figured if I can get the wind to blow, and back up 30 yards from the stake, it should make me feel like I am in Wyoming.* :darkbeer:


don't forget to stick a few cactus spines in your hands and knees - then it'll be like Wyoming!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Back to jogging. Still have a little tenderness in my abdomen....but not exactly pain. I jogged 4 miles of my usual 6 mile treck today. First time in 10 days. Will probably take 4-5 days to get back up to where I was a week and 1/2 ago.

I sure am excited about this trip! It can't get here soon enough!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

prepacked the truck today we should be good steve.how much rain have ya got in wyo.if its like here everything is green and full.
man ate 3 peachs today not bad for the first go,picked a gallon of b.berrys for a friend wish i liked them.
passed on a week to the michigan U.P,would have went but it was a last minute offer.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ohhh crap man, blueberries are my fave!!! 

i cant wait either. today instead of running, i put 55lbs in my badlands backpack and went out and walked hills. talk about an ass kicker!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

you guys ever use the cow decoy that you can shoot through?

Or is it just another gimmick?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

been wanting to try the cow decoy myself maybe ill get one for camp this year.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I picked 2 gallons of blackberries on Saturday. Got covered from head to toe in poison ivy.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

I will have a black angus cut out it will take two people to operate i bet but it will be there


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

masonbanta said:


> I will have a black angus cut out it will take two people to operate i bet but it will be there


like to see this in action...but if your within 30 yards..forget the dang decoy, just shoot the goat!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

kory that bites,i'm a lucky one that can eat the stuff.
i was looking at maken a cow dek just think it may be to bulky carrying.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> like to see this in action...but if your within 30 yards..forget the dang decoy, just shoot the goat!


Lets think of this logically for a minute. If he shoots the goat then what are we gonna give him crap about for the next year?:noidea: I think he should shoot the decoy!:wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Grasshopper*



Skeptic said:


> Lets think of this logically for a minute. If he shoots the goat then what are we gonna give him crap about for the next year?:noidea: I think he should shoot the decoy!:wink:


There is only room for ONE master decoy slayer, young Grasshopper.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> kory that bites,*i'm a lucky one that can eat the stuff.*
> i was looking at maken a cow dek just think it may be to bulky carrying.


I used to be that way with poison oak - then I finally got it - really BAD!
they say you can lose your immunity, and that really sucks!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> I used to be that way with poison oak - then I finally got it - really BAD!
> they say you can lose your immunity, and that really sucks!


orduck...i need an addy!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy - pm sent with address and phone number

can't wait to see it (you did it in a full body mount, right?)


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

i will shoot the goat then run to it and use the dead goat as a decoy to shoot the decoy how bout them apples LMAO


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

masonbanta said:


> i will shoot the goat then run to it and use the dead goat as a decoy to shoot the decoy how bout them apples LMAO


just don't get in the way of your own arrow as you run back and forth!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Kory*



masonbanta said:


> i will shoot the goat then run to it and use the dead goat as a decoy to shoot the decoy how bout them apples LMAO


Make sure Kory isn't around. you might get shot in the leg :shade:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*lol now thats funny!*



bartman3562 said:


> Make sure Kory isn't around. you might get shot in the leg :shade:


 :darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Got my Tag In the mail Today :teeth:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Got my Tag In the mail Today :teeth:


Yep...mine just came about 5 minutes ago!:darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

just got in and there they are "sweet".
i'm going to do a little lite reading for changes.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> just got in and there they are "sweet".
> i'm going to do a little lite reading for changes.


i was going to tell everyone that! you guys need to read those regs. there are new changes like bows can't be more than 55% let off draw wieght. and no larger than 7/8" blade on a broadhead....read up guys...


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*What Regs*



manboy said:


> i was going to tell everyone that! you guys need to read those regs. there are new changes like bows can't be more than 55% let off draw wieght. and no larger than 7/8" blade on a broadhead....read up guys...



Well they will have to catch me in a foot pursuit because i am shooting 80% with 1 1/2" broadheads.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

manboy said:


> i was going to tell everyone that! you guys need to read those regs. there are new changes like bows can't be more than 55% let off draw wieght. and no larger than 7/8" blade on a broadhead....read up guys...


Perfect...my katera is right on the edge at 50% let off and the rocket with the bent blades are only 3/4 inch...love it when everything works out.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*bummer*

i see they banned my new banger Bh now i'm mad.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Got my tag today also.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

55% man can you even buy a bow with that little letoff also the 7/8" is that the length of the blade like on a tekan


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

masonbanta said:


> 55% man can you even buy a bow with that little letoff also the 7/8" is that the length of the blade like on a tekan


cutting diameter.....also now there are check stations., we have to check in game each evening...


oh and wackem, they will just stop by the local food shop...lol


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

it cant be bigger than 7/8" cutting diameter thats insane and cant be higher than 55% let off so basically my guardian and the tekans are out


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

something smells a bit fishy on this thread!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> something smells a bit fishy on this thread!


lol...ya guys just read the regs...lol....:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> lol...ya guys just read the regs...lol....:darkbeer:


Ronnie - I can't find the regs online - the website takes me to lots of stuff that doesn't pertain, but nothing on archery equipment
do you know where they are?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> Ronnie - I can't find the regs online - the website takes me to lots of stuff that doesn't pertain, but nothing on archery equipment
> do you know where they are?


what do you need to know?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> what do you need to know?


I was looking to find the regs on let off and broadhead diameter - or any other regs one would need for bow season


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*o.k.*



orduckhunter said:


> I was looking to find the regs on let off and broadhead diameter - or any other regs one would need for bow season


40# draw weight on big game and 50# for elk and moose.....1" min. cutting diameter.....there is no min. or max let-off required....the only other required is your bow must be able to cast a 400grn arrow 400 yards. and for elk and moose a 500 grn arrow 160 yards.....then the rest is about crossbows...


----------



## bambohunter (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds like alot of smoke getin blown up whee the ole sun don't shine! That wild mean rocket 100grain bakon skinners and some linda bow when you pull it back it sounds like an old door slowly kreeking open and twangin like a ruler on an end of a desk. I ain't scared though gonna juge mine with a knife running by it like I was chasing animals like boobali boobali in the African plains!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Last night*



manboy said:


> lol...ya guys just read the regs...lol....:darkbeer:


I read the regs last night. Only change I noticed was that " Anyone named Ronnie, or Brad would not be able to hunt antelope in Wyoming, but WOULD be required to drive out of staters around for hundreds of miles at their own expense " :mg:

Really suprised that they listened to my suggestion and acted on it so quick :shade:


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

You've been reading between the lines lol


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> I read the regs last night. Only change I noticed was that " Anyone named Ronnie, or Brad would not be able to hunt antelope in Wyoming, but WOULD be required to drive out of staters around for hundreds of miles at their own expense " :mg:
> 
> Really suprised that they listened to my suggestion and acted on it so quick :shade:


just my luck - they changed it the year I'm NOT going to be there!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*DOE/FAWN Tags on sale on line today*

Just got me a couple doe/fawn tags.

with three tags I should be sure to get some arrows in the air..


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Just got me a couple doe/fawn tags.
> 
> with three tags I should be sure to get some arrows in the air..


mike did you get type 7? you don't want type 6...6 is a limited area within our area....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> mike did you get type 7? You don't want type 6...6 is a limited area within our area....



type 7


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Doe tags*

hey Ronnie

They should still have some OTC when we get there and buy our archery permits right? I had planned on waiting till we got there.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

got some arrows ready


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

chris and i were also going to wait tell we got there.
that many may fill korys bow guiver. 
have ya'll seen these.http://www.gooseview.com/gooseview/confidence_cow.htm.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

yup works really well for sneaking up on geese in wheat fields we spooked them but only cause we were laughing so hard we still killed 9 on that one field from the deke


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> chris and i were also going to wait tell we got there.
> that many may fill korys bow guiver.
> *have ya'll seen these.http://www.gooseview.com/gooseview/confidence_cow.htm.*


then all you need to watch out for are the guys with angus cow tags!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> chris and i were also going to wait tell we got there.
> that many may fill korys bow guiver.
> have ya'll seen these.http://www.gooseview.com/gooseview/confidence_cow.htm.


I think ths cow would work.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> got some arrows ready


Nice... Them will really match the flowers in the field.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

hopperton said:


> nice... Them will really match the flowers in the field.


:roflmao:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Hopperton said:


> Nice... Them will really match the flowers in the field.


get them bloody, and they ought to stand out from those flowers just fine!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

btt

you guys let this slip to pg 5!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*a few pics*

well i finally had some time to put this pics on....a couple gaots, muley targets and 1 whitetail i am closely watching.:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*pics*

here we go....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*more*

more pics....:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*last ones*

this is it.....:darkbeer:


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

That'll get the mojo flowing!!! One of those has got to have my name on it!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Great pics, grass looks real green. I hope it gets dry and hot soon.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

sleeping accomodations who's planning on what i know chris was going with ronnies camper again.
22 ta go


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

nice pictures ronnie!
one of these days I'll be there with a deer tag, too!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll probably do the camper as well....unless it's filled up. I can bring my tent if need be....but if I can get away with not bringing it I need the room for other stuff.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Those photos get my blood going. cant wait .Looks pretty green yet


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

grat pictures, some nice mulies and goats.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> Great pics, grass looks real green. I hope it gets dry and hot soon.


Joe goat in the scope with the sun breaking in, was at your blind at 6:15 pm.....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> I'll probably do the camper as well....unless it's filled up. I can bring my tent if need be....but if I can get away with not bringing it I need the room for other stuff.


Kory don't worry about bringing a tent i have like 3-4 tents....as fo rthe camper i might have it sold!:mg: just trying to clean up some payments, when it sells i am buying a older camper that will be paid for....just trying to save a few bucks each month....there will be a bed or 2 in a camper, also i know Brad's camper can sleep 2-3 guys.....my dad may even let us use his motorhome, it will sleep 3 guys....we will make room...

so who all is planning to bring tents?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> grat pictures, some nice mulies and goats.


Rodney, the pic with 3 muleys the one on the right is pretty good, about 28" 4x5, good forks...the one on the right is way better than you can tell from that pic. he is a smooth 5x5 25" with real good forks and long main beams...he is the best score+/- 160.....the best thing is they live in a spot that is pretty easy to spot and stalk for 2 guys...


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

great pics ronnie...
ya, ill have my camper there and my big tent. should sleep a few, heck i wont even be there for 4 nights of the hunt..


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> great pics ronnie...
> ya, ill have my camper there and my big tent. should sleep a few, heck i wont even be there for 4 nights of the hunt..


I guess that means Chris won't be there for 4 nights of the hunt, too!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> Kory don't worry about bringing a tent i have like 3-4 tents....as fo rthe camper i might have it sold!:mg: just trying to clean up some payments, when it sells i am buying a older camper that will be paid for....just trying to save a few bucks each month....there will be a bed or 2 in a camper, also i know Brad's camper can sleep 2-3 guys.....my dad may even let us use his motorhome, it will sleep 3 guys....we will make room...
> 
> so who all is planning to bring tents?




I am going to bring one of these .Not sure witch yet .

Option 1








Option 2


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Mike, your going to be on the road for alot of miles...is someone car pooling with you?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> Mike, your going to be on the road for alot of miles...is someone car pooling with you?


Just me and myself.
I am really looking forward to the trip.
I thinking of Taking the pop up, but I want to get it hooked up and see how my little 4cly will tow it. Its only 1200 lbs so I think it will do it. probably 1500 lbs loaded Just a little concerned about hills in Yellowstone area. I towed it 1800 miles once to the U.P. With a Subaru outback a few years ago. Had no problem, But there was no mountains. If you decide you want to move around the pop up works much better than the tent. I going to be doing my elk hunting 60-80 miles west of Yellowstone.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i wouldn't worry about the hills, you won't be the only one slowing traffic! theres alot of motorhomes and 5th wheels slowly going up the mtns.....


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> i wouldn't worry about the hills, you won't be the only one slowing traffic! theres alot of motorhomes and 5th wheels slowly going up the mtns.....


How steep are the grades over there? I more worried about transmission getting hot .I be coming into Yellowstone from the Montana side.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

since Ronnie is posting pics of live goats, I thought I'd post a pic of my dead one - didn't get him during the archery hunt, but went back with the 270!


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice goat. Looks real nice.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*List*

Ok, everyone should have their tags. So, who is on the official list to go, how many are in on the meals, and for how many nights. Got to get the prime Kansas beef odered from my favorite butcher :darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Size*



orduckhunter said:


> since Ronnie is posting pics of live goats, I thought I'd post a pic of my dead one - didn't get him during the archery hunt, but went back with the 270!


Ronnie,
I know Dick scored a good one, but just to help judge, what did he score?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Ronnie,
> I know Dick scored a good one, but just to help judge, what did he score?


if i remember right it was just under 15" tall, and is thin on mass total score was 74"


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

group is -------------meal list
1-manboy -------------manboy
2-huntnmuleys---------huntnmuleys
3-mjoe79 --------------mjoe79
4-bartman -------------bartman
5-skeptic---------------skeptic
6-2arrow1--------------2arrow1
7-wackem--------------wackem
8-mikedgates-----------mikedgates
9-boswhia-eh----------boswhia (be in canadian funds steve)
10-masonbanta---------masonbanta
11-bambohunter--------bambohunter
12-hopperton
13-
sorry if i missed some one speak up please.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*joe*

what did that ivory tip badboy score.


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

I must have missed all this and I am too lazy to read through all the threads. Where are you guys going to be hunting? Me and My son will be hunting east of Rawlins, WY.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> if i remember right it was just under 15" tall, and is thin on mass total score was 74"


I know the length is right - can't remember exactly the total, but 74 sounds close

a bit thin, but I had to leave the big boys for "next time"


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

utahelk said:


> I must have missed all this and I am too lazy to read through all the threads. Where are you guys going to be hunting? Me and My son will be hunting east of Rawlins, WY.


aroud newcastle....good luck on your hunt and have a great time!:smile:


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

I received my tag last Sat. I'm all set now. If you would save one that will go over 75 for me lol. 
Ronnie did you know that I was the one who shot Crazy Louie a few years back?


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> what did that ivory tip badboy score.


Not sure, maybe ronnie will know. Everyone will see it at camp.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> Not sure, maybe ronnie will know. Everyone will see it at camp.


yours was a real nice buck - love the hooks on him!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

manboy said:


> Joe goat in the scope with the sun breaking in, was at your blind at 6:15 pm.....



:thumbs_up


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

car said:


> I received my tag last Sat. I'm all set now. If you would save one that *will go over 75 for me lol*.
> Ronnie did you know that I was the one who shot Crazy Louie a few years back?


shoot I just need one that scores around 10...to beat last years.:wink:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

orduckhunter said:


> yours was a real nice buck - love the hooks on him!


Thanks, he was way bigger then I thought when I shot him. I was going to be happy with any goat, no matter what size.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> Not sure, maybe ronnie will know. Everyone will see it at camp.


how about this guys...i haven't drawn the winner of the 09 AT antelope free mount...so the closest to the hross score of Joe's goat wins....hold on to all your guesses untill camp....on sunday evening i will tell who is the winner.....


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

*meals*



bartman3562 said:


> Ok, everyone should have their tags. So, who is on the official list to go, how many are in on the meals, and for how many nights. Got to get the prime Kansas beef odered from my favorite butcher :darkbeer:



Im going to leave late on the 22nd or early on the 23rd


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

manboy said:


> how about this guys...i haven't drawn the winner of the 09 AT antelope free mount...so the closest to the hross score of Joe's goat wins....hold on to all your guesses untill camp....on sunday evening i will tell who is the winner.....



This should be fun. Here are a couple pics.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

hey not bad pics for a camera stealer,good thing joe can't keep a straight face.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

were inside of a month now! be setting camp real soon.....

joes antelope score? ill say 63...


----------



## DXTJamie (May 7, 2009)

*Im up for next year.*

I am going to Montana first of September for antelopa, but if you do it next year count me in. Jamie.:teeth:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> were inside of a month now! be setting camp real soon.....
> 
> joes antelope score? ill say 63...


brad should know


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> how about this guys...i haven't drawn the winner of the 09 AT antelope free mount...so the closest to the hross score of Joe's goat wins....hold on to all your guesses untill camp....on sunday evening i will tell who is the winner.....


I guess I better figure out how to score antelope:teeth:


----------



## bambohunter (Aug 20, 2007)

1 antelope + 1 arrow = 2 backstraps that's how I plan on scoring one If I get a chance


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Here we go.*



bambohunter said:


> 1 antelope + 1 arrow = 2 backstraps that's how I plan on scoring one If I get a chance


starting that smack talk early. We will see how accurate you are after Ronnie throws you out of his truck at 25mph and drags you 40ft or tells you to get on the tailgate while he proceeeds to turn donuts and the force qualifies you to work for NASA.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

bambohunter said:


> 1 antelope + 1 arrow = 2 backstraps that's how I plan on scoring one If I get a chance


I got the same plan, But I going to bring more arrows.:teeth:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Arrows*



bambohunter said:


> 1 antelope + 1 arrow = 2 backstraps that's how I plan on scoring one If I get a chance





mikedgates said:


> I got the same plan, But I going to bring more arrows.:teeth:


Exactly right :shade: Why I am bringing 3. I can't afford a 4th tag


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ya makes crawling on the stalk tuff.made him stop and turn the truck off everytime after that.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

working on a cow dek pics latter.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> starting that smack talk early. We will see how accurate you are after Ronnie throws you out of his truck at 25mph and drags you 40ft or tells you to get on the tailgate while he proceeeds to turn donuts and the force qualifies you to work for NASA.


 man, you whitetail hunters just have it easy....thats just another day for me....


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Exactly right :shade: Why I am bringing 3. I can't afford a 4th tag


lol well i hope it goes that well for you,..


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i think ronnies asking for shotgun this yr.
i'm no artist but here goes.little black spray and details to go.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Exactly right :shade: Why I am bringing 3. I can't afford a 4th tag


Maybe we can find that arrow you lost last year:wink: on that shot that went about 8 ft over that doe.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> i think ronnies asking for shotgun this yr.
> i'm no artist but here goes.little black spray and details to go.


Is that one of them hump backed cows? That thing growing out of it's back is a little scary.:darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

steve i'll buzz ya tomorrow,i found out i get to burn a few outta the omen in the morning.
20 to lift off.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> i think ronnies asking for shotgun this yr.
> i'm no artist but here goes.little black spray and details to go.



You should cut a hole some where in the middle to look through. It might be a flying cow with some of that wy wind, but i bet it works.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

You could use it for a 100 yard target.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> You should cut a hole some where in the middle to look through. It might be a flying cow with some of that wy wind, but i bet it works.


A shooting hole might be good too. Just make sure to check where your arrow will hit your decoy when you finally decide to release.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> i think ronnies asking for shotgun this yr.
> i'm no artist but here goes.little black spray and details to go.


I like that . That's a decoy big enough for me to hide behind.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*legs*



2arrow1 said:


> i think ronnies asking for shotgun this yr.
> i'm no artist but here goes.little black spray and details to go.


LOOK, Kory has shot it already :mg:

NO LEGS


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

just a few more weeks fellas and we are off to try and whack and stack some speed goats as for joes goat i will guess 79 and 6\8ths


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

You guys been seeing many rattlesnakes???


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> You guys been seeing many rattlesnakes???


I think they stay hidden until mid August - let's see....somewhere around the 15th, I believe!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

omen is nice fast to just says pse (you can tell pete's back in control)
well the cow is black,was going to white patch it but no dairy cows did i see.can't beleive riverghost didn't have one for it.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Went digging thru the freezer last night....guess what I found! Antelope meat!:darkbeer: Just made a big batch of chili. Am preparing meals to go and freezing them gearing up for hunting season. Next is venison polish sausage and kraut. Also smoking a whole hog that I knifed down in TX and making ham n beans and BBQ pork tomorrow.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Antelope Chili loaded with jalepenos, onions, celery, and garlic!








Venison kielbasa(polish sausage) and kraut!








The smoker loaded and just started....it'll go all night!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ohh man antelope chili!!! yum!!
i like that cow decoy, i think that will work well. curious to see how it does. i just bought the montana decoys buck and doe antelope, so ill have a couple in camp as well......its getting here quick! 
shot a 3d today, did pretty good. beat 2 of the 3 i shot with, and didnt miss a target. worst shot i made all day was on a wide open 25 yard deer. no idea what i did but pretty low, otherwise all good.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> ohh man antelope chili!!! yum!!
> i like that cow decoy, i think that will work well. curious to see how it does. i just bought the montana decoys buck and doe antelope, so ill have a couple in camp as well......its getting here quick!
> shot a 3d today, did pretty good. beat 2 of the 3 i shot with, and didnt miss a target. *worst shot i made all day was on a wide open 25 yard deer*. no idea what i did but pretty low, otherwise all good.


that's because it was too unrealistic! how many times do you get a wide open 25 yard shot at a deer?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

like i told steve i had to give it a go.it lite 2lb 10 oz mad of foam core,black craft paint,old arrow shafts i got the large funds of $15 and 1hr 30 min time into it.i though about getting a piece of foam core and tracing out the flam.buck dek and painting it way lighter.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Cow*

Brian, 

Cow deke should work.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

*Nice cow*

When that range bull shows up I sure hope I'm carrying the end that does the eating!!:mg:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*elk scouting*

well guys went elk scouting for a day and found some really good sign...should have a couple good places to start...some pics...:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*some more*

more pics....:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*now for the elk*

sign...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*ther's snow in them*

hills...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*well lets see..*

we have seen rubs...high country....fields...nonmotorized traffic...mmm what else does an elk need?....mmm...water!:darkbeer: and Brad i found 3-4 ponds that are now on MY gps....lol...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice pictures, Ronnie

(correct me if I'm wrong, but when you said "now for the elk" wasn't that actually a picture of a dog?)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> Nice pictures, Ronnie
> 
> (correct me if I'm wrong, but when you said "now for the elk" wasn't that actually a picture of a dog?)


that is correct...i was refering to the bear rubs....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*Busy morning cooking....*

Made another batch of polish sausage and kraut and then just finished up....

Smoked BBQ pork sliced thin









Smoked pork n beans


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

man that creek is nice brakeout the 7'6" 3 wt.does look green up there is that your guide ya got with ya.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Ronnie

looks like some good elk hunting, How far from you house is this?


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Food*

Kory, 

Are you trying to gain all your weight back or something. What are you doing with all that food?

Ronnie,

Love the pics. Beautiful country.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Kory,
> 
> Are you trying to gain all your weight back or something. What are you doing with all that food?
> 
> ...


I was trying to get you out of hiding!:darkbeer: It worked!!!!

No, I'm freezing it all up in single serve containers....ala TV dinners. These will be most of my meals during our fall hunting season.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Ronnie
> 
> looks like some good elk hunting, How far from you house is this?


we left at 7:07 and drove 64mph on the interstate(ya i am one of those guys) got home at 9:48.....but i also got 18.7mpg on the trip!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*It sure did.*

I thought you were bringing that to the antelope hunt. I was starting to get excited.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> man that creek is nice brakeout the 7'6" 3 wt.does look green up there is that your guide ya got with ya.


you know the dang summer hasn't been very warm lots of snow up high, keeping those creeks running fast....they should be just right come the first of sept.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> we left at 7:07 and drove 64mph on the interstate(ya i am one of those guys) got home at 9:48.....but i also got 18.7mpg on the trip!


I wish I had some elk that close.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I wish I had some elk that close.


lol...thats not close, the elk pic. on this thread is from 8 min.from the house...:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

oh - bear rubs! now I see


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*last meal*

last of my goat thanks joe for the processing.now it's time to restock.
fresh snapped greenbeans,peppers,jalapenos,onions and bacon wraps.:tongue:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> last of my goat thanks joe for the processing.now it's time to restock.
> fresh snapped greenbeans,peppers,jalapenos,onions and bacon wraps.:tongue:


Looks good!


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

2arrow1 said:


> last of my goat thanks joe for the processing.now it's time to restock.
> fresh snapped greenbeans,peppers,jalapenos,onions and bacon wraps.:tongue:


Thanks....I just drooled all over my keyboard


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

17 days and I wil be heading west


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> 17 days and I wil be heading west


I'm getting a little bit nervous now. Of course things always go to crap at work when I leave on these trips. Wednesday had a rod go thru the block on my diesel work truck:angry:. It's under warranty but will probably be a couple weeks before I get it back.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

sounds like a chevy to me!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Sadly Ford. I bought 4 new Fords in 07 and 1 so far in 09 and this is the 2nd one to go down with engine troubles. It's the same model as the other one, so I think it's that particular motor. Haven't had any troubles with the gassers.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bummer kory. hope they get em fixed....
so, went for my run today. that antelope buck was there working his scrapes when i got there. im gonna get him for sure. hes added 3 more scrapes just in the road alone, and there all being hit daily. man i cant wait for next month!


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Since you've been running Brad, are you just going to run down this antelope on the first day?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

haha, no but ive got a plan for sure. night before in the dark im gonna go up and set my blind 20 yards off of one of the scrapes.......hes toast!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

You got a pic of him Brad? 

Are we gonna have a daily run while we're on the hunt????


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

how long did it take you guys to get your tags after ordering them online just curious to see if i should wait and get it there or get it online


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

also can we buy our archery stamp online


----------



## bowhntr33 (Aug 10, 2006)

I hope you guys have a blast!! I'm not even going, and I'm excited! I hope to come to one of the annual AT hunts in the future sometime!! Good luck guys, and keep us informed on the forum. I love to read about the hunt!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bowhntr33 said:


> I hope you guys have a blast!! *I'm not even going, and I'm excited! *I hope to come to one of the annual AT hunts in the future sometime!! Good luck guys, and keep us informed on the forum. I love to read about the hunt!


same here - I wish I was going again this year, but I'll definitely be checking this thread for pictures and updates

beware - news of misses and other mistakes some how always get posted!
(so, if you don't want EVERYone to know - don't tell ANYone!)


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> same here - I wish I was going again this year, but I'll definitely be checking this thread for pictures and updates
> 
> beware - news of misses and other mistakes some how always get posted!
> (so, if you don't want EVERYone to know - don't tell ANYone!)


Yeah....but then we'll just have to make some up!:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> You got a pic of him Brad?
> 
> Are we gonna have a daily run while we're on the hunt????


i am sure you'll have a daily run....you might just be packn a knife...lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

masonbanta said:


> also can we buy our archery stamp online


you can not buy the archery stamp on line. only out there or by mail.You might be best at this point to buy it out there.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i ran last night shaved 8 min off my time 39 mins for 5 ml.my calve are talking today.no more running for me bike only(to heavy on the knees).i was planning on trying the blind on a scrap line.its not that some goat that was running the road last year i hope.
i would call the main office to see about tags this late by mail maybe pushing it.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Dang Brian! Under 8 minute/mile average....that's cookin'! That's about where I am on my good days. Did 3 miles in 21 yesterday....but the last 3 were much slower....still finished real close to 8 minute average.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

its really 4.6 ml i call it 5 makes me feal better


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

All of you might have the runs if you eat the wrong thing lol


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Yeah....but then we'll just have to make some up!:wink:


no way - I don't think any of you guys would do that kind of thing!

hey Kory, did you get yourself one of those round bale blinds for this year's hunt?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> its really 4.6 ml i call it 5 makes me feal better


LOL, still pretty good though!:darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> no way - I don't think any of you guys would do that kind of thing!
> 
> hey Kory, did you get yourself one of those round bale blinds for this year's hunt?


I haven't bought a thing for the hunt this year. I still need to get some knee pads and good leather gloves. I might take a regular blind.....not sure yet. Will see how much room after the necessaties are loaded.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

*Tags are here*

Feel much better now that I have them in my hands...travel through three government agencies and only took 12 days


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i was wondering on our elk tags myself. we got em the first day we could , july 7 or whatever it was, but took forever, and its just a couple hours away. they sure make ya sweat it.

tried to do some scouting tonight, but a storm was blowing in. lots of wind, and pretty dark. oh well...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

boswhia said:


> Feel much better now that I have them in my hands...travel through three government agencies and only took 12 days


WOW
three government agencies

You lucky you got them at all.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

are we still bringing our own meat also what kind of cost are we looking at for meals. just getting an idea for the budget as we are only 16 days away from leaving i got my buck and doe tags ordered hopefully they show up before we leave


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*slight change of plans*

Got the escort in for oil change and had it checked out. Needs new brakes, tie rod end, and tires prior to any long trips. Think I'll bring the truck after all now. Won't be near as good on gas but that will be cheaper than having everything done on the escort....that has 190,000 miles on it.

I have questions about meals too. It was about $15 a day last year right? Does that include everything????? If I need to bring something let me know!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*meals*

Ok, we won't have room to bring all the stuff like we did last year, but the plan is to bring some rib eyes, pork loin, and another main meat. Then we will take us the money when we get there and run to town and get supplies then. If everyone wants to bring a special dish of their own to share, it will help cut expenses and we can allow for that when we collect. Last year, it was about $15 a day, and we ate pretty good :shade: If you are bringing something, please list so we don't duplicate. I will have some wild hog sausage for breakfast. And the meat listed above. Any other ideas, or suggestions, speak up.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

*Da MEAT*

Getting some deer smokies made as we speak...darn tough to get any domestic meat through the border(probably easier to get weed across)..should be about 20 pounds... or a little less then 10 kilograms for metricized Americans LOL


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I sure wish I could make the AT hunt...save a few for me:smile:


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

putting this back toward the top i would think we would have more chatter than this being as close as we are


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Ok, we won't have room to bring all the stuff like we did last year, but the plan is to bring some rib eyes, pork loin, and another main meat. Then we will take us the money when we get there and run to town and get supplies then. If everyone wants to bring a special dish of their own to share, it will help cut expenses and we can allow for that when we collect. Last year, it was about $15 a day, and we ate pretty good :shade: If you are bringing something, please list so we don't duplicate. I will have some wild hog sausage for breakfast. And the meat listed above. Any other ideas, or suggestions, speak up.



I have some venison Cheese Hot Dogs I like to bring, I Just checked the freezer I got 6 packs left . Not sure if you want to do them for a lunch or dinner. There pretty good .I get them made local. I figure we could get the rolls out there when we get the other stuff, That way the rolls would be fresh. I am Going to be on the road for 3 days Will we have a place to freeze them? Is there anything else you would like me to bring? I will pitch in with everyone for the days you guys are going to be there,I plan on staying until The 26th any one else staying this long?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*stuff*



boswhia said:


> Getting some deer smokies made as we speak...darn tough to get any domestic meat through the border(probably easier to get weed across)..should be about 20 pounds... or a little less then 10 kilograms for metricized Americans LOL





mikedgates said:


> I have some venison Cheese Hot Dogs I like to bring, I Just checked the freezer I got 6 packs left . Not sure if you want to do them for a lunch or dinner. There pretty good .I get them made local. I figure we could get the rolls out there when we get the other stuff, That way the rolls would be fresh. I am Going to be on the road for 3 days Will we have a place to freeze them? Is there anything else you would like me to bring? I will pitch in with everyone for the days you guys are going to be there,I plan on staying until The 26th any one else staying this long?


Both sound good to me 

We are planning on staying till the 22, unless we score before then.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

been busy all morning cleanin my old dodge out to trade(thanks obama for the $4500),momma is happy she finally got a new car.
chris n I got fish for one night.we need to pair up and each group cook a night,that way maybe were not eating so late.more time to shoot the crap.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*meals*

i know i was on the list, but with the time i will be there and gone not even sure what days yet, probly best i do it alone, most nights i will have to come home and work the next morning and meet back up in afternoon.....i will stay friday night, sat, and sunday the first weekend, i should be all taged out by then...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> i know i was on the list, but with the time i will be there and gone not even sure what days yet, probly best i do it alone, most nights i will have to come home and work the next morning and meet back up in afternoon.....i will stay friday night, sat, and sunday the first weekend, *i should be all taged out by then*...


your buck and how many does?
(and, did you get a tag for area 5 again this year?)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> Got the escort in for oil change and had it checked out. Needs new brakes, tie rod end, and tires prior to any long trips. Think I'll bring the truck after all now. Won't be near as good on gas but that will be cheaper than having everything done on the escort....that has 190,000 miles on it.
> 
> I have questions about meals too. It was about $15 a day last year right? Does that include everything????? If I need to bring something let me know!


THANK GOD!!!! i really didnt think the escort was even a remotely good idea. if i remember right, you got stuck in the truck last year, the escort???

ill do the meals for what im there....cant wait.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

kory if the escort got stuck brad could just drive by, the wind of the truck would blow ya out.
have to start gettin everything organized and packed oh boy oh boy.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> your buck and how many does?
> (and, did you get a tag for area 5 again this year?)


i got a 5 tag again.. i will have 2 doe tags this year...shouldn't be to hard to get a couple does...heck Kory even got 2 last year......


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

i hear ya on $4500 deal one dealer is offering that plus an additional $4500 then like $12000 in rebates on pickups i think i may need a new dodge diesel before trip


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

obama 4500 dodge match 4500 midwest rebate 1000 --$23000 to $13000 just to walk in the door.to good ta pass up sold the wife's truck for 2000 and add little mad money = one low payment :angel:
if your doing a truck and have a farm or property look out big discounts!!!.going to be strange olny having to rides.she said i couldn't us it for the hunt got 32mpg on the way home.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

What did you get that gets 32 mpg?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> What did you get that gets 32 mpg?


that perks up my ears, too!
I'd even consider trading in my f150 for that kind of mileage


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> obama 4500 dodge match 4500 midwest rebate 1000 --$23000 to $13000 just to walk in the door.to good ta pass up sold the wife's truck for 2000 and add little mad money = one low payment :angel:
> if your doing a truck and have a farm or property look out big discounts!!!.going to be strange olny having to rides.*she said i couldn't us it for the hunt* got 32mpg on the way home.


now we know why getting dragged by Ronnie didn't phase you - you're used to getting brow-beaten!

now it's all startin' to make sense!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> been busy all morning cleanin my old dodge out to trade(thanks obama for the $4500),momma is happy she finally got a new car.
> chris n I got fish for one night.we need to pair up and each group cook a night,that way maybe were not eating so late.more time to shoot the crap.


your one of very few that thinks this is any good at all...i mean really, so you take in a mid 90's paid for car and trade it in, get $4500 obama dollars for it, (about the same amount you would get off anyway if you deal), and now you get a payment for 5-6 years....mmmm, not a good deal if you ask me....
but if your happy with the deal thats all that matters...


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ya a good deal when i got my chevy the dealer handed me those truck keys and ask me to take i home.lol.rusted out wheel wells all 4 hood caved in 180,000 ml you bounced the stearing wheel 2" to keep it on the road.booked at scrap #s.all it has to do is drive on the lot.+ last time she got a new ride was 13 years ago thats why she gotta job.
oh ya my name ain't even on the title.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> ya a good deal when i got my chevy the dealer handed me those truck keys and ask me to take i home.lol.rusted out wheel wells all 4 hood caved in 180,000 ml you bounced the stearing wheel 2" to keep it on the road.booked at scrap #s.all it has to do is drive on the lot.+ last time she got a new ride was 13 years ago thats why she gotta job.
> oh ya my name ain't even on the title.


sound like she was due. There nothing Like the smell of a new car. What did she get???


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> ya a good deal when i got my chevy the dealer handed me those truck keys and ask me to take i home.lol.rusted out wheel wells all 4 hood caved in 180,000 ml you bounced the stearing wheel 2" to keep it on the road.booked at scrap #s.all it has to do is drive on the lot.+ last time she got a new ride was 13 years ago thats why she gotta job.
> oh ya my name ain't even on the title.


ya dealers in Rapid City has those sales every year....its called "push,pull,drag sale" anyway you get them to them you get $3000 trade in......maybe OBAMA made his millions selling cars?:zip:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

she gotta dodge avenger sxt all power,lower trim, rear spoiler,sound system.sticker says 30 mph but got 32 125ml used 3.8 gal


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i can't stand him and didn't vote him neither but to good ta miss.maybe my buddy thats goning back to work at GM will smile.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

im gonna stick with my truck for awhile, im shooting for over 200,000 miles on it, cause im saving $$$ for another africa trip.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*nice avater orduck......*

this look like it?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not in the market for a new one but a lot of area dealerships are matching the $4500.....then there is some cash back on top of that and even 0% financing on some models. I've heard of people getting an SUV for under $10k. If your in the market already.....it sure is tough to beat.

Now on the other hand.....I don't really care for my tax dollars paying for it, but if I could benefit from it I certainly would!

Glad it worked to your benefit Brian!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*5*



manboy said:


> i got a 5 tag again.. i will have 2 doe tags this year...shouldn't be to hard to get a couple does...heck Kory even got 2 last year......



Ronnie, 

Are you a me the only ones that drawn for area 5?


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*mount*

That mount looks good.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

*Nice...*

Okay...enough car talk. Anyone notice that huge antelope hanging around that garage...thats where I want to set up my ground blind:drool: Nice job on that mount.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

wow - nice job on the mount, Ronnie!

I can't wait to get him on my wall - he really turned out nice!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks great I hope when you do my elk it turns out as good


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice mounting Job on the decoy.:teeth:


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

i agree nice looking decoy lets hope he doesnt get shot would be ashame lol any way i have one more guy to add to the hunt and meals list


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

now we know why ronnie always has them goats in the back yard.hes got mounts all the way around the house they think its a refuge.
14 days 14days 14days.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> now we know why ronnie always has them goats in the back yard.hes got mounts all the way around the house they think its a refuge.
> 14 days 14days 14days.


lol....yep just 14 days...can't wait...funnest hunt i have ever been on....and i didn't even hunt!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> lol....yep just 14 days...can't wait...*funnest hunt i have ever been on....and i didn't even hunt!*


when I first read this, I thought you said "funniest" - that might have been true, too!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

seasoning my wok,think its all done can i pack the truck yet.
ya its the ride she gutzier then i though parking that close to me and flames.


----------



## ndemiter (Jun 12, 2007)

manboy said:


> Anyone interested? lets see if we can make another go of it!!! 08 was so much fun lets do it again!!!
> We can hunt wyoming, South dakota,North dakota......lets get around 6-10 guys, again i would like to hunt early in the year, Augest was a real good time for goats, early bird gets the goat!lol
> 
> lets here it guys!! any goat hunters in 09????:darkbeer:


i'm gonna see if i can get a leftover for unit 25, by casper, but i'm stuck out of town fixin a stupid john deer combine! (i hate john deer!) so we'll see if there's any left next week when i get back.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> seasoning my wok,think its all done can i pack the truck yet.
> ya its the ride she gutzier then i though parking that close to me and flames.


That looks sweet, Will look even Better with a few goats on the roof.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

mikedgates said:


> That looks sweet, Will look even Better with a few goats on the roof.


No...you're supposed to put them in the back seat with the A/C on high...cools the meat faster.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

12 days and I be heading west :wav::dancing::dancing:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hey guys...just checkn...everyone needs thier license, a conservation stamp, and a archery license....you can get them here when you arrive...also read those regs...know how to tell the differance in a buck and a doe....remember to save evidence of sex....:smile:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Picture*

Yeah a picture for proof of sex only works if the goat is the size of a small dog.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Yeah a picture for proof of sex only works if the goat is the size of a small dog.




lol......milk baby....


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

cart i don't need no stinking cart.over the shoulder and away i go.made some salameats yesterday bringing them along.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> cart i don't need no stinking cart.over the shoulder and away i go.made some salameats yesterday bringing them along.


please tell me salameats isnt salamander meat!!!!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> please tell me salameats isnt salamander meat!!!!!!


must take alot of salamanders


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

mikedgates said:


> must take alot of salamanders


for sure....maybe you eat it like an appetizer like escargot???


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know much about antelope so I thought I read up a little. I learned a little Heres some trivia questions to test your knowledge 

#1 Do antelope shed there Horns?


#2 generally antelope weigh between _____ and _____ pounds


#3 Generally antelope stand at the shoulder between ____and_____ inches tall 


#4Do females have horns? And if so what percentage of the female population generally have Horns 


#5whats a good way to tell males for females? Not looking at sex organs and horns.


#6How fast can a antelope sprint??


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Salamanders*



huntnmuleys said:


> please tell me salameats isnt salamander meat!!!!!!


What is wrong with that? Lizards are good to eat.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

mikedgates said:


> 12 days and I be heading west :wav::dancing::dancing:



Hey Mike, do you guys keep this post going just to make the rest of us feel bad. LOL

Good luck and shoot straight!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

popeye77 said:


> Hey Mike, do you guys keep this post going just to make the rest of us feel bad. LOL
> 
> Good luck and shoot straight!!!!!:darkbeer:


Mark 
Like a said your welcome to come along.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> I don't know much about antelope so I thought I read up a little. I learned a little Heres some trivia questions to test your knowledge
> 
> #1 Do antelope shed there Horns? yes
> 
> ...


 70mph


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

#6 fast 80+ the faster they go the lower they get.unlike escargo(thats good)you gotta skin-um salamanders,fry them skins too.don't tell the gecko about his cousins.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*70mph*

Funny thing is Brian can run 70mph on his knees. Them goats don't have anything on him.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Wackem said:


> Funny thing is Brian can run 70mph on his knees. Them goats don't have anything on him.


Just picked up the deer cheese smokies and salami...add the progies,bacon and onions,sour cream and some black pepper and aint nobody gonna be doing 70 mph.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

boswhia said:


> Just picked up the deer cheese smokies and salami...add the progies,bacon and onions,sour cream and some black pepper and aint nobody gonna be doing 70 mph.


progies...yum! best part of my moose hunt!:darkbeer:




oh...and we will slow down some if you get on the tailgate!:shade:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> progies...yum! best part of my moose hunt!:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and wackem says: "are you serious?"


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Dang Dick....it just ain't gonna be the same without ya! I might have a caravan in 2010. Keep telling people about my trip and everyone is oh so envious. Little do they know how fun it actually is.

Anybody else shooting 100 grain Thunderheads?...just in case I run out.:wink:

I just cut 14 arrows for my primary bow. Gonna shoot em all Sunday and tweek that 50 yd pin. Backup bow is only sighted at 20...but with the extra arrows I have now I might not even bring it.

Now that I'm bringing the truck I have some extra room if I need to bring anything extra let me know! I'm gonna bring a climber to maybe put by the pond Steve is wanting to put a blind at. It has the only trees I know of in the area we are hunting.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Dang Dick....it just ain't gonna be the same without ya! I might have a caravan in 2010. Keep telling people about my trip and everyone is oh so envious. Little do they know how fun it actually is.
> 
> Anybody else shooting 100 grain Thunderheads?...just in case I run out.:wink:
> 
> ...


It'll be worse for me - I won't be hunting goats!
But, I'm gonna return...have to!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*triva*



mikedgates said:


> I don't know much about antelope so I thought I read up a little. I learned a little Heres some trivia questions to test your knowledge
> 
> #1 Do antelope shed there Horns? YES
> 
> ...




info at http://www.gpnc.org/pronghor.htm


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

i had heard or read all that info in the last week somewhere so i remembered most of it


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ok,now the month is right waiting on the day.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> ok,now the month is right waiting on the day.


were geing close now.:dancing::dancing::dancing::dancing::dancing:


----------



## bambohunter (Aug 20, 2007)

Got my max 1 camo last night! Getting my bag packed I'm ready! What is the best knee pads to go get? Skater or construction?


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

bambohunter said:


> Got my max 1 camo last night! Getting my bag packed I'm ready! What is the best knee pads to go get? Skater or construction?


PAINTBALL ones are great 

search DYE knee pads


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bambohunter said:


> Got my max 1 camo last night! Getting my bag packed I'm ready! What is the best knee pads to go get? Skater or construction?


you might check with huntnmuleys he may know?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

manboy said:


> you might check with huntnmuleys he may know?


ohhhhh man!!!!! shouldnt you be out lookin for elk or something?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> ohhhhh man!!!!! shouldnt you be out lookin for elk or something?


well i am working on a couple antelope capes for a short customer of mine....trying to get his mounts finished up before his elk hunt....


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

woo hoo just tappped into the peach cobbler i made last night.think i've been over the list a doz. times now its killing me.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> woo hoo just tappped into the peach cobbler i made last night.think i've been over the list a doz. times now its killing me.


fresh peach cobbler, that sounds so good right now.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> fresh peach cobbler, that sounds so good right now.


mmm, it sure does...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*08 antelope hunters.....*

so what are you guys doing differant this time around? any tricks or spots you want to hit?? more blind sitting? less blind sitting? a water hole or a fence crossing? early morning hunt or sleep in? whaat are you all thinking?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

manboy said:


> how about this guys...i haven't drawn the winner of the 09 AT antelope free mount...so the closest to the hross score of Joe's goat wins....hold on to all your guesses untill camp....on sunday evening i will tell who is the winner.....


new thought guys...i will draw the winner this gives all a fair chance...the closest to joe's score gets $100.00 off mount fee.....also AT hunters get a price of...$350.00 this year...:darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ronnie that cool on the draw,i will slow down on the stalks and go for more of them.i do think the scrap line is a good idea,you'll have to see pattern him fast though.smoke the doe's right of use them as practice.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well im gonna try a blind, want to see if i can make myself sit in one. never done it. of course, this could change if i see a good stalk oppurtunity. but ive got a plan for opening morning already, so.....

im hoping we use the blinds a little more. stalking is fun, but we have some spots that a blind is gonna be great. also, for decoying i got a doe decoy which i think early season will be great....cant wait to try it out! was gonna the other night but dont want to educate anything early....


----------



## bambohunter (Aug 20, 2007)

manboy, quick questions? Got ahold of a pop up camper a good friend is lending us, do we got electrical hook up or should we get a generator, or should we just bring the cots and sleepin bags?? Last minute stuff Scramblin....... Also I was reading last night and never came across the directions to where we was campin, Just trying to get the ducks in the row. MAN I CANT WAIT, WAY WAY PUMPED. Oh and how much rain we been getting up there and do you guys suggest hicking boots or good shoes???? I got some merrel shoes i use for long walk hunting here just Curious.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

does cabelas have a bargain cave didn't look when joe n i stopped in.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i wouldnt expect much rain here in august, but of course sometimes we get hit with it. id bring both boots and the merrils, youll maybe end up wearing both. the merrils will probably be your shoe of choice though....

the pop up camper would be optional. we dont have hook ups for electricity or anything, and im sure well have enough tents and campers to go around, but if you like yours thats cool too. its all good.

as for directions, well exchange phone numbers before we go, it will be easier to get you to camp that way then typing it here. but your hunting by newcastle, wyoming.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

no, i guess these smaller cabelas none of em have the bargain cave. bummer i know.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I like to try some blind hunting also. I was not there last year so it might take me awhile to find a good spot. ronnie posted a map with some water holes,But I dint want to jump into one that someone else was already planning on useing. plan on looking around alittle friday afternoon.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

theres plenty of water holes to go around. no worries there. im off friday too, so ill be around to help, show ya around, whatever...


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Hunting*

I will probably hunt from a blind for my buck, but am open to stalking a little this year. If I do get my buck fairly early, I do plan on spot and stalk from there on out for the does. I think I will make a cow decoy also, and use it with a blind at the north water hole that has the cows in it. Seeing a cow right beside the blind should calm them down. If that doesn't work, I may try the same one as last year again. Ronnie and Brad can say if their is a nice one still around there, but there was another shooter there last year.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

I am going to sit in a natural blind the first couple days. A few weeks ago I bought a chair that I think I can sit in all day and stay comfortable.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bambohunter said:


> manboy, quick questions? Got ahold of a pop up camper a good friend is lending us, do we got electrical hook up or should we get a generator, or should we just bring the cots and sleepin bags?? Last minute stuff Scramblin....... Also I was reading last night and never came across the directions to where we was campin, Just trying to get the ducks in the row. MAN I CANT WAIT, WAY WAY PUMPED. Oh and how much rain we been getting up there and do you guys suggest hicking boots or good shoes???? I got some merrel shoes i use for long walk hunting here just Curious.



sorry i was away from desk.....yes bring your camper if you like, i am sure we could use the beds...there is alot of use this year...going to be a fun time...
as brad said bring both, you'll use the shoes more, but you may be down to the boots if you hunt with Kory....
i think bartman has a generator lined up?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*free mount drawing....*

i had my daughter Mckayla draw for the winner......and that is....:darkbeer:


MASONBANTA

CONGRADS TO YA! NOW SHOOT STRAIGHT.....LOL


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Dont you guys where snake boots out there? If there's snakes I will have the boots on.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

the woman home made salsa 2 gal, gettin ready to test it out.brad pm me you sechedule and i call this week to see whats up.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Just bought me some knee pads and leather gloves. Gonna be packing it all up this week. Still need to get out there and shoot some more.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> Dont you guys where snake boots out there? If there's snakes I will have the boots on.



IMO the snakes are not as bad as you first think, I was worried about it on my first western trip. I have yet to ever see one while hunting but I have not spent alot of time hunting out there. I just try to stay alert where you step and keep your ears open for there singing. Ronnie had a good tip last year. Never walk over sage brush, always walk around the brush. Snakes can coil up inside the sage where it is shadey and tag you as you walk over it. As far as snake boots go, I will be wearing my merrells slip-on shoes because I can walk in them all day and they are quiet for stalking.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I've got some snake chaps I might wear if I'm expecting to be in some thick sage....but aside from that I'll be wearing tennis shoes most of the time while stalking. I'll be bringing a couple pairs of shoes and a good pair of boots as well.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

sweet biscuits now the pressures on i was just reading an article in NAHC on an antelope hunt i dont think im gonna be able to sleep for the next week im getting pretty jacked up and ready to go


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

the snake boots only help if you're walking upright

when belly crawling, they don't do much - but I did it and was more concerned with the cactus (I think I finally picked out all the spines!!!!)

man, I'm really beginning to feel the envy - you guys are gonna have some fun!

and, congrats masonbanta - you're getting a sweet deal on a nice mount - get a good buck!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

manboy said:


> i had my daughter Mckayla draw for the winner......and that is....:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> MASONBANTA
> ...





orduckhunter said:


> the snake boots only help if you're walking upright
> 
> when belly crawling, they don't do much - but I did it and was more concerned with the cactus (I think I finally picked out all the spines!!!!)
> 
> ...


 yep he needs to get a good buck...i will mount it if its a small buck...it must be bigger than Kory's...he has the alltime record!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> yep he needs to get a good buck...i will mount it if its a small buck...it must be bigger than Kory's...he has the alltime record!


And let me tell ya....them little ones are much harder to hit!:darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

kory looked like rocky chasin the chicken,man them little ones are fast n tuff 3 leggers.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

LMAO I dont know Kory has a tough one to beat


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Kory is a legend...youll never match him! hell, hes so good, he even shoots mounting size decoys (it must be mounting size, its bigger than his buck!!!!!!!)

cant wait.


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Mason, you got to do us Okie's proud up there. Stick a good one then post up that 'cheap' mount' when it's done. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> Kory is a legend...youll never match him! hell, hes so good, he even shoots mounting size decoys (it must be mounting size, its bigger than his buck!!!!!!!)
> 
> cant wait.


come on now Brad....TROPHY decoys is all I shoot!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Decoy*

The problem with Kory's decoy is; now it won't stand up with only 3 legs.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

man i'll be in bad shape by then finished off the whole cobbler myself.ronnie can you bring the dutch oven a stew or roast may be in order.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Coobler*



2arrow1 said:


> man i'll be in bad shape by then finished off the whole cobbler myself.ronnie can you bring the dutch oven a stew or roast may be in order.


What do you think Chris? I beleive that a coobler is in order for the trip. If I can keep you guys out of it till you guys get to KC, I might even get a small bite.:slice:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> What do you think Chris? I beleive that a coobler is in order for the trip. If I can keep you guys out of it till you guys get to KC, I might even get a small bite.:slice:


the only way to keep Chris out of it along the way is for Brian to hold it - but I think it will still be gone before Steve gets a bite!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

and, Ronnie, be sure to wave if you see me riding through town on my way to the Rally

I'll be easy to spot - I'll be the guy riding a Harley, wearing a black leather vest - you can't miss me!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I want to thank you wyoming boys for having us out there.Ronnie That was very nice to donate a free antelope mount.Cant wait untill I get out there .


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I want to thank you wyoming boys for having us out there.Ronnie That was very nice to donate a free antelope mount.Cant wait untill I get out there .


How many dozen arrows you bringing Mike? We need to have contest and see who can lose the most.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> How many dozen arrows you bringing Mike? We need to have contest and see who can lose the most.



I thinking 2 1/2 Dozen .But I only bringing 21 broadheads. Need to leave with at least one dozen for elk hunting. Been shooting 3-D 2 days a week and been shooting some long shots in the yard. BUT we don't have the Wyoming wind.

How many did you use last Year?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I thinking 2 1/2 Dozen .But I only bringing 21 broadheads. Need to leave with at least one dozen for elk hunting. Been shooting 3-D 2 days a week and been shooting some long shots in the yard. BUT we don't have the Wyoming wind.
> 
> How many did you use last Year?


Well...umm...ya see....

I ended up losing 5 or 6 on my buck as I chased him and took 50 yd running shots. Aside from that I didn't lose a whole lot. I think I went with 2 dozen and brought more than a dozen back. 

I'm taking a good dozen this year....and a few backups just in case.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Well...umm...ya see....
> 
> I ended up losing 5 or 6 on my buck as I chased him and took 50 yd running shots. Aside from that I didn't lose a whole lot. I think I went with 2 dozen and brought more than a dozen back.
> 
> I'm taking a good dozen this year....and a few backups just in case.


I would have liked to see that. witch one of you where running you or him?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ya know, you guys could just hit the antelope good to begin with, and not lose a dozen arrows.....just a thought!

honestly, im betting we do much better on the shooting end this year, guys know what to expect.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> ya know, you guys could just hit the antelope good to begin with, and not lose a dozen arrows.....just a thought!
> 
> honestly, im betting we do much better on the shooting end this year, guys know what to expect.


I think your prolly right...for once:doh:.

I really think we'll average at least an antelope per person this year. Having a better idea what works will help us all a TON!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I think your prolly right...for once:doh:.
> 
> I really think we'll average at least an antelope per person this year. Having a better idea what works will help us all a TON!


plus, I won't be there, so that should raise the average!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i maybe able to come up with a 7x12 cobbler for the trip.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mmm, dutch oven goat roast, that does sound pretty good!!!:teeth:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Meat*

Just ordered the meat. Working some extras, will post once they are final :darkbeer: Getting closer. Plan on shooting 3d this weekend, then the bow will go in the case. Other than that, only thing I have left to do is clean and reseason disc skillet. 
Might have to do some chilie with hotdogs also this year, we just won't let Joe carry them :wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Weathers looking pretty good. Lows in the 50's and highs around 80. Gonna do some shooting today.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I getting ready changeing oil , put new tires and bearings on the pop up.still need to go over all my gear. 8 days now


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Getting Close*

Got the gear ready to go... Getting hard to concentrate on work thinking about the trip..


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Got the gear ready to go... Getting hard to concentrate on work *thinking about the trip*..


errr....you mean Brad right?


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Brad*



Skeptic said:


> errr....you mean Brad right?


LMAO... I see Brad everyday, so the excitment is kinda gone from that.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*love*



Skeptic said:


> errr....you mean Brad right?





Wackem said:


> LMAO... I see Brad everyday, so the excitment is kinda gone from that.


Don't you just hate it when the new wears off :shade:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

has anyone been on cabelas store pages they have new flyer out that i can't get to open.may just be mine though i'd check.put the handles on disc just bidding time, got a great jalapeno crop but there smokin hot.i'll go next tuesday for peachs


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> Don't you just hate it when the new wears off :shade:


gasp... am i becoming that mundane, boring, old standby????? maybe i need to spice things up a bit!!!!! 

only bummer for me is i have to work 4 of the days everyone is gonna be here. still, gonna be around for as much as i can. pretty pumped knowing fall is beginning in a week and a half!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*yea right*



huntnmuleys said:


> gasp... am i becoming that mundane, boring, old standby????? maybe i need to spice things up a bit!!!!!
> 
> only bummer for me is i have to work 4 of the days everyone is gonna be here. still, gonna be around for as much as i can. pretty pumped knowing fall is beginning in a week and a half!


You could call in " love sickness " :mg:


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> gasp... am i becoming that mundane, boring, old standby????? maybe i need to spice things up a bit!!!!!
> 
> only bummer for me is i have to work 4 of the days everyone is gonna be here. still, gonna be around for as much as i can. pretty pumped knowing fall is beginning in a week and a half!


Seem to me that you have some kind of special suit that you like to wear:mg: That would spice things up


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

dang, just out there where my opening day buck is (forgot the camera AGAIN) and he was there, as well as 2 others in a different spot, both may have been bigger, and yet another herd coming into another spot. man, there everywhere. broadheads shot out to 50 and im spot on. come on 2 weeks!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> dang, just out there where my opening day buck is (forgot the camera AGAIN) and he was there, as well as 2 others in a different spot, both may have been bigger, and yet another herd coming into another spot. man, there everywhere. broadheads shot out to 50 and im spot on. come on 2 weeks!


I'm good to 40 so far....still got to get that 50 yd pin dialed in. What 4 days are you NOT gonna be there?


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

im good to 50 and getting there at 60 i just ordered another 4 dozen arrows and wraps for the hunt wanna be well prepared LOL (jk but i did order another dozen with wraps i have broken a few practicing)


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> I'm good to 40 so far....still got to get that 50 yd pin dialed in. What 4 days are you NOT gonna be there?


i have to work monday - thursday, the 17-20. cant get out of it.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

what shift will ya be on,i'm tweaked out to 70.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

its my 4 days before my 7 off, so i leave about 6 am and get home 9 pm. takes the whole day.....but ill be there for the rest.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

i just installed one of those limbsaver dead stops on my bow holy smokes that thing went to super quiet now it was making a twang (its got 80lb limbs) but this elimated it best 30 bucks i spent on ebay in along time


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

well getting all the camo washed up and the coolers bleached out need to find my bow case and a fanny pack to carry my knives in other than that i think i am as ready as i can be we should be there friday afternoon we are leaving here about 12am fri morning and stopping at cabelas in sidney before cont on


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well im off friday, well be getting camp set up and scouting a bit....cant wait.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I was originally planning on leaving IL about midnight thursday night....but after careful consideration/eager anticipation I now think I'll be leaving Thursday morning....and driving all day, getting a good night sleep in a hotel Thursday night then making the last couple hrs drive Friday and stop by Cabelas. That'll leave me all Friday afternoon for scouting and making fun of Brad. Can't wait!:teeth:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh deer God! Wife just make some wild blackberry cobbler from the blackberries I picked 2 weeks ago. A big scoop of vanilla bean ice cream melting all over it. I already had seconds!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Oh deer God! Wife just make some wild blackberry cobbler from the blackberries I picked 2 weeks ago. A big scoop of vanilla bean ice cream melting all over it. I already had seconds!


oh ya well.....man i can't come up with nothin to top that! wow


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I was originally planning on leaving IL about midnight thursday night....but after careful consideration/eager anticipation I now think I'll be leaving Thursday morning....and driving all day, getting a good night sleep in a hotel Thursday night then making the last couple hrs drive Friday and stop by Cabelas. That'll leave me all Friday afternoon for scouting and making fun of Brad. Can't wait!:teeth:


Kory 
I be staying in wall SD Thursday night then its about 3 hours to camp.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ill probably go set my camper and maybe the tent up next tuesday. tried to go out scouting last night, but we had the most impressive rain ever! actually, it was pretty cool. should be plenty dry by the opener im sure though.....


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

just finished a geasing of the truck oil change on tuesday going to get tires rotated.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> just finished a geasing of the truck oil change on tuesday going to get tires rotated.


Did the oil change and tire rotation yesterday


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i found these today if anyones interested there $7.50 a piece only have two will bring to camp.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

what a deal, Brian!
I'd take it off your hands if I was gonna be in camp


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*I'm ready!*

Just got her dialed in to 50. I did manage to somehow lose an arrow.:doh: Was aiming about 6 inches below top of target and I pulled the shot and bounced it off the top of the target and into the woods. I think I could have found it but I wasn't gonna take the chance of getting poison ivy again this close to the hunt. That would make me a miserable sob the next week or two. I've got 4 different brands of arrows that all shoot within about 2 inches out to 50 yds. Going with the Cabelas cheapos as my primary arrow though.

Shot the free trophy ridge arrows today as well. Let me tell you them are some shooters! I really have no idea how much they cost though:noidea. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

just ordered me a nikon xl spotting scope for the hunt


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

does that still count as #1already.i'm done shooting smacked a knock today.put the hunt weapon up break out the old SB for form work.the bow shop has got a ton of omens on order.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

actually im surprised kory lost his arrow, youd think that decoy would have stopped it for him....
my last 2 groups yesterday were 3 arrows apiece at 40 and 50 yards, each with one broadhead and two practice tips....brok a knock both times. think im ready.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Help*

don't mean to jack this tread but Can any of you guys find a sample pattern of the preadtor spring green camo 
I can't find one to save my life 


and brain that is a hell of a good price on the horns


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

here's what I found


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I need to get a good one to see the colors for a tattoo


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> I need to get a good one to see the colors for a tattoo


that's pretty hardcore - you're gonna tattoo yourself spring green predator camo! That will keep you hidden pretty well!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

no more long sleeves for chris.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

It is just the background and it is a cover up for anold one that I got when I was 16 and it looks like crap.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> actually im surprised kory lost his arrow, youd think that decoy would have stopped it for him....
> my last 2 groups yesterday were 3 arrows apiece at 40 and 50 yards, each with one broadhead and two practice tips....brok a knock both times. think im ready.


Every once in a while I'll shoot two at the same spot from distances....but never more than two! Especially with broadheads....I've damaged to many arrows and cut way to many fletches over the years and have now finally learned.

My decoy might be out of commission. I can't find the plastic pieces that keep him unfolded!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

chris this is what i found http://www.bighornoutdoors.com/jzcart/imgs/827630 Spring gr suit.jpg


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks! my shirt and pants i have are so faded. I will show you guys tommorrow night what it looks like. i hope i don't pass out I almost did 15years ago when I got it.My body don't handle shock to well.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Thanks! my shirt and pants i have are so faded. I will show you guys tommorrow night what it looks like. i hope i don't pass out I almost did 15years ago when I got it.My body don't handle shock to well.


Good luck Chris!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Page 6*

Found this on page 6. 

Chris, 

Good luck with the tattoo.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

O-no 
7 days to go
i hear ya brad i like to see a group thats y i put mine up.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

did my last "not hunting" summer thing last night, aerosmith concert at the sturgis rally, at the buffalo chip. not good. 6 songs in, joe perrys amp died. so, to keep everyone entertained while they were fixing it, steven tyler started dancing around, and fell off the stage. ended up going to the hospital in an ambulance. lots and lots of unhappy fellas there. man, they were sounding great too!!!! this all after we stood in the cold pouring rain for over an hour waiting for the show to start. saving abel opened, they werent bad, and i saw about 100 topless ladies........but at least 94 of those i wish i hadnt seen.
is it hunting season yet????


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> did my last "not hunting" summer thing last night, aerosmith concert at the sturgis rally, at the buffalo chip. not good. 6 songs in, joe perrys amp died. so, to keep everyone entertained while they were fixing it, steven tyler started dancing around, and fell off the stage. ended up going to the hospital in an ambulance. lots and lots of unhappy fellas there. man, they were sounding great too!!!! this all after we stood in the cold pouring rain for over an hour waiting for the show to start. saving abel opened, they werent bad, and i saw about 100 topless ladies........but at least 94 of those i wish i hadnt seen.
> is it hunting season yet????


sorry to hear about your bad experience
I saw the thing about steven tyler on the internet

now at least hunting camp probably won't be the worst experience of your summer! (the pressure's on, guys!)


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

LMAO thats great reminds me of Ron White alright rollem up


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

definition of irony- while singing love in an elevator, steven tyler ends up "going down"


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> did my last "not hunting" summer thing last night, aerosmith concert at the sturgis rally, at the buffalo chip. not good. 6 songs in, joe perrys amp died. so, to keep everyone entertained while they were fixing it, steven tyler started dancing around, and fell off the stage. ended up going to the hospital in an ambulance. lots and lots of unhappy fellas there. man, they were sounding great too!!!! this all after we stood in the cold pouring rain for over an hour waiting for the show to start. saving abel opened, they werent bad, and i saw about 100 topless ladies........but at least 94 of those i wish i hadnt seen.
> is it hunting season yet????


Saw 94 you didn't want to see lol. Thats a good one.
So the concert wasn't as good as when we saw them?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

car said:


> Saw 94 you didn't want to see lol. Thats a good one.
> So the concert wasn't as good as when we saw them?


actually ron, they sounded twice as good. what they played was AWESOME!!! just ended real quick. about halfway through the first song, they got the sound just right and it was super clear. we were on for a hell of a show, before the crash.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

That too bad. Those tickets were big $$.

Do you have the dates when your coming to Ohio?

9 more weeks and I'll be chasing speed goats.

Did you find out anything about the land?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

a life experience,and you doit again.i rememeber seeing stryper,white lion opened.the lead singer ran right off the stage.after picking himself up
he said that the first f_ _ cking time for me.20,000 religious kids went stone quiet except 8 people LTAO it was great.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

well after a long long time of searching i have found my bow case at last and had about 8 arrows in it as well oh yea now im ready


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Omg i was diggin in the freezer and found a gallon zip loc with the milk ham.no burn that i can see,took out a side of rib to bbq now its going to have company.yummy pulled goat bbq.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Brad, any chance you had anything to do with Tyler's falling off stage? Reports in IL said he was distracted when some strange lookin' feller flashed him.:mg: You were the only strange lookin feller I could think of.

Seriously sorry to hear about the bad luck. That's a bummer. Last concert I went to I had some jackazz key my truck to the tune of $1500 damage.:angry: That was about 8 yrs ago and I've never been to one since!

Leaving in less than 7 days!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Brad, any chance you had anything to do with Tyler's falling off stage? Reports in IL said he was distracted when some strange lookin' feller flashed him.:mg: You were the only strange lookin feller I could think of.
> 
> Seriously sorry to hear about the bad luck. That's a bummer. Last concert I went to I had some jackazz key my truck to the tune of $1500 damage.:angry: That was about 8 yrs ago and I've never been to one since!
> 
> Leaving in less than 7 days!


I heard it a little differently: they say he fell when he was looking at some guy who was sneakin' up on another guy in the crowd - said someone was using the name "wackem" 
I don't know what that means, but is wackem still stalking you?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

leave it to wackem to kill aerosmith!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

I will be rolling into camp thursday evening, cant wait.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm still figuring on mid Friday for arrival.

Just cooked up a venison ham. Man I'm getting fat! Gonna try and do real good with my diet this next week. I'd hate to get out there and not fit into any of my hunting clothes.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i think ill take my camper out tuesday, get it and the green tent i had last year set up. anyone showing up early, ill have some sort of camp ready for em!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> i think ill take my camper out tuesday, get it and the green tent i had last year set up. anyone showing up early, ill have some sort of camp ready for em!


ya good idea, i will get mine out there on weds or thursday....:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*hows everyone's shooting?*

hows everyones shooting coming along? :shade:



just got in and man i am pumped! i got sighted in to 70 yards field tips and slicks hitting spot on! shot probly 50 arrows tonight, really enjoyed it...i haven't shot that many arrows in one time for a long time...compounds just got to boring for me...i am now getting into it...how small of a spot can i hit? mmm...:darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

So how many guys we got gonna be there Thurs or Fri? All of us? Or will some be later?

Man this is gonna be fun!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

so you back to the compound for this trip Ronnie? I'm dialed in at 50..that's my farthest pin. I might take a 60 yd shot under the right conditions...but I'm hoping for inside 30 this year.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

i am good to 60 levi bill and i will be there fri afternoon cant wait im freakin pumped


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i will be there 
friday night= make fun of Brad...
sat. :shade:
sunday=the day i kill my buck:shade:
monday = work:thumbs_do
tuesday afternoon:darkbeer:
wednesday:shade:
thursday work
friday afternoon camp:shade:
sat :shade:
sunday:shade:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ill be there most of the first weekend, then all my 7 off. cant wait, i have lots of different kinds of venison sausage im bringing, and im hoping to eat a TON of antelope too......shot to 70 yards today, and im spot on. come on aug 15!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> I will be rolling into camp thursday evening, cant wait.


hey Joe, 
don't be shy if you get around late on thursday and want to stay in sundance, no problem we have a hide-bed, and also the 5th wheel will be set-up so just crash there, instead of putting up a tent....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I wish you all the very best of luck..Be safe and shoot straight!

Looking forward to pictures!!!!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

mjoe79 said:


> I will be rolling into camp thursday evening, cant wait.


that sucks if your the only one there.......we ALL want to see joe vs. the plate of rolling hot dogs again.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Since I not going to be there someone better step up take lots of pics.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Should be getting there friday night. Picking up perogies today. Shooting is coming along but am hoping for a 10-20 yard shot. 7 days til road trip. What is the group size.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

should be in fri evening 7pm ish didn't check but i think 11/12 of use on trip.put a 80 yd pin on yesterday 4 in group so i'll leave it.man this week bettter go fast i'm stoked.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> should be in fri evening 7pm ish didn't check but i think 11/12 of use on trip.put a 80 yd pin on yesterday 4 in group so i'll leave it.man this week bettter go fast i'm stoked.


an me to! i am going to cabelas today...the store needs some vacume bags so i can get myself a 150.00 gift card!:darkbeer:
mmm, what do i need? :shade:


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

manboy said:


> an me to! i am going to cabelas today...the store needs some vacume bags so i can get myself a 150.00 gift card!:darkbeer:
> mmm, what do i need? :shade:


You lucky dog. Now thats what I call working the system.
Have fun next week.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I went to Cabelas yesterday....trying to find something for myself to get the $150 gift card....but I only managed to spend $18 on myself and $12 of that I used my points. Maybe somethings wrong with me???


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I be there Friday , Going to hook up with Ronnie Friday morning is great out to 30 yards LOL . I also hoping for a close shot.
I got the cabelas cash card also, But cant think of anything I need right now. I going to stop at cabelas in Mitchell SD on my way out maybe a can find something there. I also going to hit walmart Friday morning to get some last minute supplies. Maybe I will get the hot dog rolls when I there.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

whats the deal with the $150 gift card i want one to


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

masonbanta said:


> whats the deal with the $150 gift card i want one to


There mailed out .There called cash cards

if you spend some money they activate the card like a gift card.


500=150 card
400 =100card
300=75card
200=50card
100=25card

If you dint get one ask at the service desk sometimes they have extras.

Its a good deal if your going to buy something anyways


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

oh will do i will be stopping there fri morning to breakup our trip that will be the first stop for me in the store


----------



## bambohunter (Aug 20, 2007)

oh 
Mason my first stop when we get there will be to thecrapper to do the duece to clear my head and try to talk myself into not buying tons of stuff at cabelas! Viva la antelope hunt 09!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

just got in from the womans sameday surgery the trucks brake were a little soft.did some looking and rotors are blue/purple had to call dealer got app.in morning for new rotors and pads.+++for warranty.got 1 doz 2 bl rage off classifieds hoping they get here by thurs afternoon.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Got my work truck back yesterday. Thank GOD for warranty!!!! A new $20,000 diesel engine ended up costing me $296 for a couple filters and deductible.:mg:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

good deal Kory - was that a factory warranty or an extended warranty through a third party?


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

got my new spotting scope in today and for less than $300 i have to admit its pretty nice just need to get me a window mount for it now and im set


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Have to go back in a week for some color touch up


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

nice looking ink, chris
I hope you like it - 'cause it just might be with you for a while!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Factory warranty. 3 yr unlimited mile powertrain warranty. Ford was trying to compete in the mid-commercial truck market when they came out. Since they've changed the warranty to 2 yr unlimited mile on the new ones.

Chris....tat looks good! Did you cry? Be honest!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

4 hrs in one sitting is a bit rough I will be honest. I did get the cold sweets and felt dizzy about 20 mins in to it drank a mtdew and was go to go.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

looks great nothing like some sugar/caff to mellow it out.ya glad its got 8/100000 bumper to bumper no deductible.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Shoot*

Last shoot before Wyoming tomorrow. If this wind keeps up, it will be perfect practice :darkbeer:

If everyone has a chance, list if you for sure are in on the meals, and how many days. I know some are leaving early, or like Brad, gone a few days, so let's get a good count.
Thanks

And, Ronnie was nice enough to give up a mount, anyone up for, say first kill, largest buck, maybe for a small donation :wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Last shoot before Wyoming tomorrow. If this wind keeps up, it will be perfect practice :darkbeer:
> 
> If everyone has a chance, list if you for sure are in on the meals, and how many days. I know some are leaving early, or like Brad, gone a few days, so let's get a good count.
> Thanks
> ...



I In for the meals for the week. Saturday to Saturday 
Meals are $15 A DAY?

Meals How are They going to work two meals a day breakfast and dinner? Or 3 meals a day?I might bring along some stuff to pack a lunch, figure we will be out hunting most of day. Not sure how you guys did it last year. I also going to bring some venison Hot dogs. If we get a head count I will know how many rolls to get .Is there anything else I need to bring?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Saturday til I leave for me. I'm planning on Sat til Sat but if I kill out early I might leave Thursday or Friday and do a little sight seeing on the way home.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Don't forget to bring a camp chair everyone! I think we were a couple short last year.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

Levi Billy and I are in on the meals from Sat to Mon and Im up for alil wager on big buck and first kill if we have a scale we could also do big doe


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Meals*

We will probably do 2 meals for sure, breakfast and dinner. I forgot, but will get my butcher to add some lunch meat and cheese for sandwiches. Drinks, and snacks we will leave up to the individuals.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

is there a grocery store or wal mart around torrington or the camp


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*groceries*

About 15 miles away, but ronnie also runs one, so we have an inside track on some of the stuff. I think Brian is bringing his shower, but i still went to town and showered at the truck stop. We can pick stuff up then too.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> We will probably do 2 meals for sure, breakfast and dinner. I forgot, but will get my butcher to add some lunch meat and cheese for sandwiches. Drinks, and snacks we will leave up to the individuals.


sounds like this will work perfect.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Will be there 15 - 24 Aug. Count me in on the meals...Even tagged out I will probably hang out ..be a decoy holder on the spot and stalks or whatever(keep the comments to yourselves you sicko's). This sounds like fun. Bringing the onions, perogies and smokies..will need to get the sour cream when I get down there. I plan on staying out all day or until I get heat stroke..so will pack a lunch...road trip in 6 days. Anything else I can bring let me know.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I will bring a couple #'s each of venison salami, bologna, and cheese and jalepeno salami. That should help with lunches.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

sounds like a blast but I drew an Antelope tag for Nevada along with a Deer and Elk Tag. I hope you get it pulled together.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Don't forget to bring a camp chair everyone! I think we were a couple short last year.


YES GREAT IDEA KORY...



bartman3562 said:


> We will probably do 2 meals for sure, breakfast and dinner. I forgot, but will get my butcher to add some lunch meat and cheese for sandwiches. Drinks, and snacks we will leave up to the individuals.


 ya Steve, i am in for sat. sunday. tuesday,weds. fri, sat. sunday....7 days i won't be there some mornings but thats o.k.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ok ya now me i'm in for the meals,get candy bars bread exc. in town.bringing some extra goods also.i have two chairs,steve you got on i know.trucks done have to explan in camp bunch of dealer crap.still can't get cabelas sale flyer to come up,blank picture.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Im in on meals figure Saturday through Friday.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> Im in on meals figure Saturday through Friday.


 Joe,
goat is coming along nicely, should be good and dry by the hunt...:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

boswhia said:


> Will be there 15 - 24 Aug. Count me in on the meals...Even tagged out I will probably hang out ..*be a decoy holder on the spot and stalks* or whatever(keep the comments to yourselves you sicko's). This sounds like fun. Bringing the onions, perogies and smokies..will need to get the sour cream when I get down there. I plan on staying out all day or until I get heat stroke..so will pack a lunch...road trip in 6 days. Anything else I can bring let me know.


Kory might be looking for someone to hold his decoy 
(but, only do this if you have quick reflexes!)


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> Kory might be looking for someone to hold his decoy
> (but, only do this if you have quick reflexes!)


Just don't hold the top of the decoy and you 'should' be fine. You'll have to sign a release before you go with me though!:wink:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I will have a extra camp chair ,Iif any one wants to use it.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

getting ready for an afternoon scout trip.. just can't stand it, been shooting got a new pair of boots...and a ton of taxi work to do but my mind won't stay away from goat huntn! i gotta go:darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Kory*



orduckhunter said:


> Kory might be looking for someone to hold his decoy
> (but, only do this if you have quick reflexes!)


I think I would rather be the camera man. They are usually always BEHIND the shooter :shade:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I've watched about 50 hunting shows this past week...while doing paperwork, and finally yesterday there was an antelope hunt on. It's crazy it seemed like 3-4 months ago that was all that was on. Now they don't show hardly any of those shows. It was the one with Fred Eichler...sat a couple days in the blind and saw nothing, then ended up getting one s&s.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Did we get a head count?
How many guys do we have?


shoot my last 3-d tomarrow and then Bow will be in the case untill I get out there.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*this is the last report i seen....*



2arrow1 said:


> group is -------------meal list
> 1-manboy -------------manboy
> 2-huntnmuleys---------huntnmuleys
> 3-mjoe79 --------------mjoe79
> ...


 i think this is it?:shade:


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

billy or bill is bambohunter so it looks like 12 only 4 more days and the okies are invading wyoming


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*12*



masonbanta said:


> billy or bill is bambohunter so it looks like 12 only 4 more days and the okies are invading wyoming


well thats still a good # of guys!:darkbeer:
just to let everyone know i seen a huge goat yesterday...he looked like wide boy with more mass and length than mjoe's goat...he was huge! biggest goat i ever seen...and i got him dialed in watched him for 45 mins....


seen a 150" whitetail! ya remember the green field with all those buck antelope last year, yep right there...he is a 5x5 with a 5" kicker...he is nice, he wouldn't stick around for pics...
oh i got a couple picks of a 11" goat herding up 6-8 does on Kory's hill, they were in bow range of the road! Brad's favorite kind!lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> well thats still a good # of guys!:darkbeer:
> just to let everyone know i seen a huge goat yesterday...he looked like wide boy with more mass and length than mjoe's goat...he was huge! biggest goat i ever seen...and i got him dialed in watched him for 45 mins....
> 
> 
> ...




man I starting to get excited 
:wav::wav::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

which hill is "kory's hill"? Is it where the heart buck was last year? The property where all the bucks were in the green field is where I killed both mine last year. That's where I was planning on trying a treestand by the pond....and Steve is wanting to hunt a blind on that pond too....at least I think it's that pond. There is also a pond on the back side of the property but there were the cattle and wild horses that attacked me there last year. That's real close to where you missed that doe Ronnie:wink:. Cat's out of the bag now. It was kinda my fault because I stayed behind a bit and didn't range her for ya though.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> man I starting to get excited
> :wav::wav::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


starting? I'm bouncing off the walls!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

well just put the milk ham into cooker,italian goat :thumbs_up:thumbs_up.packing the bow case today street cloths when dryers done.oil change tomorrow then twiddle my thumbs tell thursday.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*what pond?*



Skeptic said:


> which hill is "kory's hill"? Is it where the heart buck was last year? The property where all the bucks were in the green field is where I killed both mine last year. That's where I was planning on trying a treestand by the pond....and Steve is wanting to hunt a blind on that pond too....at least I think it's that pond. There is also a pond on the back side of the property but there were the cattle and wild horses that attacked me there last year. That's real close to where you missed that doe Ronnie:wink:. Cat's out of the bag now. It was kinda my fault because I stayed behind a bit and didn't range her for ya though.


that thing is a dry patch of dirt! no water at all, across the road on the north there is a wind mill, taht is where they are all getting water....and at mjoe's wind mill.....
Kory's hill...you know that mountain that you chased goats at all week...and never hit anything.....lol


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Bigger pond*



Skeptic said:


> which hill is "kory's hill"? Is it where the heart buck was last year? The property where all the bucks were in the green field is where I killed both mine last year. That's where I was planning on trying a treestand by the pond....and Steve is wanting to hunt a blind on that pond too....at least I think it's that pond. There is also a pond on the back side of the property but there were the cattle and wild horses that attacked me there last year. That's real close to where you missed that doe Ronnie:wink:. Cat's out of the bag now. It was kinda my fault because I stayed behind a bit and didn't range her for ya though.


I am planning on sitting the bigger pond. I have a cure for wild horses :mg:


----------



## bambohunter (Aug 20, 2007)

Does Ronnie got any freezer space open up there just curious how to preserve the meat as hot as it is I would like to freeZe one pretty quick? What did you guys do last year?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

bambohunter said:


> Does Ronnie got any freezer space open up there just curious how to preserve the meat as hot as it is I would like to freeZe one pretty quick? What did you guys do last year?


Coolers and refill the ice every day. I got one early in the week and one the last day last year....and meat was awesome!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> that thing is a dry patch of dirt! no water at all, across the road on the north there is a wind mill, taht is where they are all getting water....and at mjoe's wind mill.....
> Kory's hill...you know that mountain that you chased goats at all week...and never hit anything.....lol


Oh OK that is the heart buck hill. I was able to manage to miss him last year at 30 yds. I might still put a stand in one of those trees if I can. Bought a new cheapo game cam I might put out in spot Friday just to see what's moving when no one is there.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bambohunter said:


> Does Ronnie got any freezer space open up there just curious how to preserve the meat as hot as it is I would like to freeZe one pretty quick? What did you guys do last year?


we will use my dad's freezer trailer, as long as someone brings a generator, we will have alot of room for frozen items...:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I can barely stand reading these posts :crybaby2:

I'll have to tough it out, tho!

good luck to all you guys

I can't wait to see all the pics!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

manboy said:


> that thing is a dry patch of dirt! no water at all, across the road on the north there is a wind mill, taht is where they are all getting water....and at mjoe's wind mill.....
> Kory's hill...you know that mountain that you chased goats at all week...and never hit anything.....lol



I beleive the wind mill on the north side is on private......I did see someone with a blind set up there last year.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> I beleive the wind mill on the north side is on private......I did see someone with a blind set up there last year.


you are right on Joe.....but there is a couple good trails going into the public, a really good place for the blind...might just be where i hunt a couple days?


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Catching up*

I was without internet access all weekend so i need to catch up. 

Steve, 

I will eat any meals that are cooked.


Chris, 

Nice tattoo.


----------



## bambohunter (Aug 20, 2007)

manboy said:


> we will use my dad's freezer trailer, as long as someone brings a generator, we will have alot of room for frozen items...:darkbeer:


I think mason has a generator at his shop? Sold mine to my neighbor, guess I could rob it back for the trip. We will see what we come up with....
How many acres are we talking about getting to go on. Just trying to figure if I need to try to squeeze in on the already taken water holes or ? Just disappear each day and scurry around for them. I dont want to be stepping on anybodys toes for there water holes they dub theres. We will be bringing my double bull, but Im kinda wanting to do some spot and stock. Looked at the weather, shows rain up there friday and saturday?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

one thing to think about, lots of rain lately...i think theyll still be hitting water, but, im just saying........


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bambohunter said:


> I think mason has a generator at his shop? Sold mine to my neighbor, guess I could rob it back for the trip. We will see what we come up with....
> How many acres are we talking about getting to go on. Just trying to figure if I need to try to squeeze in on the already taken water holes or ? Just disappear each day and scurry around for them. I dont want to be stepping on anybodys toes for there water holes they dub theres. We will be bringing my double bull, but Im kinda wanting to do some spot and stock. Looked at the weather, shows rain up there friday and saturday?


lol, how many acres????? i couldnt even venture a guess........


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> lol, how many acres????? i couldnt even venture a guess........


more like how many square miles!


and the answer is - too many to count


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd say around 1,000,000 acres we'll have access to. It should be enough.

Us that went last year just have some spots that we liked that we know we want to try again. There is a TON of property to hunt though!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

the generator i'm bringing is 1000 watt cont. so with all the rain its more green than tan it the fields.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> the generator i'm bringing is 1000 watt cont. so with all the rain its more green than tan it the fields.


well sundance is still green, normal....newcastle and our hunt area has browned up other than the drainage areas....
the problem with water hole, is there is one aabout every low spot right now, and if we keep getting 2" of rain aday...hard to sit by a pond.....



acres.....more then you could even dream of....i have no problem taking you all of them, but bring your credit card because the area is huge....think of a tringle.....75miles by 65 miles by 45 miles.....that is the area, and between walkin and public it is right at 40% huntable...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> well sundance is still green, normal....newcastle and our hunt area has browned up other than the drainage areas....
> the problem with water hole, is there is one aabout every low spot right now, and if we keep getting 2" of rain aday...hard to sit by a pond.....
> 
> 
> ...


do you serve lunch, too?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

manboy said:


> well sundance is still green, normal....newcastle and our hunt area has browned up other than the drainage areas....
> the problem with water hole, is there is one aabout every low spot right now, and if we keep getting 2" of rain aday...hard to sit by a pond.....
> 
> 
> ...





orduckhunter said:


> do you serve lunch, too?


Credit card, and KNEE PADS. Must be able to bail from truck, with bow, at high rates of speed :mg:


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

lol thats not that hard but i recommend a helmet more than knee pads for that only 3 more days and i am there


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ahh, we give ronnie crap,but wackem sits in the back and never shouts stop.he just watchs maybe his:idea1:was road kill.:hungry:.he'll eat anything.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I will have my wifes cel phone for this trip. If anyone needs to or thinks they might need to get ahold of me PM me for the #. Mike has it. My old #'s my wife will have the phones since she's working for me while I'm gone.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

I thought I read where Wyoming Game & Fish had canceled all out of state hunting for antelope starting this Friday. Something about too many hunters in the Newcastle area. Did you guys read that. Orduckhunter didn't you read it too?


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

car said:


> I thought I read where Wyoming Game & Fish had canceled all out of state hunting for antelope starting this Friday. Something about too many hunters in the Newcastle area. Did you guys read that. Orduckhunter didn't you read it too?


yeah - but I didn't care, since I wasn't going!


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

oh well guess that will just have to find me Ronnie i will be calling fri when we get closer to the area to get directions


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> I will have my wifes cel phone for this trip. If anyone needs to or thinks they might need to get ahold of me PM me for the #. .


Hey Kory I have your wifes # also :shade: 



man you walked into that one


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Hey Kory I have your wifes # also :shade:
> 
> 
> 
> man you walked into that one


lol


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> Hey Kory I have your wifes # also :shade:
> 
> 
> 
> man you walked into that one


It's OK, I figured that extra 50 grand last year came from someone! I appreciate you buying me a new truck!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

It is the least I could do.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

*side dish*

Here is a side dish that im bringing, should go great with some goat back straps.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> Here is a side dish that im bringing, should go great with some goat back straps.


That's a pretty small bowl for 12 guys.


Looks good!:thumbs_up


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> yeah - but I didn't care, since I wasn't going!


I've lost track. Is this the year that the prairie is full of rabbits? If so since they can't hunt antelope maybe they can hunt jack rabbits.

The good news about antelope season is it will start back up on Oct 12 for non-resident.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

mjoe79 said:


> Here is a side dish that im bringing, should go great with some goat back straps.


lord your REALLY gonna be pissed when that all falls on the ground!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> lord your really gonna be pissed when that all falls on the ground!!


:roflmao:


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Well I tried holding off as long as I could to make the decision and traveling made it for me. I will not be able to make the bow hunt I leave for Argentina the 20th and return on the Sep. 3rd then leave for Canada (Bear) on the 7th till the 13th. Good news is I did sell a unit in the Blackhills so I will be up there mid to late September and will hopefully add a week to the trip to hunt what ever season it ends up being. I would really like to hang out with you guys again and spend some time in the wild. 

Will you have anything going on later in September?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Well just finished dial things in on the bow, I good tell 50yards as long as I don't have any coffee LOL 

Will be packing everything up today. 

Weather Friday will be a little warm


Thursday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 57. Southwest wind between 7 and 9 mph. 

Friday: A slight chance of thunderstorms. Partly cloudy, with a high near 91. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Friday Night: A chance of thunderstorms. Partly cloudy, with a low around 57. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday: A chance of thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 79. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday Night: A chance of thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 54. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Sunday: A slight chance of thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 81. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Sunday Night: A slight chance of thunderstorms. Partly cloudy, with a low around 57. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Monday: A slight chance of thunderstorms. Partly cloudy, with a high near 84. Chance of precipitation is 20%.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Rain*

Guess that is a good question. Where we are camping, does it drain well if it does rain. Not quite sure how water proof the old tent is.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

propane filled going for peachs and making cobbler tomorrow.
was think if everyones in camp fri evening, good night to do the pizza barn that way dont have to cook.any thoughts.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> Southwest wind between 7 and 9 mph.


don't believe it - at least not out on the prairie!

more like between 27 and 99 mph!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> propane filled going for peachs and making cobbler tomorrow.
> was think if everyones in camp fri evening, good night to do the pizza barn that way dont have to cook.any thoughts.


My vote would be mid week, But will do what ever you guys want.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*The wait is over*

Well Boys 
I am loaded and will be pulling out of here at 4:00 am , will make Iowa the first night , Then wall SD the next. Will see you all on friday.

THE WAIT IS OVER

:wav::dancing::dancing::dancing::wav:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

mikedgates said:


> My vote would be mid week, But will do what ever you guys want.


Im fine with either. But we should go there when Brad and Ronnie can go.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> lord your REALLY gonna be pissed when that all falls on the ground!!


Ill just scoup it back in the pot and stir it up a little, Wackem will never know the difference.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

i am going to be packing up tomorrow and getting ready to go we are going to try and build a gambrel for the pickup for some skinning action mikedgates becareful and we will see you fri


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Kory, are you bringing a game cart? I was thinking of leaving mine home.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> Kory, are you bringing a game cart? I was thinking of leaving mine home.


Yep, it's already loaded! 

Just have to throw the bow and another cooler in the truck Thursday morning. I'm heading out at 5 AM Thursday. Will see you in Wall Thursday night Mike!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm bringing 100 12x8x30 Food Safe poly bags for meat. I stick whole 1/4s in em at home....but they are only 1 mil thick, so bone will poke through if sharp.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*pizza barn*

well guys i am thinking friday would be a good night, Brad and i will be around over the weekend, then Brad to work 4 days, me in and out...then i think a couple guys leave like tuesday or so...and friday we could get camp set, scout and then meet up at the pizza barn for dinner and decide you going where opening morning......


oh and who's going to be at cabelas in rapid thursday? i need 1 item for camp! let me know thanks guys.....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Ronnie,

Not Thursday but I was planning on going by on Friday morning on my way in.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Have one*



masonbanta said:


> i am going to be packing up tomorrow and getting ready to go we are going to try and build a gambrel for the pickup for some skinning action mikedgates becareful and we will see you fri


I already have one, goes into the receiver on a truck, and will have it at camp for all to use. Have pics on here somewhere but can't find them. It has 6' of height (from hitch), rope pulleys, and gambrel.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

be safe driving - I'll be watching for photos!

(tho, Friday afternoon I'll begin a 12 hour drive south - catch some sleep, visit with family some, attend a wedding - and Sunday morning at 6 I'll begin driving back home)


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Everyone have a safe trip and good luck


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

thats good to know we were trying to figure out how tall to make it i am also bringing some mineral tubs we use them down here as gut buckets makes life alot easier im all ready just need to find my cot pad and im all set to go


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

manboy said:


> then meet up at the pizza barn for dinner and decide you going where opening morning......


PIZZA BARN! Count me in.

How ya doing Ronnie? I am getting ready for my Goat trip to Ne in September.:shade:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*wife's cell phone*



Skeptic said:


> I will have my wifes cel phone for this trip. If anyone needs to or thinks they might need to get ahold of me PM me for the #. Mike has it. My old #'s my wife will have the phones since she's working for me while I'm gone.


Kory, 

Don't worry about pm'ing me your wife's cell phone number. I already have it. You know you are out of town alot. :teeth:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*gut bucket!*



masonbanta said:


> thats good to know we were trying to figure out how tall to make it i am also bringing some mineral tubs we use them down here as gut buckets makes life alot easier im all ready just need to find my cot pad and im all set to go


just leave the gut buckets at homeukey:....we just gut and leave in field...good bait!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Gut Buckets*



manboy said:


> just leave the gut buckets at homeukey:....we just gut and leave in field...good bait!



I thought we were using the collect the guts to make chitlins one night


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> I thought we were using the collect the guts to make chitlins one night


I'll make em for ya if you eat em. I'll be honest though....I'm not the best at cleaning them things. You might have a surprise or two. ukey:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hot damn its time guys!!!! drive safe, see u all in a couple days. party on!!!!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*surprise*

As long as it is cooked in grease at 350 degrees or above it is all good.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll pass on that!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*News*

Did you guys here the news? They found out what happened with Steve Tyler.














Seems a short bald guy was yelling about Wackem and I love you, and when he came over to see, the flash from the camera bounced off the bald head, blinded him, and as he spun around trying to see, he fell off the stage. I hear they have a $10,000 reward for info. You guys got any clues? :dontknow:


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

LMAO

The funny thing about this is I started to post the same thing. Then I got to thinking about payback time while I'm out there hunting in Oct. Figured it wasn't worth it. lol


No I have no idea who that could have been.:teeth:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Got my last 6 miles in jogging before leaving. Just 17 hrs left before departure. New engine is running good. Wife is trained. Life is good!:darkbeer:

Can't wait to BS with ya's at the Pizza Barn Friday night!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> . Wife is trained. Life is good!:darkbeer:


 Not yet just wait till you leave town. J/K

Man you guys have fun and be safe on the road


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Wackem said:


> I thought we were using the collect the guts to make chitlins one night


what the heck are chitlins?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> what the heck are chitlins?


comfort food, I think it's actually chitterlings. We used to sell a TON of em when I ran a store in East St. Louis at the holidays. I never tried em though!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*pig guts*

Take pig guts, turn them inside out, and fry. That is chitlins :mg: And there is a reason the first letter is only one off from being correct


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*joe*



mjoe79 said:


> what the heck are chitlins?


mjoe, 

lets just say you could throw them on the ground and no one would know the difference.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> mjoe,
> 
> lets just say you could throw them on the ground and no one would know the difference.


So kinda like hot dogs?:noidea:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

bartman, u got some bad info......tyler actually fell because he saw some short bald guy surrounded by about 100 naked hot chicks....he was too impressed to sing!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> bartman, u got some bad info......tyler actually fell because he saw some short bald guy surrounded by about 100 naked hot chicks....he was too impressed to sing!


I thought 94 of those chicks weren't so hot!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

all i want is what brad was on for the concert,100 babes yeah.brads gone wild.:whip2:
ok chris travelin food is ready


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Are you guys going to Wy to hunt or to eat???


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Food.*

That should last us for the first 30 miles.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

car said:


> Are you guys going to Wy to hunt or to eat???


well the foods that were cooked last year made me join in on the meal deal that bartman has going on! 

so whats the bet guys first goat, or first buck? i am shooting good, about a 3" 60 yrd 3 arrow group tonight....:shade:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Leaving IL! See ya's tomorrow!!!!:darkbeer::shade:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*bets*



manboy said:


> well the foods that were cooked last year made me join in on the meal deal that bartman has going on!
> 
> so whats the bet guys first goat, or first buck? i am shooting good, about a 3" 60 yrd 3 arrow group tonight....:shade:


I'm in for $10 each, first kill, and biggest buck. C'mon guys, I know there's enough ego on this thread to challenge me :shade:

PS: Brian, finding a newborn that can't run yet doesn't count


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

it shows the precision shooting ya got milk at 50yds.truck being packed waiting on chris,think i have a samich and a nap.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

GOOD LUCK GUYS!!!!!
Be safe and have fun.:smile:

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Stopped for lunch in sioux city. Only about 400 miles left for today.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Ready*

Truck loaded here too. Nap sounds good. Those steaks sure look good in that cooler  Hope they make it all the way there. Might have to stop and BBQ. Gotta love havin a butcher for a good friend. Got some deer sausage, some with cheese, wild hog sausage, wild hog brauts, wld hog hot links. I just ask him to clean out the cooler :darkbeer: I think we'll be ok, but my diet may suffer greatly. Cya all soon.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

levi and i are s of garden city ks only 5 more hours to sidney for tonight billy got stiffed by his boss and couldnt get off well be safe and see ya tommorrow


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*mjoe's*

at camp...well i think it was him...had a hot dog cooker there and a couple coolers, i am guessing those are full of hot dogs.
i set the 5th wheel and left right at dark, so my guess is joe is getting in some early scouting in!
i will be back home on sunday night, i will bring some pics, and maybe some goat steaks home!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> at camp...well i think it was him...had a hot dog cooker there and a couple coolers, i am guessing those are full of hot dogs.
> i set the 5th wheel and left right at dark, so my guess is joe is getting in some early scouting in!
> i will be back home on sunday night, i will bring some pics, and maybe some goat steaks home!


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

made it to sidney stopping at cabelas in the am and headed to camp


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

This post has died off a little since most are on the road. It looked like they may have got a little rain today.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I wish I could have gone back this year but I only have so much vac and can only afford so many tags.


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

I think Mason might have a laptop with him so maybe tomorrow evening we'll have a picture or two! Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Good luck guys I wish I was there.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

OH NO, I'm so sorry. I was going to have White Castles for everyone shipped next day air to Wy for all to enjoy. I hope Brad is not too upset. Maybe when I go out in Oct I'll bring some with me.Sorry guys.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well everyone is out hunting. i worked thursday night and was mega busy yesterday, so exhausted. so i stayed at my home and just got up, am going out right now....will post soon


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like fun....maybe someday I'll get to head out west and get to experience antelope hunting!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well, i dont know all details, but i guess shots were fired, and i think missed....AND IT WAS NOT KORY!!!!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

huntnmuleys said:


> well, i dont know all details, but i guess shots were fired, and i think missed....AND IT WAS NOT KORY!!!!!!!


thanks for the updates...

really looking forward to making my trip out!!!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> well, i dont know all details, but i guess shots were fired, and i think missed....AND IT WAS NOT KORY!!!!!!!


oh, the suspense

I'm down in Cali - wishing I was in WY!

I'll check back in later, and hopefully see some pics!

tell the guys good luck, brad


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

car said:


> OH NO, I'm so sorry. I was going to have White Castles for everyone shipped next day air to Wy for all to enjoy. I hope Brad is not too upset. Maybe when I go out in Oct I'll bring some with me.Sorry guys.


When in October do you plan to go out? Are you taking Rifle or bow?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

well, im home. staying here this weekend, next week after day shifts in camp. i guess a doe hit the ground today. not sure how many shots were fired or who all shot, but i guess there is proof mikedgates shot, should be good eatin...


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Hopperton said:


> When in October do you plan to go out? Are you taking Rifle or bow?


We are leaving Sat Oct 10th, will get to Newcastle Sunday afternoon.Maybe hunt on Monday, scout for sure. With only one tag I don't want to burn it right away.


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors (Feb 27, 2007)

car said:


> We are leaving Sat Oct 10th, will get to Newcastle Sunday afternoon.Maybe hunt on Monday, scout for sure. With only one tag I don't want to burn it right away.


To bad you weren't leaving a month earlier, we could've car pulled.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*this weekend...*

well guys i am at work for a couple days....the hunt...

it has been alot of fun. not sure whats up with huntnmuleys, he hasn't been around much, i think he found a blind date or something, kinda worried about the little guy....


o.k. mikegates, 60 shot a fawn....:slice:
mason shot the dirt a couple times the first day....2nd day he didn't say much....i guess he doesn't want me to post to many dirt steak pics....lol

2arrow1...shot a doe...big doe...



2 other guys got shots and misses....and 2 guys have tracking jobs today....


and now for the man of the hour!
ya i shot a 65" goat! not the best shot, infact it was my worst shot ever on an animal that i recovered! but he died in 40 secs...ya a texas heart shot!
will post pics tonight after work!
oh. and before i get to much razzing about...i missed 2 bigger goats!




RODNEY, i saw 4 monsters on public....2arrow1 and i snuck up on 2 huge bucks to 50 yards and got great pics for u......a 26" 6x5 he has a 5" kicker....
and a 28" 5x4....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

sounds like a good start to the season! - congrats to all who filled a tag so far - I'm sure more will fall!

I got my mount on the wall - here he is - thanks again Ronnie!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> well guys i am at work for a couple days....the hunt...
> 
> it has been alot of fun. not sure whats up with huntnmuleys, he hasn't been around much, i think he found a blind date or something, kinda worried about the little guy....
> 
> ...




Sounds like you guys had a great time.

Sounds like some nice deer, cant wait to see the pics.

Just a few more weeks and I wil be there...:smile:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

just got some news....Bartman put one in the cooler!:darkbeer:

and a P AND Y buck is down! way to go MIKEGATES....:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> just got some news....Bartman put one in the cooler!:darkbeer:
> 
> and a P AND Y buck is down! way to go MIKEGATES....:darkbeer:



:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

huntnmuleys said:


> well, i dont know all details, but i guess shots were fired, and i think missed....AND IT WAS NOT KORY!!!!!!!




Go get em Kory.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

manboy said:


> well guys i am at work for a couple days....the hunt...
> 
> It has been alot of fun. Not sure whats up with huntnmuleys, he hasn't been around much, i think he found a blind date or something, kinda worried about the little guy....
> 
> ...


good job mike---i knew you could do it.

Popeye


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

manboy said:


> just got some news....Bartman put one in the cooler!:darkbeer:
> 
> and a P AND Y buck is down! way to go MIKEGATES....:darkbeer:


 hEY hEY hEY,,,,Nice work Mike did you have to take your shoes of and sneak up on him.LOL:darkbeer:


popeye


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Somebody quit flingin' arrows and post PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Worthless w/o 'em!!
Way to go guys!


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

manboy said:


> well guys i am at work for a couple days....the hunt...
> 
> It has been alot of fun. Not sure whats up with huntnmuleys, he hasn't been around much, i think he found a blind date or something, kinda worried about the little guy....
> 
> ...


good job mike---i knew you could do it.

Popeye


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

a pic of my goat....:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> a pic of my goat....:darkbeer:


nice old goat in the picture!

(oh, and the pronghorn looks pretty nice, too!)


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> nice old goat in the picture!
> 
> (oh, and the pronghorn looks pretty nice, too!)


ya i passed him up first then he and a doe came by, was going for the doe and she didn't stop so he got it....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

just moving it back up to the top


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Keep us informed guys.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> Keep us informed guys.


well i guess they are trying to recover mikes today:secret:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*as of 8-17-09*

we have 6 goats stacked up! thats not bad for bowhuntn....10 guys....only 1 goat was shot from a blind.....



new update Kory missed again...i think he is at 5 misses now..lol...:zip:


----------



## bowhntr33 (Aug 10, 2006)

awesome guys!! good luck...i'm gonna try and go with you guys one of these times!!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 smoked a doe with wackem holding the black cow decoy!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*Wackem did it!*

he has broke the wide boy curse!


he just gutted a 13 1/2" heavy mass goat! and yes its his!!!:darkbeer: 70"+

way to go wackem...man that angus decoy is doing the trick today....


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

just got home yea i smoked some of that sage brush with the tekans and got a doe last night that was unable to recover she hauled and went at least 800yds and acted like nothing and kept going will be going back in oct with the bangstick


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

sounds like some success!

way to go all - and post pics soon!


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah lets see some picture.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

since all these guys are out hunting, this thread sure drops out of sight in a hurry

ttt


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

i would post pics but i dont have any other than some out of the blind it was a blast cant wait to get back in oct and then again next year


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

pics


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> pics


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

well guys i was at camp tuesday evening and wednesday, rain and windy all day wednesday, so only 1 doe smoked...bartman...


the news today is 4 doe's down!!!! and a couple misses at bucks.....


so out of 10 hunters we have 14 goats on the ground! not bad for archery, and again still only 1 goat from a blind........

Kory, has even shot 2 goats now....ofcoarse we even count the one that fit in a small lunch pail......:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

sounds like fun!


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Glad you're filling tags.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*15....*

well we are at 15! 

BOSWHIA has a buck in the freezer trailer! a 12" goat around a 62-65" buck.....:darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> well guys i was at camp tuesday evening and wednesday, rain and windy all day wednesday, so only 1 doe smoked...bartman...
> 
> 
> the news today is 4 doe's down!!!! and a couple misses at bucks.....
> ...


Man I cant hardly wait to get out there....:smile:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

there gonna need the servers to update for all the pics...

there up to 20 antelope for the week! bucks so far, manboy, wackem, bartman, 2arrow1, boshwia, and mjoe. skeptic done tomorrow, but still has a morning (dont feel bad for him, hes got 3 does) and mikedgates still has 5 days. hell get his. knocking em dead, and some nice ones too. i get to hunt tomorrow finally, truck fixed and im good to go. cant wait...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> there gonna need the servers to update for all the pics...
> 
> there up to 20 antelope for the week! bucks so far, manboy, wackem, bartman, 2arrow1, boshwia, and mjoe. skeptic done tomorrow, but still has a morning (dont feel bad for him, hes got 3 does) and mikedgates still has 5 days. hell get his. knocking em dead, and some nice ones too. i get to hunt tomorrow finally, truck fixed and im good to go. cant wait...


thanks for the update brad - I was wondering where you've been - sorry you've had truck troubles

man I'm really envious of all these guys who are there hunting! - but I'm glad they've got goats on the ground!

I hope the pics get posted soon


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*Dances with snakes*

My new nickname . In 2 years of AT antelope hunts there has been a total of 3 rattlesnakes encountered by all hunters combined In the field and yours truely has the unique pleasure of all 3 encounters. I shot 2 of them and mike shot the other.

As of noon today 21 goats killed by 9 hunters. The okies struck out but they were only in camp 3 days. Everyone else killed goats. 

I had a really neat encounter this morning with Ronnie that will have everyone else jealous but ill let the pics do the talking when i get home tomorrow night!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*22 now*

Another doe for Mike.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

can't wait to see the pics - glad everyone did so well
also, last year Brad shot a buzz-worm, and Chris (RiverGhost) photographed the hit!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

and, Kory, I doubt that I'll be jealous of what you and Ronnie have goin' on!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

I post some pics in the morning. Let me just say I had way too much fun on this trip, great people and great goats.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

way fun hunt...mike still working over those goats....:thumbs_up


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm glad everyone had a good time. I've been out there 3 times and have never seen any snakes. Not even with Brad lol.

I have 7 more weeks to go and I'll be out there. Can't wait.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ok, so the score jumped from 20 to 22 today....ill put up number 21.

nice stalk down a creek bottom, 60 yard shot and the best antelope ive taken with any weapon. should score out between 76 and 79, not sure where yet, but a huge buck for area 7. think the game warden about crapped when he saw it.
we had a hell uva year out here...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

nice buck, brad!


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

huntnmuleys said:


> ok, so the score jumped from 20 to 22 today....ill put up number 21.
> 
> nice stalk down a creek bottom, 60 yard shot and the best antelope ive taken with any weapon. should score out between 76 and 79, not sure where yet, but a huge buck for area 7. think the game warden about crapped when he saw it.
> we had a hell uva year out here...


Nice goat ...is that the one at the water hole?

Thanks to everyone that was at AT antelope 09..I can't remember having such a great time on a hunt..if I didn't shoot a thing it would still be a success because of what I learned from a great bunch of guys and the fun at camp and on the drives to the hunt areas. Hope you all make it home safe and sound.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

no, i got to the waterhole at first light, but there already there, so this was in another spot. actually, if i would have realized it would be light that early id have got up earlier....lucky i didnt.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats Brad, very nice goat.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Brad you're the man. How was last night?


----------



## skull (Nov 29, 2005)

Congrats Brad, nice one :thumbs_up


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*home*

heres some pics of are three bucks,joe ,ray and ronnies i don't have.drooling is ok.was a great hunt and fun time.been up 24 hrs goning to crash enjoy.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is Ray's and my goats.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Great goat Brad, the body on him looks huge.


Doesnt Brad and Ronnie make goat hunting look so easy? Here is a pic of ronnie goat, but its not very good.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

The weather was a little crapy the first night in camp and no one could figure out how to open the awning on the camper.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Brad lost the directions for setting up his tent, this was the best he could do from looking at the picture on the box.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

the three amegos chris 3 tags/1 buck(p&y) 2 does,steve 4 tags 1 buck 3 does,brian 4 tags 1buck 3 does that truck went 100 percent 11 for 11.would have never imagined it.
O ya my 6 yard shot the only shot i had at him.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

or was that his tent after the blind date.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

great hunt - looks like speedgoat taxidermy might be busy again this year!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*09 hunt*

Simply amazing this year. Not many goats visible the first day, but the numbers went up each day. Never would of dreamed you could harvest 4 animals in 7 days ( other than hogs ). And that was with a screw up in the blind ( hit edge of cloth ) which cost me a doe ( would have been #4 doe ). All the other ones were spot and stalk. Didn't think I could do it, and ended up being a much better way to hunt. First one was a sneak over a hill top, followed by a 65 yard shot. Second was a miss at 60, but she circled around, and at 50, the arrow went true. Third was another sneak over a rock crest. She cam out broadside at 44 yards, and was toast. Did miss a big boy at 65 though. Not sure what happened, but just shaved his briskit. Could see the cut as he dissappeared, but it was just a flesh wound. The last one was the buck, and most proud of that one. Up a hill, behind the sage, only to see he had moved on me. Still, managed to see him first, ranged him at 33, and let her fly. Definately most exciting shot I have taken since 2002. He didn't quite make book, but him and the memory will be hanging on my wall soon. I am doing the euro mount myself. Once the poper shows up, I'll do another full mount. It was a spectatular hunt, and will go down in the books as one of the best. Thanks again to Manboy for the help, 2arrow1 and wackem for the ride, and everyone else for the great camp. :thumbs_up


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

very nice, steve - all those goats you guys got really make me wish I could have gone this year!
who knows, I might have even killed one this time! 
I'll have to do it some other time, tho


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

It was really special that 3 buck were shot on the last day and Ray shot his buck the day before, an hour before dark. Sneaking with the cow and being there for wackem buck was a hunt I will never forget, it was awesome.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Here is what you guys missed the last morning when Ronnie and I got up at 3:30! About 10 goats were killed within 1 mile of these!!!:wink:










Definately made it well worth it to get up that early! We watched these guys for about 20 minutes within rifle range!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll post more pics tomorrow. Gonna take family out to dinner and catch up on some sleep. This was a hell of a fun hunt! Can't wait to do it again next year! Got to see Joe shoot his first archery goat and Mike shoot his first spot and stalk goat. Although I didn't shoot a buck I did take 3 does...all spot and stalk.....and now I have an excuse to go back in rifle season and also shoot a mulie!:tongue:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Here is what you guys missed the last morning when Ronnie and I got up at 3:30! About 10 goats were killed within 1 mile of these!!!:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok - maybe I _am_ a bit jealous!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow Kory, that had to be fun to see.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> Wow Kory, that had to be fun to see.


It was awesome! Totally made the 3:30 wake up worth it!!!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

did the Canadian make it home eh?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*bartman that brute*

you skinned is down!!! Mike is on his way tomy house with him in the element.....way to go mike...brad is going to post some pics soon!!!


so everyone had a good trip EH!:thumbs_up


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*Congrats Mike!*

I'll be going back during rifle to get my buck...and a mulie while I'm at it.

I was the only guy that stayed more than 3 days that didn't get a buck...but I did get 3 does and the 9 of us took 23 goats total in 9 days(some stayed less). It was a hell of a fun hunt!

Here are the ladies!

























I also had the pleasure of crawling face to face with rattlesnakes 3 times this trip! No pics yet but should have those in about a week.

The last morning got up at 3:30 with manboy from AT and we were lucky enough to see this!:jam: This is the first time in my life I've seen elk during a hunt....including the 2 weeks I elk hunted 3 years ago.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> you skinned is down!!! Mike is on his way tomy house with him in the element.....way to go mike...brad is going to post some pics soon!!!
> 
> 
> so everyone had a good trip EH!:thumbs_up


Sounds like everyone had a blast.

about 4 more weeks:tongue:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

I hope Canada made it across the border, eh. You wouldnt think he would need his gps, eh to find his way back home, eh.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

heres miked's buck, ill let him tell the tale...


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

way to go Mike!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> heres miked's buck, ill let him tell the tale...


Awesome job Mike! Can't wait to hear the whole story!:thumbs_up


----------



## wrp (Jun 19, 2009)

*nice goat*

congrats from all of us here in ny! cant we for u to get back for a whooping on the 3d coarse not sure if it will be mine or yours.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Dang, thats a great goat!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like a different buck than Bartman's. This one is shaved on the briskit but no cut.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i did have a bit of a scare tonight, i told miked after he shot his that i was gonna have dad sit my blind, and he said it was gone!!!! so i drove to where i could see it and sure enough no blind. i was hopping mad, but then i noticed something large amongst a couple pipes a couple hundred yards away, and when i glassed it sure enough there it was. a big storm was coming in so i went and got it in a hurry.
lost the bad and stakes, but have the blind in great shape..lucky.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Congrats to all that hunted. I'm glad everyone had a great time. Hats off to you Brad. What a nice goat, he will look good in your house.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*nice goat*



huntnmuleys said:


> heres miked's buck, ill let him tell the tale...





mikedgates said:


> Looks like a different buck than Bartman's. This one is shaved on the briskit but no cut.


Definately the same area. I recognize that oil jack LOL

If it was the one i shot at, Ronnie thought he would go over 70 inches, and we could see the cut. Bottom of briskit, ( let's see, sonoran broadheads ) With a 1.75 inch wide slice of fur missing right behind the elbows on very bottom 

Either way, congrats Mike on filling that tag with a great buck. Has to be one of the most successful trips that I have heard of.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Looks like a different buck than Bartman's. This one is shaved on the briskit but no cut.


well mike is on his way back to the freezer trailer, glad we had that to use this year! man did we need it! lol


oh and ya i think it is a differant buck than bartmans, we looked close and this shaved spot is where mikes broadhead exited....


brad, mike thought you were bs'n him about the $50.00 arrows, i told him nope a single rich coal miner can afford $50 per shot!
so he says he knows what he is doing tomorrow! lol:thumbs_up


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

nope the flames make em an expensive stick, but im pleased with em so far......bet we find the arrow

ya the freezer trailer was a good idea, man alive did they fall over last week...


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

*Mr Canada is home...eh*

Got the goat all cut and wrapped ..except for a chunk of loin...we did that up Ronnie style...and the border crossing went way better, helps if you have a tag for your meat..eh. All and all one of the best trips of my life...where is the sign up sheet for next year?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

boswhia said:


> Got the goat all cut and wrapped ..except for a chunk of loin...we did that up Ronnie style...and the border crossing went way better, helps if you have a tag for your meat..eh. All and all one of the best trips of my life...where is the sign up sheet for next year?


I still don't know how you could sit in that blind for 3 days straight! My hats certainly off to you for that!:beer: Glad you got to keep your meat crossing the border this time!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

boswhia said:


> Got the goat all cut and wrapped ..except for a chunk of loin...we did that up Ronnie style...and the border crossing went way better, helps if you have a tag for your meat..eh. All and all one of the best trips of my life...where is the sign up sheet for next year?


hey Ray, thanks for the quick payment! eh....your welcome to come next year......i still can't beleive you made it 3 days in a blind! oh ya EH....


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

huntnmuleys said:


> heres miked's buck, ill let him tell the tale...


Wow Mike, Nice goat. Good Job.:darkbeer:


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

glad everyone has made it back safely now you can commence to harrassing me since i relieved Kory of his crown. cant wait to get back in Oct for some goats and muleys got me a hotel room booked in newcastle you guys got some great goats after we left congrats and thanks everyone for all the help and steve for providing the meals


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

masonbanta said:


> glad everyone has made it back safely now you can commence to harrassing me since *i relieved Kory of his crown*. cant wait to get back in Oct for some goats and muleys got me a hotel room booked in newcastle you guys got some great goats after we left congrats and thanks everyone for all the help and steve for providing the meals


crown? did you shoot your decoy? or just shoot lots of arrows?

that's a great hunt, and I'm still sorry I couldn't make it this year!

good luck to you in Oct


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> well mike is on his way back to the freezer trailer, glad we had that to use this year! man did we need it! lol
> 
> 
> oh and ya i think it is a differant buck than bartmans, we looked close and this shaved spot is where mikes broadhead exited....
> ...





huntnmuleys said:


> nope the flames make em an expensive stick, but im pleased with em so far......bet we find the arrow
> 
> ya the freezer trailer was a good idea, man alive did they fall over last week...


Man I can't wait to hear this story!:darkbeer: Come on Mike...hurry up and get internet connection or I'll have to call your wife for the details!:tongue: Hello Mrs. Mike!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> crown? did you shoot your decoy? or just shoot lots of arrows?
> 
> that's a great hunt, and I'm still sorry I couldn't make it this year!
> 
> good luck to you in Oct


I think mason shot and lost more arrows the first day than I did the entire hunt last year!:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I think mason shot and lost more arrows the first day than I did the entire hunt last year!:darkbeer:


it probably feels good to get that one off your back!


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

yea i was in the neighborhood of 3 dozen arrows lost by noon the first day LMAO


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

masonbanta said:


> yea i was in the neighborhood of 3 dozen arrows lost by noon the first day LMAO


I heard it was closer to 5 dozen!:zip:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*Antelope Fajitas!*

It's what's for dinner!:darkbeer:

It'll be butchering time in about an hour! Can't wait to get that part done. Anyone seen Mr. Pope and Young???? His MIA since returning home:noidea:. I thought he'd love the elk pics!


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I heard it was closer to 5 dozen!:zip:


that was the second day


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

When is everyone going back in October?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Hopperton said:


> When is everyone going back in October?


There is no everyone. The okies are going back, they were only in camp three days. Of the weeklongers I am the only one to not fill my buck tag. I'll go back middle of rifle season.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya Kory maybe if you shoot better with a rifle you can get a buck...lol...:wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

man, we have to deal with skeptic twice in a year!!!!! dont know if i can handle it.

yet again, a great trip. i was thinking, talking to mike today. were not sure if in recorded history, a group of unguided bowhunters from around the country met, hunted public land and had this type of success rate. way over 100%. seriously, has anyone ever heard of such a wildly successful expetition????

lovin it.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

The success rate was insane! I've never been on a fenced hog hunt with near as good of success. So much for the HF debate huh? LOL

I might have company when I come back. Trying to get my dad and bro to join me for a father/sons trip. Hoping at least one of them if not both can make it! Brad and Ronnie....you guys will have to join us at The Pizza Barn for dinner one night! My treat!

Did Mike leave yet? Or is he going for that last doe? Ronnie, did you decide which area I needed my mulie doe tag for yet? I did not notice where they offered the doe tags for the region.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i get the your bs'n me look today 
chris is probley horse from story telling P&Y
ronnie pm you what i found form wise.
good looking and better kill group.eh!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Did anyone find out what the heck that moth killer/sucker actually is????:noidea:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> i get the your bs'n me look today
> chris is probley horse from story telling P&Y
> ronnie pm you what i found form wise.
> good looking and better kill group.eh!


man i like standing behind a short bald guy.....makes me look good!:wink:


----------



## glk7243 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Tape stats*

Nice Buck Brad,
Looks like it has nice mass.
How long, what's the prong length and the base mass?
Congrats
Gary


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

love the group pic, me, skeptic, than wackem standing in a row....the good, the bad, and the ugly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Its cool that we have had hunters from all different sides of the country. From New York to Oregon and Louisiana to Canada.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> The success rate was insane! I've never been on a fenced hog hunt with near as good of success. So much for the HF debate huh? LOL
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> And archery speed goats spot and stalk is no easy task.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> i get the your bs'n me look today
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I'm still traumatized by the no hands, looking behind you, 80mph ride to Newcastle.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

*Gps equipped...*

and 4 days until elk hunt road trip. Got the new garmin to replace the lost one so you guys no longer need to tell me where to go...eh. Just waiting for the battery cover for the range finder and I'll be ready to go. (knew that black cat hanging around the water hole was bad luck ) One of the guys just hauled a nice 5x5 in to the taxi today so I am revved now. Spring bear is tanned just waiting for the form and it'll be ready also.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

mjoe79 said:


> 2arrow1 said:
> 
> 
> > i get the your bs'n me look today
> ...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

So I'm not the only one to dance with the snakes?


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice group picture. I would have like to seen that snake dance.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Pictures*

Everyone needs to make sure they send all the pictures they have. I want to add them to my collection.
I don't have many, but anyone wants them, send me an email address.
[email protected]


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd love to add them to my collection Steve. I'd also like copies of anyones pics that they wish to share....especially all kill pics from the entire group, including does! I have a hunting photo album that I'd like to keep up to date.

My email is [email protected]m

Actually if anyone wants copies of my pics PM or email me your address and I'll mail you a disc. That would be much quicker and result in better pics rather than going thru email.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> I'd love to add them to my collection Steve. I'd also like copies of anyones pics that they wish to share....especially all kill pics from the entire group, including does! I have a hunting photo album that I'd like to keep up to date.
> 
> My email is [email protected]
> 
> Actually if anyone wants copies of my pics PM or email me your address and I'll mail you a disc. That would be much quicker and result in better pics rather than going thru email.


hey guys if you could send me a kill pic of your bucks that you are getting mounted i will put them on my web site, also if you want to write a little story on your hunt i will also put that on...under customer hunts...later


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Ride*



mjoe79 said:


> 2arrow1 said:
> 
> 
> > i get the your bs'n me look today
> ...


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Pic*

I would also like to see the PICS that everyone has taken. Maybe we can all exchange addresses and send out disc's to everyone.. eh!


----------



## HUNT (Sep 9, 2002)

*2010 antelope hunt?*

Will there be a 2010 hunt ????


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*2010*



HUNT said:


> Will there be a 2010 hunt ????


Yeah but the list is already full from everyone that went this year. LOL


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah...I'm pretty sure camp is already about full for next year for our unit...however, Ronnie and I were talking about having a simultaneous hunt in a bordering unit at the same time and either sharing camp amongst everyone or getting together a couple times during the hunt with everyone.

Is Dick and Riverghost Chris gonna make it next year? I'd think they'd have to have priority over any new guys????:noidea: I'm already in!:wink:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Yeah...I'm pretty sure camp is already about full for next year for our unit...however, Ronnie and I were talking about having a simultaneous hunt in a bordering unit at the same time and either sharing camp amongst everyone or getting together a couple times during the hunt with everyone.
> 
> Is Dick and Riverghost Chris gonna make it next year? I'd think they'd have to have priority over any new guys????:noidea: I'm already in!:wink:


I'm starting to work on a plan - I hope to be there!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm starting to think chris is a little scared first the cow(climbing over joes back)and one little suburban at 5 feet.but he does get nerves at the p&y shot.like they say drive it like ya stole it.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Steve, I forgot to tell you at camp but your looking awesome man! Can definately tell your feeling much better from last year with the diet and all. Congrats and keep up the good work!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Steve, I forgot to tell you at camp but your looking awesome man! Can definately tell your feeling much better from last year with the diet and all. Congrats and keep up the good work!


x2 great job steve....:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Steve, I forgot to tell you at camp but your looking awesome man! Can definately tell your feeling much better from last year with the diet and all. Congrats and keep up the good work!


y'know, I was thinking he looked a little leaner (and meaner??) but since I was just working off of the photos, I wasn't 100% sure

good job steve!


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

car said:


> Nice group picture. I would have like to seen that snake dance.


It was one of those dances that is not only visual but also smells like a wet crappy diaper...so you really had to be there to get the whole effect.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Wackem said:


> Yeah but the list is already full from everyone that went this year. LOL


What the heck...you've been home for three days and you've already lost your Canadian accent..eh.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*$10.00 Donation for Freezer*

Hey Guys 
What do you think of making a Donation to Ronnie's Father for the electric for running the freezer.
I thinking If we all pitch in $10.00 it should cover it. I know it saved us more than that in Ice. We could have not done it with out that trailer. Send it to Ronnie and he can collect and get it to his father,You can pm Ronnie for the address.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Thanks*



Skeptic said:


> Steve, I forgot to tell you at camp but your looking awesome man! Can definately tell your feeling much better from last year with the diet and all. Congrats and keep up the good work!





manboy said:


> x2 great job steve....:darkbeer:





orduckhunter said:


> y'know, I was thinking he looked a little leaner (and meaner??) but since I was just working off of the photos, I wasn't 100% sure
> 
> good job steve!


Thanks guys. So far, 30 lbs, and shooting for 70 total. Not as much as Kory, but that would put me at 200 lbs, and haven't seen that number except in passing for almost 25 years. You are right though. Amazing how much better it feels. If you really want to know, just pick up 2 bowling balls and carry them around for a day. Then when you put them down, you would swear you can fly LOL

The trailer was a perfect addition this year. My first one is still froze in the cooler. I'm ok with the help too. If we can paypal, let me know. I sure wish I had taken pictures of the mule deer doe. Quite amazing to feed a wild deer out of a can while you rub her ears :wink: Make sure you tell your folks thanks again for me Ronnie.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

*pics*

I will send the pics that i took tomorrow or the next day at school. So far i have Steve, Cory and Ray's email.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Wackem said:


> mjoe79 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe,
> ...


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

spooks me that brian was looking at wackem when they about died...how would you like that to be the last thing you saw on earth?????

i really dont have any pics this year, just my goat itself. i missed so much. next year will be different...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Well The buck story.
I had plenty of arrows, But Only had 4 in my quiver, My arrow was stopped Just short of the heart breaking the leg bone. I was faced with a 3 leg goat. He was only offering me very longs shots, But because he was already hit, I was flinging arrows at him. After my quiver was empty, I called Brad, He rush out from town with some arrows . He give me 3 , I finally got one in the honey hole. When Brad told me those for 50 Dollar arrows I thought he was kidding. Needless to say the next day we where looking for those gold plated arrows. We never did find one. Had no problem finding my $10.arrows. I sure Glad he was in town and was able to bring me out arrows. So it all worked out I got My first antelope Buck.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

why didn't you finish him off with a knife? They can be tough to keep up with on foot....even with only 2 or 3 legs huh? eh.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

boswhia said:


> What the heck...you've been home for three days and you've already lost your Canadian accent..eh.


you can take the boy out of Cajun country, but you can't keep the Cajun out of the boy!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Mike, were you in a blind or stalking?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> why didn't you finish him off with a knife? They can be tough to keep up with on foot....even with only 2 or 3 legs huh? eh.


You would have throw that knife 40 yards.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> Mike, were you in a blind or stalking?


stalking ,using those pump stations for cover.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> Mike, were you in a blind or stalking?


he was stalking...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> stalking ,using those pump stations for cover.


you know guys ask me how do u stalk a goat in the sage covered grass....mike has that down....you hide behind a oil tank...16'x16' of solid steel...great idea mike!:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Yeah...I'm pretty sure camp is already about full for next year for our unit...however, Ronnie and I were talking about having a simultaneous hunt in a bordering unit at the same time and either sharing camp amongst everyone or getting together a couple times during the hunt with everyone.
> 
> Is Dick and Riverghost Chris gonna make it next year? I'd think they'd have to have priority over any new guys????:noidea: I'm already in!:wink:


i think if we broke the camp up into 2 bordering areas we could handle 30 hunters, our area has 40,000-50,000 acres, and the bordering area has around 60,000 acres of public....what do you guys think?:beer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> you know guys ask me how do u stalk a goat in the sage covered grass....mike has that down....you hide behind a oil tank...16'x16' of solid steel...great idea mike!:wink:


The one I used was only 8x8 , but did the trick


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

don't worrry brad i think chris only has eyes for you.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

i am in for next year as well maybe have to do more stalking and plan more days up there as that blind thing made me want to commit suicide it was horrible


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> don't worrry brad i think chris only has eyes for you.


oh nooooo that picture is scary!!! lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

a few of the photos


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Ouch*



2arrow1 said:


> don't worrry brad i think chris only has eyes for you.


Now that is the funniest thing I have seen or heard in a year :wink: Great pic Brian :darkbeer: Brad, Chris, I beleive the proof is out guys.



Finally done :nixon: 4 antelope are in the freezer as nice steaks, roast and lots of burger. Had steaks last night. mmmmmmmmm A1 cajun merinade, italian dressing, and some steak seasoning mmmmmmmmmm, with french fries mmmmmmmm. I know one Kansas boy that won't starve this winter :tongue: Going to have antelope meatloaf Thursday night ( kids coming over ). And, I smell jerky in my future, and not to far off:beer:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*All Wrong*



2arrow1 said:


> don't worrry brad i think chris only has eyes for you.


Ya'll have it all wrong. I was keeping an eye on him as somone in the group kept grabbing my butt during the photo.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Accent*



boswhia said:


> What the heck...you've been home for three days and you've already lost your Canadian accent..eh.



Don't you worry i have been practicing my Canadian. eh. The wife told me to quite talking like that I only went to Wyoming not Canada. eh!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

great pics mike. cant wait to see more....

wackem, it wasnt me standing behind you, but ol' brian might know something, or maybe it was that other guy, oh what was his name, eh?????


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

great pics mike....hey Brian you need to post up a couple pics. of the muleys we snuck up on....i think rodney would like to see his targets....:wink:


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Mike, great pictures. Glad yall had a good time and a good harvest.
I should have went, maybe next year!!!!!


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

manboy said:


> i think if we broke the camp up into 2 bordering areas we could handle 30 hunters, our area has 40,000-50,000 acres, and the bordering area has around 60,000 acres of public....what do you guys think?:beer:


Hey guys, if you decide to split the camp into two sites., I would definitely like to go.....

Manboy, Mike, Kory let me know what ya'll decided....

mark


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Anyone have any luck figuring out what that giant killer ant/termite thing was? I did a pretty extensive internet search and can't find a pic of it anywhere.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

popeye77 said:


> Hey guys, if you decide to split the camp into two sites., I would definitely like to go.....
> 
> Manboy, Mike, Kory let me know what ya'll decided....
> 
> mark


i think this is what we are after, i know more guys will want in on the hunt, and we could do it with 2 areas...also some of the guys have had some seccess so i think we would be able to pair up some also....


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*muleys*

i have a request to post muleys pics for rodney.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

*pics*

Wackem, Mike and Ray, 

Pm me your mailing address and I will send you a disc of the pics I took with my camera. I have disc going out to Kory, Steve and Brian


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Camera*



2arrow1 said:


> i have a request to post muleys pics for rodney.


Man that camera takes good pics. Makes sure and post the model number. Been looking for a new one. Mike, post up yours too. Those were awesome too.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Man that camera takes good pics. Makes sure and post the model number. Been looking for a new one. Mike, post up yours too. Those were awesome too.


steve, you gotta think Brians were taking at 50 yards so a nice close look....:wink:


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a blast


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

:wink:


HCH said:


> Looks like you guys had a blast


It sure was. Best hunt I been on.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

have 5 cd's burnt chris,steve,joe,kory any others i need pm'ed addresses.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> have 5 cd's burnt chris,steve,joe,kory any others i need pm'ed addresses.


I think did that a few days ago....if not, let me know.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i have addresses for chris,steve,joe,kory,brad,ronnie send out tomorrow. 
i know one thing in life, if theres ever another hunt that good i pray i'm there.:cheers:i can horn hunt this yr and not worry about meat.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Amen Brother*



2arrow1 said:


> i have addresses for chris,steve,joe,kory,brad,ronnie send out tomorrow.
> i know one thing in life, if theres ever another hunt that good i pray i'm there.:cheers:i can horn hunt this yr and not worry about meat.


You got that right. Greatest week I have had in years. You can ask wife, I wasn't as excited as last year about going, but man, would I have been p___sed if I hadn't gone. Only way to make this year better is if the monster from my trail cam pics messes up this year during deer season :darkbeer: Thanks again guys for the whole trip. Makes me proud to be be a bowhunter, and blessed to call them friends.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

hey guys you get al them goats cut up?.... should be some full freezers...:darkbeer:
i still have a doe tag probly go out some time mid sept..we'll see, elk next week....:darkbeer:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Ronnie, if you get the chance PM me your addy and I'll send a few bucks for your folks for the freezer usage. Also, I've still got the receipt for cabelas so let me know if you need it...otherwise I'll hang onto it for a couple of months.

Did you ever look at what area I would be best to get the doe muley tag for????


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

2arrow1 said:


> i have a request to post muleys pics for rodney.


Oh yeah.....those are awesome.

I would be very happy placing a tag on them.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Cut Up*



manboy said:


> hey guys you get al them goats cut up?.... should be some full freezers...:darkbeer:
> i still have a doe tag probly go out some time mid sept..we'll see, elk next week....:darkbeer:



All mine were cut up and placed in the freezer on Monday night. 

Ronnie, 

Good luck on the elk. When you headed up the mountain to camp?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*mount*

ok this is what i picked out for my form.ronnie concurred its going to be BA


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Ronnie, if you get the chance PM me your addy and I'll send a few bucks for your folks for the freezer usage. Also, I've still got the receipt for cabelas so let me know if you need it...otherwise I'll hang onto it for a couple of months. Kory i don't need that reciept...p.m. sent...
> 
> Did you ever look at what area I would be best to get the doe muley tag for????


 mmm, i don't have a deer reg...i find out online for you....


Wackem said:


> All mine were cut up and placed in the freezer on Monday night.
> 
> Ronnie,
> 
> Good luck on the elk. When you headed up the mountain to camp?


 we head out sat..well Levi and i, we will scout for a couple days, i'll come home and work monday, then back to camp that evening, and hunt tuesday through friday, sat. i have a double goat mount to put togather....then work on some fleshing and salting of the At goat hunt capes....:darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

pics in the mail even you ray eh.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Pics were sent out today. Been busy with school and homework eh.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Got the pics from Brian....thanks Brian! 

Was anyone wanting copies of mine??? I don't have a whole lot but I never heard specifically from anyone.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> ok this is what i picked out for my form.ronnie concurred its going to be BA


brian - is that gonna be a pedestal mount? or is it for a wall?
pose looks great!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

joe got cd today thanks.hope school isn't burning a hole through that mind of yours.it's a wall mount trying to have some style to this one,my next deer will have this to.kory if you don't have a bunch pm the ones not on the post.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I wonder how the elk hunt is going????


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Elk*

I wonder the same thing. I would love to be in those mountains right now bow in hand.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

On the first day that they arrived saw some good sign and heard them that night. I would say by now that someone has a lest one on the ground.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Wackem said:


> I wonder the same thing. I would love to be in those mountains right now bow in hand.



I up in the mountains, but still 2 weeks before I get bow in hand.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Shot*

Wouldn't you love to have that at 40 yards, without the one behind it, with a bow, and a LEGAL tag :tongue: That would be a dream come true :darkbeer:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Sheep*

Mike , 

Where are you at? Those are some cool pics.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i'd be happy to be taken them pics,thats what its all about.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

He is just outside Upton
lol
Nice pictures.




Wackem said:


> Mike ,
> 
> Where are you at? Those are some cool pics.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

That's awesome Mike! Is that from Idaho? You hearing much bugling?


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

nice pics what camera are you using?

I leave for Montana in the morning I have my nikon packed so lots of pics when I get back. By chance I get eaten by a bear or a cat I leave my bow to Wackem


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> That's awesome Mike! Is that from Idaho? You hearing much bugling?


I'm up in Bozeman Montana now and we'll be headed to Yellowstone in the morning. Haven't heard any bugling but the locals say they're just starting to bugle. I won't be hunting elk until the 11th. I'm a little concerned about the grizzlies. They've had some attacks where I'm going to hunt. I've got a can of bear spray for each hand but it would definitely put a little excitement in the hunt! I'll post a few more pictures while I'm in town.



Riverghost said:


> nice pics what camera are you using?
> 
> I leave for Montana in the morning I have my nikon packed so lots of pics when I get back. By chance I get eaten by a bear or a cat I leave my bow to Wackem


I'm usng a Nikon D-40 with a 70-300mm VR lens. Love the camera.



Wackem said:


> Mike ,
> 
> Where are you at? Those are some cool pics.


I'm in Bozeman Montana now. Those pictures I took in Glacier National Park. They're kind of tame up there but it's still cool. I don't think anybody noticed in the first big horn sheep picture there are some mountain goats laying on the cliff in the background.



bartman3562 said:


> Wouldn't you love to have that at 40 yards, without the one behind it, with a bow, and a LEGAL tag :tongue: That would be a dream come true :darkbeer:


How about 30 yards. I'll post a picture.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

a few more

only elk I seen so far

Rock Mountain Elk Foundation in Missoula


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Your a lucky man Mike! My dad is for sure going back to WYO with me during rifle season. He's taking the camera. I think we're going to Mount Rushmore and thru the Badlands for a day for some serious picture taking. Trying to get my brother to join on this trip too...but of course he's got a million excuses not to make it. I don't think he realizes what he'll be missing.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Your a lucky man Mike! My dad is for sure going back to WYO with me during rifle season. He's taking the camera. I think we're going to Mount Rushmore and thru the Badlands for a day for some serious picture taking. Trying to get my brother to join on this trip too...but of course he's got a million excuses not to make it. I don't think he realizes what he'll be missing.


I'm going to be there the last week of gun season, when are you going to be there? Maybe we can hook up. car


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Will be hunting Oct 8&9


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Your a lucky man Mike! My dad is for sure going back to WYO with me during rifle season. He's taking the camera. I think we're going to Mount Rushmore and thru the Badlands for a day for some serious picture taking. Trying to get my brother to join on this trip too...but of course he's got a million excuses not to make it. I don't think he realizes what he'll be missing.


I try to talk your brother into it. You only live once.you should feel very powerful with a riffle.
I forgot to tell you after you left ,I was stalking that buck again. The horses bit the paint off my car in a few spots, also leaned against the fender bending it . I didnt realize and opened the door and crushed the fender with the door. I had to bend it out to get the wife in.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> I try to talk your brother into it. You only live once.you should feel very powerful with a riffle.
> I forgot to tell you after you left ,I was stalking that buck again. The horses bit the paint off my car in a few spots, also leaned against the fender bending it . I didnt realize and opened the door and crushed the fender with the door. I had to bend it out to get the wife in.


Oh crap! Dude that sucks...but at the same time...makes a heck of a story:wink:. Same horses in the same spot???? 

I'm feeling pretty confident in the antelope with the rifle(obviously). I'm a little weary about the muley tags though with only 2 days to hunt. Hopefully the locals can lead me at least in the right direction!:tongue::wink:

So was the wife mad about the car??? :embara:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Oh crap! Dude that sucks...but at the same time...makes a heck of a story:wink:. Same horses in the same spot????
> 
> I'm feeling pretty confident in the antelope with the rifle(obviously). I'm a little weary about the muley tags though with only 2 days to hunt. Hopefully the locals can lead me at least in the right direction!:tongue::wink:
> 
> So was the wife mad about the car??? :embara:


same spot,same buck. I think I put 5 stalks on him over the week. my wife dont get mad, thats why I married her.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Elk Hunt*



Riverghost said:


> nice pics what camera are you using?
> 
> I leave for Montana in the morning I have my nikon packed so lots of pics when I get back. By chance I get eaten by a bear or a cat I leave my bow to Wackem


Chris, 

Good luck on the elk hunt in Montana. Thanks for leaving me the bow just in case. LOL


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Horses*



Skeptic said:


> Oh crap! Dude that sucks...but at the same time...makes a heck of a story:wink:. Same horses in the same spot????
> 
> I'm feeling pretty confident in the antelope with the rifle(obviously). I'm a little weary about the muley tags though with only 2 days to hunt. Hopefully the locals can lead me at least in the right direction!:tongue::wink:
> 
> So was the wife mad about the car??? :embara:


You are a forgiving guy Mike. Had those horses eaten the paint off my new truck I would have been having horse meat back at camp. 


Before you ask...It taste just like rattlesnake


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Chris,
> 
> Good luck on the elk hunt in Montana. Thanks for leaving me the bow just in case. LOL


Unless he has it in his will I seriously doubt you'll be able to beat his wife in a court battle over that crackerized bow. It's a nice jesture though!:wink: Now you guys have me wondering what really went on during the trip home last year.

Yep, Chris, good luck elk hunting! How long you gone?


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

chris take it to them elk,you owe them some for miss the goats.
if the horse got your truck you'd pass out.i'd hope i'm wasn't around that might get a guy hurt ask joe.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Horses*



Wackem said:


> You are a forgiving guy Mike. Had those horses eaten the paint off my new truck I would have been having horse meat back at camp.
> 
> 
> Before you ask...It taste just like rattlesnake


The horses were safe :wink:

Pope and Young don't have no horse catagory LOL:darkbeer:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

car said:


> On the first day that they arrived saw some good sign and heard them that night. I would say by now that someone has a lest one on the ground.


ya...this is what a lot of nonelkhunters think...seeing sign doesn't equal shooting elk.......

anyway i am back from the hunt, my trip was cut short by 3 days do to a couple mounts that need done.....
no elk killed, i wounded a calf the last evening we i was there, 15 yard shot and had a mental block with my 30 yard pin and hit high....trailed him for 1/2 mile ran into small dime size blood every 20 feet or so, then lost tracks....
i seen about 30 elk, some at 3 miles away, some at 12 feet away...had a few bugles within 150 yards but no dice....Levi had some close encounters but no shots...he was on so he probly would have been gutting!

now the bad story...3.5 miles from camp and 10,600ft Brad tore a leg muscle....he limped out with us, we got him to camp, he can walk today, he is going in on tuesday to see what is all tore and what he season holds....so he and Levi had their hunt cut short also.....best wishes for Brad and his injury.....:sad:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

that sucks guys at least he could walk out.think of the crap he'd get about a chopper ride.(for a dollar)ronnie you watchin chris shoot to much.hate to hear it you all were lookin to this hunt.still chewing my nails waiting on season.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

*The elk win round one*

Back from the Saskatchewan elk hunt and was able to call in a cow and calf eh.. but not able to seal the deal before they winded me...and there was probably a lot of scent. The temp was 80 + degrees with humidity (they recieved 4 1/2 inches of rain in a single day just before the hunting started) that had you drenched in sweat after a 100 yd walk. Outfitter friend of mine heard of only one elk being shot in two weeks of bowhunting. Round two starts at the end of the month and with the rifle hunters shaking the herds up mid month should make for some better response to calls.. just hope the weather improves. Those are some great pictures guys..I wish you luck on your hunts. I have heard that horses like to chew on vehicles but dented body panels...my elk tag would have been going on one of them...with enough spices they would have to taste better then rattlesnake..Sorry to hear about the leg Brad...next year you'll have to try to spend more time in antelope camp getting yourself in shape for the big elk hunt :wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Dang sorry to hear that guys! Hope you aren't hurt to bad Brad!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> I'm feeling pretty confident in the antelope with the rifle(obviously). I'm a little weary about the muley tags though with only 2 days to hunt. Hopefully the locals can lead me at least in the right direction!:tongue::wink:


unless you're really picky about the deer you want, you'll get a deer in that time

when I was there for the rifle hunt, I was wishing I had a deer tag - could have had me a few (though, none were monsters)

and, sorry to hear about Brad - that is a bad thing to have happen that far from camp!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

im actually feeling a LITTLE better today. i can walk around the house fine, just have to remember to keep it straight, not lead with the wrong leg on stairs.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> im actually feeling a LITTLE better today. i can walk around the house fine, just have to remember to keep it straight, not lead with the wrong leg on stairs.


my wife tore a quad (playing indoor soccer, of all things), and her leg was black from hip to knee - a very painful injury!

I hope yours heals soon, and completely


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Injury*

Hope you heal quickly Brad. 


Ray, 

Maybe you will get it an Elk during round 2. Eh. Have you tried out your new lone wolf? eh.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> Hope you heal quickly Brad.
> 
> 
> Ray,
> ...


Please tell me you helped him out of the wilderness....seeing you were watching from behind the big pine tree and all???eh?


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Brad*



Skeptic said:


> Please tell me you helped him out of the wilderness....seeing you were watching from behind the big pine tree and all???eh?



I told Brad not to run from me. But he tried to get away. Once that leg went out from under him, it was all over.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wackem said:


> I told Brad not to run from me. But he tried to get away. Once that leg went out from under him, it was all over.


Well then clearly he has no one to blame but himself.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Glad your back home Brad and stay off that leg. car


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

wow, chris i guess that jiu-jitsu is the real thing.no details on "leg" lock please.
bummer on the elk eh,you do get a second chance though pray for a cold front.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Lone wolf works great once you get the hang of it..needs some pack straps as it was getting alittle heavy after the mile and a bit hike..looked like someone from the under developed nations carrying the water jug. Geez Chris, first Joe's ribs and now Brad's leg...who's next?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Riverghost*

Won't spoil it by saying to much, but got a call a little while ago that there is a nice bull elk being loaded in Montana right now.

Way to go Chris, and we expect pictures real soon. :darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> ya...this is what a lot of nonelkhunters think...seeing sign doesn't equal shooting elk.......
> 
> anyway i am back from the hunt, my trip was cut short by 3 days do to a couple mounts that need done.....
> no elk killed, i wounded a calf the last evening we i was there, 15 yard shot and had a mental block with my 30 yard pin and hit high....trailed him for 1/2 mile ran into small dime size blood every 20 feet or so, then lost tracks....
> ...


Too bad about the elk but that is hunting!


Man that is painful, I did the same thing 3 years ago and every once in a while it still hurts.

I wish him the absolute best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Won't spoil it by saying to much, but got a call a little while ago that there is a nice bull elk being loaded in Montana right now.
> 
> Way to go Chris, and we expect pictures real soon. :darkbeer:


can't wait to see and hear all about this!

:thumbs_up


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Won't spoil it by saying to much, but got a call a little while ago that there is a nice bull elk being loaded in Montana right now.
> 
> Way to go Chris, and we expect pictures real soon. :darkbeer:


ya sounds like a real nice bull...he said he'll see me on friday morning with another mount project....:zip:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Computer*



manboy said:


> ya sounds like a real nice bull...he said he'll see me on friday morning with another mount project....:zip:


You'll have to let him borrow your computer so he can post story and pics. No need to wait till he gets back to Kansas :wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Liberal democrat politics*

here is their mantality at it's finest. And they want to take over health care reform????? Wish i knew the right place to post this. A lot of people on here need to read this:

I guess I must be on the wrong page…


>A vehicle at 15 mpg and 12,000 miles per year uses 800 gallons a year of gasoline.


>A vehicle at 25 mpg and 12,000 miles per year uses 480 gallons a year. 



>So, the average clunker transaction will reduce US gasoline consumption by 320 gallons per year. 


>They claim 700,000 vehicles – so that's 224 million gallons / year.


>That equates to a bit over 5 million barrels of oil.


>5 million barrels of oil is about ¼ of one day's US consumption.


>And, 5 million barrels of oil costs about $350 million dollars at $75/bbl.


>So, we all contributed to spending $3 billion to save $350 million. 


>How good a deal was that ???




They'll probably do a better job with health care though!!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey man, u can relax....obama's got your back!!!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Classic government spending at its best.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

manboy said:


> ya sounds like a real nice bull...he said he'll see me on friday morning with another mount project....:zip:



Look forward to see some pics.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> hey man, u can relax....obama's got your back!!!


Not sure about my back...but he certainly has a lot of my money...and he's going for more of it.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

*Got the cd*

Thanks Brian and Joe...great photos. Congrats there Chris on the bull ...lets see those pictures...Are you going to have to change the " I only shoot P & Y antelope" or you just going to add the " and trophy bull elk too" Wow you are having quite the year ..and its just starting.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

boswhia said:


> Thanks Brian and Joe...great photos. Congrats there Chris on the bull ...lets see those pictures...Are you going to have to change the " I only shoot P & Y antelope" or you just going to add the " and trophy bull elk too" Wow you are having quite the year ..and its just starting.


Different Chris...I do believe the one with the elk is Riverghost Chris that antelope hunted with us last year but passed this year due to this elk hunt.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

chris nice work,glad to it went well.i bet it sucks guttin a elk(someday)


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank god..Could hardly stand all the p&y this.. eh and p&y that.. eh after the antelope :wink: didn't know how I'd survive the elk stories next year in camp. Just kidding Wackum Chris..couldn't happen to a nicer guy..unless you count all the other guys in camp.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

mjoe79 said:


> Classic government spending at its best.


it's one thing you can always count on!


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

boswhia said:


> Thank god..Could hardly stand all the p&y this.. eh and p&y that.. eh after the antelope :wink: didn't know how I'd survive the elk stories next year in camp. Just kidding Wackum Chris..couldn't happen to a nicer guy..unless you count all the other guys in camp.


That's why his wife let him build a man cave, so she could get a break from all the P&Y talk.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Riverghost*

ok Ronnie, has he been to your place yet? Really would like to see this elk. Hello, anyone home LOL 
Come on Chris, let's get some pics posted. :darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

this bites my cpu smoked last night,at the library and no pics.i'll wait and see tomorrow.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> ok Ronnie, has he been to your place yet? Really would like to see this elk. Hello, anyone home LOL
> Come on Chris, let's get some pics posted. :darkbeer:


well chris should be home now....i will say he is going to have a great mount when done, theres 7 points on one side and 8 on the other...:zip:


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Elk*

Come on River. Whe need to see some pics and hear the story. 


Brian, 

I told you to stop downloading off of those sites; that it was going to crash your computer.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

22 hrs drive is NOT something I would try again those last few hrs are a killer.


Pics on the way


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is one pic I am still running on a few hrs sleep so I will get to the story later.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Elk*

Man what a great bull. Congrats!!!!

Can't wait to hear the story..


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

wow, thats a great elk chris congrats.
ya know i cant help my self, i think brads wearing off on me.computer parts in monday fixed tues.
drew a special hunt deer archery tag today.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Not bad for a first elk.


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Elk*

Not bad at all. You did good.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

nice bull buddy, way to go!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Awesome*



Riverghost said:


> Not bad for a first elk.


Totally awesome man. Can't wait to see them. When it comes steak cooking time, remember your ole Kansas buddy ok????:embara:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Awesome Chris! 

So you gonna go after a bigger one next year or you gonna join us in Wyo again????


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

hopefully both :tongue:



No shoulder mount for me only 8 ft ceilings  i need some help finding a good pedetal mount


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*Elk Hunting*

I thought I'd share a few photos. I'm in town tonight to take the wife to the airport. I got these photos in Yellowstone. The elk are really bugeling there. I had a lot of fun playing with them. Things seem to be a lot different now that I'm over where my tag is good in Idaho. The only bugeling I heard was a guy from Washington. This Island Park area seems to be more accessible than I thought. I'm running into a lot of hunters. I did see one cow on my way in the first day. I think they're in there - I've just got to find them. It's mostly pine forests so spotting is out of the question. They're either being quiet because of the hunting pressure or the wolves, I'm not sure which. I was thinking of changing areas but I guess my best bet would be to stick it out with this one. I'm hoping to get lucky still but it ain't looking good. Wish me luck!

Brad - hope your leg gets better and you'll be able to hunt.

Riverghost - Nice elk you've got there! Congratulations!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*yellowstone*

plenty close in yellowstone


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice pictures.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

That is a great elk..nice job. The pictures are excellent Mike..


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Congrats on a great bull. Mike, your camera takes some awesome pics.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

What setting are you using on that Nikon? Are you using auto or manual setting?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> What setting are you using on that Nikon? Are you using auto or manual setting?



if theres time I will use manual , and under expose 3 photos then pick the best from that. I learned that the meter on the d-40 likes to over expose if there is a bright light in the photo.here are a few more.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Now that is a pile of bone


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> Now that is a pile of bone


ya there are five piles like that in town. I sure like to see that refuge in the winter.I did run into a outfitter about 10 miles from Jackson. Hunts the teton above the refuge. I got all his info, Thinking I like to do it sometime.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Trail cams*

Not as good a pictures, but have been gathering up the trail cam pics. He looks a little young, but I believe I would have a very hard time passing this one.
More pics on link

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055582455#post1055582455


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

mikedgates said:


> ya there are five piles like that in town. I sure like to see that refuge in the winter.I did run into a outfitter about 10 miles from Jackson. Hunts the teton above the refuge. I got all his info, Thinking I like to do it sometime.


the boy scouts collect them every year and have an auction. they use the donations to help the herd through the winter and fund most of their activities. lucky kids if you ask me!! haha

Jackson is an awesome town...and you deff went to Yellowstone the correct time of the year. My next trip out will be on sleds :wink:

I also did the same thing with my DSLR...sometimes when shooting landscapes i would set the camera to take a burst mode. it basically fires the exposure you want then one step down and one up. then you can pick between the three. 

great pictures BTW


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*O.b.a.m.a.*

I GOT YOUR PACKAGE..........



guys i finally got my new huntn truck....new to me anyway....it sure isn't a dodge! or chevy! 
TOYOTA TUNDRA !!!!!!:darkbeer:

will have pics tomorrow for you all...man i am pumped.....been 8 years since my last "new" truck.....there something about 381hp that gets to ya...:cocktail:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Thats my next truck


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Pics*

Those are some sweet pics Mike.

Ronnie, 

With all that horsepower you can sure drag Brian for a long ways.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*nice truck*

They are nice trucks  Only downside it the mileage  But, we don't buy trucks like that to get good gas mileage, they are for hauling trailer, and dead stuff around :darkbeer: 
Sent this to a few guys, but here is a pic for everyones enjoyment. This a local guy here, friend of mine. Bought a bow for his son off archerytalk. Well, son got in trouble, so he had me set it up for him. Got the right draw mods, tuned it, and a month later, he is in Montana. Sure hope that tune job was worth some steaks.  :tongue: 

PS Oh yea, in case you didn't guess, it was a bowtech allegiance :wink: Never would have guessed I would suggest that to a friend LOL


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*mpg*

this new truck is 15city and 18hwy....my little dodge was getting 17 hwy.....i should be just fine:darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*yahoooooo*

wow,steve you dont have enough steaks.
ya thats the only draw back on the tundra.
well kinda good news took a piss test yesterday and phys. tomorrow.only lost a small chunk and some vacation,go back the 5 of oct.and its 4-10s.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

It's been a while since I've seen activity on this thread, so I've got multiple responses:

chris, nice bull - congrats

ronnie, I think you'll like the tundra

brian, I'm glad you're going back to work


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*steak*



2arrow1 said:


> wow,steve you dont have enough steaks.
> ya thats the only draw back on the tundra.
> well kinda good news took a piss test yesterday and phys. tomorrow.only lost a small chunk and some vacation,go back the 5 of oct.and its 4-10s.


yea, but they ain't ELK steaks :tongue:

Glad your'e back to work man :darkbeer: To bad they didn't wait till after deer season LOL


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I am going to have to build me a walk in freezer if this keeps up I have a half side of beef a whole elk and 1 deer so far and i 'm just getting started :wink:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1017079


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Freezer*



Riverghost said:


> I am going to have to build me a walk in freezer if this keeps up I have a half side of beef a whole elk and 1 deer so far and i 'm just getting started :wink:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1017079


I have a chest freezer you can store some of those elk steaks in :wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> I have a chest freezer you can store some of those elk steaks in :wink:


ya i heard that elk steaks keep your taxi happy.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

manboy said:


> ya i heard that elk steaks keep your taxi happy.....:darkbeer:


I am going to have to go back and shoot a cow just so i can give everyone that ask for steaks some :darkbeer:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*mmmmm*



Riverghost said:


> I am going to have to go back and shoot a cow just so i can give everyone that ask for steaks some :darkbeer:


Ronnie, you see a problem with that :noidea:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> Ronnie, you see a problem with that :noidea:


no problem here...they eat better anyway!:slice:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I make a deal with ya I will bring some on the next hunt :embara:



Like it will last that long :zip:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> I am going to have to build me a walk in freezer if this keeps up I have a half side of beef a whole elk and 1 deer so far and i 'm just getting started :wink:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1017079


Well I can't compete with that. I have 3 antelope does but that is about as much meat combined as a deer 1/4.:embara:

I figure I'll be filling up that freezer fast come WYOMING rifle season though. My dad's gonna make the trip with me. Brother decided not to go. Dad isn't hunting though, just taking pics and we'll go thru the Badlands national park, Sturgis, and probably Mt Rushmore.

Got 2 muley tags to fill now while I'm there.:darkbeer: Hoping I can get r done in 2 days....but I won't be trophy hunting....so should be do-able I think.:noidea:

Think we're gonna pop a tent in the same spot as antelope camp. :darkbeer:


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

ronnie all i heard from chris last night was p&y.he already has the spot picked out in the cave.lol.
i think we all get a ride in that tundra,a lot of good shooting in towards the truck.
finally got my il tags i can horn hunt for a change to start the season.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

2arrow1 said:


> ronnie all i heard from chris last night was p&y.he already has the spot picked out in the cave.lol.
> i think we all get a ride in that tundra,a lot of good shooting in towards the truck.
> finally got my il tags i can horn hunt for a change to start the season.


speaking of P&Y and tundra....scott has set the bar guys...he shot a P&Y 14" goat! we decoyed him to 22 yards! he is going to score around 73"..nice looking goat....:darkbeer: the tundra only hauls P&Y's.....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> speaking of P&Y and tundra....scott has set the bar guys...he shot a P&Y 14" goat! we decoyed him to 22 yards! he is going to score around 73"..nice looking goat....:darkbeer: *the tundra only hauls P&Y's*.....


we'll see how long that holds true!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Kansas opening day*

Was very good to me  Story here

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055657374


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I think you're getting spoiled!


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*I hear ya*



orduckhunter said:


> I think you're getting spoiled!


I might as well quit now, cause I don't think I could ever have another year this good, and I still got 3 months to go :darkbeer:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> I might as well quit now, cause I don't think I could ever have another year this good, and I still got 3 months to go :darkbeer:



You need to add a mulie to your harvest collection. 


Since we are familar with our hunting unit, maybe next year we should push the AT hunt to September first. Then guys could hunt deer and/or goats if they wanted too.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mjoe79 said:


> You need to add a mulie to your harvest collection.
> 
> 
> Since we are familar with our hunting unit, maybe next year we should push the AT hunt to September first. Then guys could hunt deer and/or goats if they wanted too.


i don't think Brad could handle 12 guys chasing his muleys...he is having a hard enough time dealing with the yearly goat hunters...lol


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

haha thats funny manboy. seriously, im hoping sept 1 im hunting elk next year....


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors (Feb 27, 2007)

*WY Hunt*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1024299 Here's a link to a picture of the goat I took with Manboy earlier in the week. Spot and stalk with a decoy.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Just got her dialed in to 50. I did manage to somehow lose an arrow.:doh: Was aiming about 6 inches below top of target and I pulled the shot and bounced it off the top of the target and into the woods. I think I could have found it but I wasn't gonna take the chance of getting poison ivy again this close to the hunt. That would make me a miserable sob the next week or two. I've got 4 different brands of arrows that all shoot within about 2 inches out to 50 yds. Going with the Cabelas cheapos as my primary arrow though.


Ended up finding this arrow last week! Got all my blades replaced from the rattlesnakes and I'm ready for our opener on Thursday!!!:darkbeer:
Shot the free trophy ridge arrows today as well. Let me tell you them are some shooters! I really have no idea how much they cost though:noidea. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*I home*

well after 9600 miles on the trip I home. Had a great time . The little honda had no problem with the elk and 4 goats and camper and gear. here's a photo of the cow I shot. First elk Had a few bulls with in 50 yards but no shot. I did miss a bull at about 65 but the whole was small.before that he was at 25 yards with no shot. Sure gets you blood going when there in there like that. The first 4-5 days where slow, I was even thinking about packing up camp. But things got better after that.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Congrats*

Sounds like a great trip. Might be a tough act to follow next year LOL. Someday, I hope to eat some elk steaks ( and sure hope I am theone that shot it :darkbeer Glad it worked out, and very good for a DIY trip.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

way to go man! sounds like one hell of a trip for you. aint elk hunting fun?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> way to go man! sounds like one hell of a trip for you. aint elk hunting fun?



That elk hunting gets in the blood fast. I think I hooked for life. And I got her with one arrow:mg:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Joe 
I see your cd here in my 2 foot pile of mail, I will get a chance to take a look at it tomarrow.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Awesome Mike! Congrats man!!!! Heck of a hunting trip!

Did the guy you were with have any luck? How was the 'pack out'? Now that your a 'pro' I might have to tag along next year.:tongue:

Very happy for ya!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Awesome Mike! Congrats man!!!! Heck of a hunting trip!
> 
> Did the guy you were with have any luck? How was the 'pack out'? Now that your a 'pro' I might have to tag along next year.:tongue:
> 
> Very happy for ya!


 He was not as lucky as I was, But one of the local guys we where hunting with took a 360 bull, I am waiting for a photo and then I will post it. Pack out was not bad 3/4 mile down hill.we took the two front quarters down with us. Then returned with pack frams for the backs and straps.


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Congrats Mike.


----------



## kmizelle (Aug 31, 2009)

are you guys gonna make this a yearly thing? i would love to get a chance to hunt with you. Ive never hunted outside of nc.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

way to go mike assume job.i've been researching next yrs hunt,be elk somewhere,buddy of mine killed a 375 in CO 3 yr tag but worth it.work sucks after a long vacation at least season is here,me the recurve and vision are slickhead looking friday morning.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*Rodney*

has headed home, wow what a hunt....i will let him tell the stories. he and Joel had a great time, well thats what they said, a week around Manboy will get anyone a great time..lol......a few animals hit the ground....lets just say they are hooked on the antelope huntn with a bow!:darkbeer:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> has headed home, wow what a hunt....i will let him tell the stories. he and Joel had a great time, well thats what they said, a week around Manboy will get anyone a great time..lol......a few animals hit the ground....lets just say they are hooked on the antelope huntn with a bow!:darkbeer:


that's great - can't wait to hear the stories

I'm looking forward to my next hunt with Manboy!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

orduckhunter said:


> that's great - can't wait to hear the stories
> 
> I'm looking forward to my next hunt with Manboy!


i took McKayla out huntn sunday, she shot a real nice heavy buck, should score out at 74".. i will get some pics up. she made a very good shot at 344 yards, she was pumped.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Way to go McKayla 344 Yards

Lets see some photos


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> i took McKayla out huntn sunday, she shot a real nice heavy buck, should score out at 74".. i will get some pics up. she made a very good shot at 344 yards, she was pumped.




344 yds.....holy moly/....congrats to her on a heck of a shot.

and a hell of a goat!!!


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

manboy said:


> i took McKayla out huntn sunday, she shot a real nice heavy buck, should score out at 74".. i will get some pics up. she made a very good shot at 344 yards, she was pumped.


well - where's the pic?

good job to McKayla!


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

I really need to get in on this next year. what do I need to know to come hunt WY antelope?


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Got back from my rifle hunt last night bout 10 PM. Ended up filling all 4 tags in one day on Thursday. I had one opportunity at muley bucks all day, seen 4 together, and after a 1,000 yd stalk I shot a descent 3x3 at 50 yds. Later, after a few hundred yd stalk I shot a approx 65" goat and a doe.....and with about 1 hr of daylight left I shot a muley doe(only one I saw on public land all day).

My pops had an awesome time! We saw some sights such as Mt Rushmore, Badlands, and went to the Motorcycle Museum and Hall of Fame and ate at The Knuckle in Sturgis.

Thanks for letting us share camp Ronnie! When we got back home we found the 'missing' tent pole. Seems it was my brothers fault.:doh:.....oh well, made it interesting and lesson learned!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I was very impressed with my Savage .243. That thing is certainly a shooter! I didn't miss a single shot all day
My dad probably has the better pics.....I'll post more in a few days when I get them.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Kory nice stuff . Glad you dad could make the trip with you. Your going to have plenty to eat this winter. :darkbeer:


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

good job kory i wish i couldve made it back up there is that mt goat really or a mount again congrats


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

masonbanta said:


> good job kory i wish i couldve made it back up there is that mt goat really or a mount again congrats


Real....he was walking around Mt Rushmore tame as could be. I have pics of one that was up on the mountain right next to the faces....it was pretty neat. All the Mt Rushmore employees were amazed by it up there, it was pretty rare I guess. So far out it's hard to see on pics if I posted here though.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

thats cool always amazing the creatures that roam in that part of the country i still remember the big horn sheep i saw while i lived in wy just amazing


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

great job Kory - that makes me want to do a combo hunt, too

my wife and I have been talking about making the trip - I may be able to work it out where I can do the group archery hunt, and then go back during rifle season for deer and for her to shoot a goat (not that mtn goat, tho)

I'm still trying to iron out all the details - but I've gotten myself into a couple of other hunts I've got to juggle over the next couple of falls, too

I leave for Texas this Thursday - I get to see my daughter and granddaughter there - but also I should be hunting whitetails on Saturday!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Good luck Dick!


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Texas*

I leave for Texas this Thursday - I get to see my daughter and granddaughter there - but also I should be hunting whitetails on Saturday![/QUOTE]



Dick, 

What part of Texas you going to be in? Close to LA?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Congrats*

Congrats to all  Sounds like the rifles where as deadly as the bows this year  
We had some friends move to Tennesse last year, and he has access to the air force base there, so mmmmmmm $175 for 3 antlered, and up to 3 a DAY anterless tags, a free place to stay, 9 more public areas and oh ya, I have to go by nashville and look at some equipment, and work is paying for the trip :thumbs_up 

Guess who is headed to Tennesse on the 5th of November :cocktail:


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Wackem said:


> Dick,
> 
> What part of Texas you going to be in? Close to LA?


Chris - no, not close to LA

I'll fly into San Antonio - where my daughter and her family live. 

We'll head south to a ranch just past Uvalde to hunt - but that's a bit shaky right now, since my friend has been very sick this week. He says he'll be fine, but I'm trying to keep from counting on it. 

If I can't hunt, I'll still have a good trip, 'cuz I'll be seeing my grandbaby and my daughter and son-in-law.
(but, I hope I get to hunt, too)

and, thanks Kory for the good luck wish

good luck to you Steve


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's the biggest buck I've seen while hunting this year.








After a long 6 yd stalk I made a perfect 20 yd shot on him. It was quite the exhausting drag!!!!!! I'm sure you can imagine:wink:!

I've done 10 sits thus far and only seen deer 3 of them. All I can figure is the LATE crops are keeping the deer in the fields until WAY late. Almost all trail cam pics are at night.:sad:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> Here's the biggest buck I've seen while hunting this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you get to see a few more deer around here ....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I got back from Texas late last night.
Here are a couple of pictures of the buck I shot.
It wasn't a hard hunt - but it was fun.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

congrats Dick! Thats a nice looking buck! Where'd ya kill it? Is there a story?


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

really....want to hear the whole tale. nice buck.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Sweet*

Nice deer, great shot :darkbeer: Let's hear the story. 
Here is a link to my weekend. No deer, but my personal best mornign sit yet.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1045491


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I went to my friend's ranch in S. Texas, and used a rifle
He considered this a management buck. I saw some real whoppers, but he didn't want me to shoot any of them.
The "hunting" is really pretty easy, when near feeders from a blind (a totally new experience for me) - saw quite a few deer
I just had to make sure none of the deer saw me move the rifle - about a 75 yards shot.
Not very challenging, but a fun experience

Besides, I got to spend the weekend with my daughter and grandbaby - so it was a great trip!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*up for the goat hunters*

wow thinking back to the AT hunt, 85 deg. nice warm, sunny! it was -7 this morning! yuck!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

manboy said:


> wow thinking back to the AT hunt, 85 deg. nice warm, sunny! it was -7 this morning! yuck!


So it's pretty close to the same as when I was there in October for rifle season.:wink: I've been watching you guys weather regularly. Until now that couple days pops and I was there was the coldest weather you had the past few months.

You still hunting anything?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> wow thinking back to the AT hunt, 85 deg. nice warm, sunny! it was -7 this morning! yuck!


I remember 17 degrees and blowing snow squals...

My taxidermist has my buck done just have to go get it,,I will post some pics


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

*Manboy*

You sent that stuff south and it is here wind out of the north at 30mph and 10in of snow tommorrow and I am LOVIN IT and I even work outside in this stuff.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Riverghost said:


> You sent that stuff south and it is here wind out of the north at 30mph and 10in of snow tommorrow and I am LOVIN IT and I even work outside in this stuff.


you know i can hamdle 10deg. but when its starts to get to -5 deg. and less it is notfun anymore....


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if wackem got some snow the other day?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I think I found the best ANTELOPE I ever had. 

antelope peeper snack sticks wow

When I was out to Iowa deer hunting .the guys had some venison snack sticks they where good.they give me about a 3 lb bag. I had them gone before I got home. So I got thinking you could make them out of antelope. I think there even better out of antelope.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

wackem said it snowed.chris nice buck you got there congrats.not alot going here had 5 book deer at close range with no shot ops getting frustrating.still waiting on are snow hurry up and send it IL way.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

*Merry Christmas from Canada ...eh*

Nice to see this thread back up on top. Well looks like some of you guys are having great seasons. That is a really nice squirrel Cory. Need some snow? Come on up and get it...last week it was -52 with the wind ...and it wasn't blowing that hard. The season up here is done. My little guy and I had a 3x3 white tail in @ 5 yards, in a ground blind late in Oct. that we let walk and shot a couple of does early Nov. The quarter section we (two friends, brother and myself) hunt, three of us took p&y animals. One will net in the 150's, the other 130 and mine went 139(146 3/8 gross..shot Nov 22..rattled and grunted him in and shot him from the ground at 10 yards). Also found out the spring bear went 18 4/16 ...so yeah had a great year, especially the antelope hunt. except for the elk that had me twisted around a tree..missed that one...can't complain at all. That is all I know for now. You guys all have a Merry Christmas:darkbeer: and all the best in the New Year:darkbeer::darkbeer:. Take care and for those still working at filling tags..good luck


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i agree, merry xmas to all! looks like our group here had a great season all told.....hell kory didnt even shoot any decoys (at least none i know of).


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> i agree, merry xmas to all! looks like our group here had a great season all told.....hell kory didnt even shoot any decoys (at least none i know of).


lol. i think after the miles you got on 08 decoy he won't tell about 09's lol:icon_1_lol:



MERRY CHRISTMAS GOAT HUNTERS!:darkbeer: BE SAFE AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS.......


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> lol. i think after the miles you got on 08 decoy he won't tell about 09's lol:icon_1_lol:
> 
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS GOAT HUNTERS!:darkbeer: BE SAFE AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS.......


right back at ya Ronnie...I will have both my goat and muley back from the taxi in a couple weeks....


The muley is done and the goat is just about done..


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> right back at ya Ronnie...I will have both my goat and muley back from the taxi in a couple weeks....
> 
> 
> The muley is done and the goat is just about done..


mmm, ya if i remember right your taxi- is fulltime.....he don't work 50 hours a week at another job does he? lol:mg:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Merry Christmas fellow AT goat hunters*

Just shot this deer tonight, Hannah helped with the recovery. Thought I shot a big doe but ended up being a buck and his antlers have recently fallen off.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

mjoe79 said:


> Just shot this deer tonight, Hannah helped with the recovery. Thought I shot a big doe but ended up being a buck and his antlers have recently fallen off.


congrats...tell Hannah I said good job on her helping her dad find his buck.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

manboy said:


> mmm, ya if i remember right your taxi- is fulltime.....he don't work 50 hours a week at another job does he? lol:mg:


yes he gets to hit it fulltime.

but around here if you get him stuff in Early Oct or even better yet Sept you can count on it being ready by Dec.

But now that he is FT it has sped up things quite a bit.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas Everyone! No, I can't recall shooting any decoys/blinds/or trees this season.....I guess something is wrong with me.

Had the biggest buck of my life at 30 yds with the muzzleloader a couple weeks ago....1 freakin minute before legal light.....no joke! Had my phone set to viabrate on the minute. He spooked and I looked at the time and I had 1 frikken minute:doh:. It was still fun though. That was my best chance this year at a biggun...probably 160"+. That was my 3rd encounter with him. 74 yds with bow. 900 yds with gun....and then 30 yds. Still can't get the visual out of my head.:wink:

Had a real strange year with almost getting shot during gun season....getting walked in on a couple times by trespassers during bow, and having a neighbor to the landowner with horses ride right by me during the rut and scaring away a 130" 6 pt that I would have loved to tag.

Just 2 bow deer this year....but the gun didn't let me down and I've got a freezer full.

Glad everyone had good years. Kinda weird I killed more animals in Wyo then I did IL this year.

Can't wait til next years rifle season! Right now not sure about bowseason out west. 

Happy Holidays!!!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

congrats Joe
Must be getting a little cold up there.Now you got some sheds to find. LOL


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

wow, dropped already. seems early. nice deer though man!


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*hoo hoo*

everyone have a happy holidays.got 10 days to hunt hard n maybe get lucky.joe how school are ya feeling brainy.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Year to remember*

And still got till Janurary 15th to go. :mg:

Merry Christmas to all, and here is hopeing for an even better 2010.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Merry Christmas guys :darkbeer:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Merry christmas and happy new year.

Things are done here. Just will shoot foam all winter.

already thinking of next year. so many hunts I want to do. something about that elk hunting I cant stop thinking about it. really like to get a bull.:darkbeer:


----------



## mjoe79 (Jul 3, 2007)

2arrow1 said:


> everyone have a happy holidays.got 10 days to hunt hard n maybe get lucky.joe how school are ya feeling brainy.



School is going very well. Im on break until the middle of February.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

mikedgates said:


> Merry christmas and happy new year.
> 
> Things are done here. Just will shoot foam all winter.
> 
> already thinking of next year. so many hunts I want to do. something about that elk hunting I cant stop thinking about it. really like to get a bull.:darkbeer:


lol...that elk hunting is very hard to beat....


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

well it's been a long time since I checked in
it's good to see all you guys alive and doing well
I hope everyone is having a great Christmas, and that you have a great 2010!
I'd sure like to see some of you during the upcoming seasons - but either way, take care and be safe!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> lol...that elk hunting is very hard to beat....


Ya I cant seem to get it out of my mind, I wasnt going to go this year,But I might.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Elk hunting ruined me I live in one of the best states to deer hunt and I could care less about a deer. I am still tring to get the wife to move to Montana


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> Elk hunting ruined me I live in one of the best states to deer hunt and I could care less about a deer. I am still tring to get the wife to move to Montana


Riverghost Did you get a guide or DIY , I have a point for mt. If I put in for the combo I would almost be sure to draw the tags. Been thinking about it.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

mikedgates said:


> Riverghost Did you get a guide or DIY , I have a point for mt. If I put in for the combo I would almost be sure to draw the tags. Been thinking about it.


I have a buddy to lives outside of Billings :wink: it was a DIY with him


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> I have a buddy to lives outside of Billings :wink: it was a DIY with him


Your Lucky


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

2010 post is up 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056718900#post1056718900


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

trip down memory lane


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Skeptic said:


> trip down memory lane


ya wow and nobody interested in a AT goat hunt for 2012........well i will be out there somewhere.....


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

was just sittin here lookn at deer and one huge azz elk and thinking I need a speed goat 2013 for sure


----------

